# 5 strains! Medi-bud, THC Bomb, Mango, SS Haze, J. Herer



## onenumcat (Dec 29, 2008)

This will be my third time growing. I've been growing continuously since Aug. '08, non stop, with only partial success. I mean, I had to merge my first crop into my second crop. only 2 plants from the first crop are still alive, I'll chop em in about 2-3 wks. 2nd crop-5 plants still alive, 2 are so stunted, lol, they're about 4-5 cm tall after about 7 wks! gonna try and keep em alive and merge those two into my 3rd grow! haha
I will probably only harvest from 4 plants, total, @Jan. 20, lucky to get 20g from all, lol.

Here is what I'll be working with:

*LIGHTS:*

1X400w MH
1x400w HPS
1x360w HPS
[email protected] ballasts. the MH ballast can also use a 360w HPS.

Looking for a powerful UVB light atm.

*GROW ROOM:* 

@5x10x8 ft. single area

*NUTES: 
*
undecided, leaning towards organic

*STRAINS:*

THC Bomb x4
Medi-bud x5 (fem)
Mango x4
Super Silver Haze x4
Jack Herer x15

Total-*30 plants*

*OUTLINE/GROW PLAN:*

First of all, I am planning to use several methods to attain as many females as possible.

1. use Ethylene producing fruit rinds to encourage femaleness in seeds. I'll put the seeds I plan to use into a ziplock about 2 weeks before germination with the fruit rinds...seeds will be in an envelope or something, paper. rinds will not be touching the seeds. then germinate those seeds. not needed for the Medi-bud as they're feminized.

2. I will use the rinds again when switching to 12/12 light cycle. rinds will just sit on top of the soil, whole plant covered with clear plastic so the Ethylene gas will be trapped at the top, its lighter than air

These are all high sativa/mix sativa plants, flower time is 7-10+ wks.
SSH will be the first in soil, then
Medi-bud, then
THC Bomb, then
Mango, then
JH..............
all within a weeks time, I hope, lol...

SSH, MB, THCB and Mango will all be LST'd, vegged for about 4wks, then flower until harvest.
JH will veg for about a week, then 12/12 to harvest

plan to have first seedlings into soil on Feb. 1, and the last seedling in soil by Feb. 22.
I may be able to start harvesting around Apr. 18, some Mango, to May 23, and even longer for the SSH. well, its the plan, lol.

Lights will begin with 400w MH, @4ft from plant tops, lowered little by little, 24/0, then 18/6 after a few wks
I'll add the 400w HPS when the Jack is ready for it...by March 1 certainly.
then swap the 400w MH for 360w HPS around April 1. also, I hope to have a strong UVB light up by then, for flowering

I'm allowing about 2 weeks for germination of the SSH and MB. actually, in my limited experience, the F1 and Feminized strains take longer to germinate, but I doubt it'll take the full 2 weeks. timeline will fluctuate according to these two strains.

*GOAL:*

10 Jack Herer
2 SSH, THCB, Mango
5 Medi-bud
20-60g each

though I doubt the JH will get 20g each and some of the others may get well over 60g.
I chose high THC and high yield plants, but my veg time is short. I'm hoping to balance time, THC and yield.

Seeds are from http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/index.html
The price is good, delivery is fast (I'm a very long way from the UK, @10 days delivery), seeds look viable (not crushed, broken, cracked, moldy, etc.).

no point in pics yet...I'll put some up in Feb.


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 4, 2009)

seeds are in an Ethylene bag now. I'll start germination in 2 weeks. the seeds will stay in the bag for 2 weeks changing the banana rinds and bag every few days. follow the links below for more info.

percentages of females

Ethylene


----------



## IHaventGotAClue (Jan 4, 2009)

Sounds sweet m8  ............ Get them out then and lets see


----------



## growinman (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah........ Sounds nice!

I am curious to see how the THC Bomb goes for you...... I 've heard mixed things about it. I have a mother that I sexed out a few months ago and took a few clones that are ready to give a group of cuts now. I threw her out because I didn't have room in my flower room for her. So I will probably run a group through with my next batch.

So great luck to you--- I hope it all goes well!

growinman


----------



## growinman (Jan 9, 2009)

hey there *onenumcat! *How they doing??


----------



## ovrgrwn (Jan 9, 2009)

I like the strain selection. Looking foward to future picks. -Happy growing


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 10, 2009)

growinman said:


> hey there *onenumcat! *How they doing??


well, Medibud just started germination the day before yesterday (they're feminized)...I thought, 'what the hell', and threw in the remaining LR2's that I had, 5 of those, so they're germinating also.
the LR2's were in the Ethylene bag, but only for a few days, hope to get a couple females from them but I'm not really concerned about those.

SSH, THCB, Mango and JH are all still in the Ethylene bag. they'll stay in there for another week. by Feb. 1 all seeds will be in soil.

I'm using half of my seed collection, and am taking steps to ensure as many females as possible. Medibud is a sure thing, they're feminized.
seeds/seedlings will be planted in small 'dixie' cups, little paper cups. when they have 2 or 3 sets of leaves they'll be subjected to a serious dose of carbon monoxide for several hours in a chamber or closet.
this won't harm the plants, but I think it may delay my harvest, by a week or two...

I'm not 'making' females, I'm discouraging males with these processes...I hope.
If not...no harm done.

pics were just taken a moment ago...so, two days...sweet! looks like 10/10!


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 10, 2009)

My new method of germination is: (new for me, old method was open container, paper towel water)

soak seeds for 24hrs in water in a 'dixie' cup (small paper cup)
4 way tupperware
place soaked seeds with a tiny bit of water into tupperware, covered
place container into a black plastic bag
keep warm...*not hot*. 20-25 C
check it everyday until you choose to plant.

I'm gonna plant all open seeds tomorrow.
they'll be planted in dixie cups, then transplanted into much larger pots after the CO treatment in about 3 weeks.


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 10, 2009)

ovrgrwn said:


> I like the strain selection. Looking foward to future picks. -Happy growing


thanks, I like em too, lol.
I've only gotten seeds from http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/index.html,
twice. first time was Lowryder 2. I didn't really like those plants too much and had lots of trouble. not cuz the seeds, cuz of me! 
but those auto are too small, so you need lots of plants, imo 30+. see this grow
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/135691-lowryder-2-diesel-ryder-hps.html

so, I researched all the seeds they had, for indoors, and settled on these.

quantity-all high producers
quality-all very high thc content
size-short to med (SSH are tall, I didn't choose em, they were free)

I'm planning to LST the MB and SSH. decided not to LST the Mango and JH.
JH are tall also, but they will be the last seeds planted and will go into flowering almost immediately, 2 wks veg maximum.
so, I hope they stay short.


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 12, 2009)

Great! all 10 seeds germinated (5/Medi, 5/LR2).
only 27 more seeds to go.

they're still in the Ethylene bag...maybe 4-5 more days there.
these first seeds germed so fast...I hope the others will also.

I picked up these two things at the garden center today.
1. rockwool germ/seedling cubes
2. humidity dome type thing for growing seedlings/clones.

some pics below

I can only start 18 at a time, so the next group will be SSH(4), THCB(4) and Mango(4).
JH(15) will be last, as it's supposed to be the tallest strain of the bunch, it will veg the shortest time, about 3 wks, then flower.

after one failed grow, another near success (actually still have one Mazar about 5wks in flower and got a couple grams from one LR2 in the last grow. this grow is my third!), I hope this one is really the magic number!

P.S. Oh, obviously I decided not to first plant the seedlings in soil filled 'dixie' cups. they'll go straight from the humidity dome to the final pots, just after they get the carbon monoxide treatment right in the humidity dome, which I still haven't determined how to do yet, lol.


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 13, 2009)

the majority of these seeds have cast off their shells. some pics for you....

also, I still have one LR2 and a Mazar going from the last grow.

here's some pics of a really cute LR2...it's less than 6 cm tall, lol!

I wonder if its the smallest budding plant ever!?


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 13, 2009)

seedlings are growing like 'weeds', lol. it seems I am several weeks ahead of schedule. because of my difficulties germinating in the past, I was allowing about 10 days for each group of seeds to germinate. if the other seeds germinate so well, I'll be about 3 wks ahead of schedule. this causes some problems as I still have a few plants in flowering. decided to create a 'flowering' room in the closet, of the grow room. thats a hassle...there will be a temperature problem. I guess a heater will need to be placed in there. also, to keep up with the schedule...don't want any wasted time, I will start germinating more seeds now. SSH and THCB will be next, 4 of each. I have 8 slots left in the humidity dome and exactly 8 seeds, so that works well.
Mango and JH will be the 3rd and final group to germinate for this grow. together they add up to 19, so one JH will be cut out.


----------



## scragelynugz (Jan 13, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> seedlings are growing like 'weeds', lol. it seems I am several weeks ahead of schedule. because of my difficulties germinating in the past, I was allowing about 10 days for each group of seeds to germinate. if the other seeds germinate so well, I'll be about 3 wks ahead of schedule. this causes some problems as I still have a few plants in flowering. decided to create a 'flowering' room in the closet, of the grow room. thats a hassle...there will be a temperature problem. I guess a heater will need to be placed in there. also, to keep up with the schedule...don't want any wasted time, I will start germinating more seeds now. SSH and THCB will be next, 4 of each. I have 8 slots left in the humidity dome and exactly 8 seeds, so that works well.
> Mango and JH will be the 3rd and final group to germinate for this grow. together they add up to 19, so one JH will be cut out.


Cool grow man - ill be checking the progress.... Take good care of em.


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll do my best. I _think_ I have a handle on all the major environmental aspects, finally. I'm thinking, if I fail, again, to just give up. however, I'll still have another 35-40 premium seeds left after this, 3rd, grow attempt. I think all in all, my biggest flaw, in growing, is impatience! lol

thanks for looking in, and feel free to give suggestions.


----------



## scragelynugz (Jan 14, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> I'll do my best. I _think_ I have a handle on all the major environmental aspects, finally. I'm thinking, if I fail, again, to just give up. however, I'll still have another 35-40 premium seeds left after this, 3rd, grow attempt. I think all in all, my biggest flaw, in growing, is impatience! lol
> 
> thanks for looking in, and feel free to give suggestions.


Haha, you have no idea about impatience - and being broke does not help either


----------



## superman27nc (Jan 14, 2009)

subscribed!..nice selection of seeds!..I would love to get my hands on some Jack Herer seeds...Most places I have checked online have been outrageous...but another strain I am looking into is the Super Silver Haze..again great choices..I look forward to watch your grow..I am thinking of getting the Sativia Color Code mix from Greenhouse and growing those outside this summer..I already have the Indica Color Code Pack C from GH...but I think I am going to do all indoor with those..anyway good luck!..if you have any extra JH seeds sling a few my way..lol..smile~


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 14, 2009)

got my seeds at http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/jack_herer_seeds.html
two for one special...I bought 20, got 20 free!! plus total of 10 free SSH, and a bunch
of other seeds...so, yeah, I got extra...but I'm stingy...mine, all mine, muhahaahahaaa.

had to alter my grow room some. temporarily, the closet in the grow room has been converted to a mini veg area for all these new seeds.
400w MH is in there. I have to rewire my 400w HPS in the next few days, then I'll swap the lights/plants, making the closet a flower area and the larger area will be for vegging all these new plants.

if all goes well, at the end of this grow, I'll do the same thing for the other half of these seeds.

the latest pics...
the Mazar is still in bloom...


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 14, 2009)

just a few more pics...

a perfect, _tiny_ (>6cm) LR2!

3 LR2's and 4 Medibuds are now in soil, a little over 2 wks ahead of schedule.
SSH and THCB are germinating...pics of those when they 'crack'.
Stay tuned...I have a good feelin about this grow.


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 14, 2009)

crap! I had intended on germinating/planting only 4 of each strain, except JH. somehow, I did 5 of each, plus the LR2's.

new thread name:

*6 Strains, 40 plants; Medibud, THC Bomb, Super Silver Haze, Jack Herrer, Mango and Lowryder2!!!*

either I'm gonna succeed big...or fail big...lol


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 17, 2009)

Mango seeds are soaking now. I lost a LR2 and two others are struggling. I really only threw them in so I might have something to smoke at the half way point.
Also, one Medibud didn't make it. I started another one to replace it. I really want to have 5 of those to harvest. The other 6 seedlings (4MB, 2LR2) are doing well.
I think tonight I'll rewire the HPS, so the wire will reach to the closet, and swap the lights and plants. Now I have 2 small plants budding under the HPS in a room much too large for only 2 of them. There are 9 pots in the closet under the MH!

I'll post some pics of the seedlings tomorrow.


----------



## scragelynugz (Jan 17, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> got my seeds at http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/jack_herer_seeds.html
> two for one special...I bought 20, got 20 free!! plus total of 10 free SSH, and a bunch
> of other seeds...so, yeah, I got extra...but I'm stingy...mine, all mine, muhahaahahaaa.
> 
> ...


Got my seeds from the same site bro. They all seemed legit.


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 18, 2009)

yeah, I ordered 4 strains from them, plus I got SSH for free, and the seeds in each little baggie looked different from one another. except for the JH, since I got the most of those seeds, 4 baggies, but all 4 looked identical. the free seeds, SSH, were little tiny, pale seeds. JH, were small and lt. brown. THCB are big, fat seeds. Mango seeds were similar, but different color and patterns. Medibud seeds were kinda tiger striped. so, if they ain't legit, they sure went to a lot of trouble choosing a variety of colors and sizes.

I'm going to rewire the light and make the swap, then I'll get some pics posted....


----------



## dsn (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks interesting. 
This is something I wan`t to see.

Good luck!


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 18, 2009)

ok, first of all, the 'switch' has been made. the flower room is now the veg room and the veg closet is now the flower closet.

this is about day 5 for the Medibud and LR2.
oh, by the way, apparently the Medibud I thought had died did not, it's still trying to make it. it seems I will have an extra one, bringing the total to 6 seedlings. THCB and SSH are doing well sprouting in the humidity dome, on day 3.

Mango seeds were placed into the seeding cubes today, after soaking in water for @24hrs.

let me tell you a little about the environmental conditions. outside, where I live, it's pretty cold, between 10C/0C during the day. below 0C at night. my house is not heated, and the basic structure is concrete w/little or no insulation, so it's pretty cold indoors as well. I use space heaters, no central air.

the grow area is primarily heated by the MH bulb, secondary heating is from the two ballasts (MH and HPS), w/supplement heating from very small electric pwrd, ceramic heater. flower closet is heated by the HPS bulb alone. from even a small change in outside temperature there can be a significant change in indoor temperature, so keeping the temperature at, say 25C, constantly, is problematic, at best.

I posted some pics below.
as you can see, each seedling is in its own 'micro environment', by placing a small plastic cup over the seedling, @6oz capacity, with two small holes cut in the top for air exchange. they seem to be doing well. the cups are wiped dry once a day, atm. I think I'll keep it like this until there are at least 3 sets of leaves, the seedlings outgrow the cup, or @3wks, whichever comes first.

these seeds have all germinated quite quickly and easily. I suspect the Ethylene treatment had something to do with it as one effect is to stimulate the release of dormancy.

had a little trouble today. while napping this afternoon, my budding plants took the opportunity to get themselves scorched. I don't think its too bad. they're in night cycle now, so no pics...I'll post some of them tomorrow...
enough for now...


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 18, 2009)

dsn said:


> Looks interesting.
> This is something I wan`t to see.
> 
> Good luck!


thanks for looking in DSN. I haven't had much luck in the past, so I hope not to be very disappointing.

Stay tuned!


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 18, 2009)

I wanted to post a little more info/advise on bulb reflectors. I got these reflectors cheap, and with almost no knowledge of them or hoods in general, except their shape. because they are round and the angle of the sides is quite steep, the intensity of the light and heat is very high directly beneath them. also, they are mounted vertically. rectangular reflectors, w/horizontally mounted bulbs would be better. the light and heat cast downward is spread over a larger area at the same height as my round/vertical reflectors. I'm gonna try to replace these reflectors before too long, although, I'm rather tightfisted and generally lazy...lol


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 19, 2009)

running into a few little problems atm. of course, the temperature is difficult to maintain, but I don't think its too big of a problem. the seedling in pots are doing _ok_, a couple are really struggling to stay upright and a few more are not growing. I think they were put into pots too soon. I was forced to plant them because there was no more room in the humidity dome since I wanted to germ the SSH and THCB...and, of course, the Mango are going now also. anyway, some of the SSH and THCB are having some trouble sprouting, probably cuz of the temperature. I am home most of the time, so I'll have to keep closer watch on all that for the time being...
also, I think my Mazar thats flowering might be root bound...it's only 50cm tall and it's in a 2.7L pot...too small??? think I'll go get a larger pot tomorrow.


----------



## scragelynugz (Jan 20, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> running into a few little problems atm. of course, the temperature is difficult to maintain, but I don't think its too big of a problem. the seedling in pots are doing _ok_, a couple are really struggling to stay upright and a few more are not growing. I think they were put into pots too soon. I was forced to plant them because there was no more room in the humidity dome since I wanted to germ the SSH and THCB...and, of course, the Mango are going now also. anyway, some of the SSH and THCB are having some trouble sprouting, probably cuz of the temperature. I am home most of the time, so I'll have to keep closer watch on all that for the time being...
> also, I think my Mazar thats flowering might be root bound...it's only 50cm tall and it's in a 2.7L pot...too small??? think I'll go get a larger pot tomorrow.



What're your temps at? And did you put some twisty tie things around your seedlings?


----------



## dsn (Jan 20, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> running into a few little problems atm. of course, the temperature is difficult to maintain, but I don't think its too big of a problem. the seedling in pots are doing _ok_, a couple are really struggling to stay upright and a few more are not growing. I think they were put into pots too soon. I was forced to plant them because there was no more room in the humidity dome since I wanted to germ the SSH and THCB...and, of course, the Mango are going now also. anyway, some of the SSH and THCB are having some trouble sprouting, probably cuz of the temperature. I am home most of the time, so I'll have to keep closer watch on all that for the time being...
> also, I think my Mazar thats flowering might be root bound...it's only 50cm tall and it's in a 2.7L pot...too small??? think I'll go get a larger pot tomorrow.


From what I have seen, it is possible to grow 50 cm plant in a relatively small pots with no problems, but if You repot it in bigger pot, it sure will grow faster. My plants, when I repoted, showed great progress.
I guess it`s harder to keep them healthy in smaller pots. 

But not sure about that - haven`t done it.


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 22, 2009)

scragelynugz said:


> What're your temps at? And did you put some twisty tie things around your seedlings?


THE TEMP DURING THE DAY, in the flower area, is between 20-25C. in the veg area its easier to regulate as the lights are on much longer, temp is between 25-30C. this is intentional, as the vegging plants need more heat.
yeah, I used some toothpicks and twist ties, but that is done now...they're fine.

here's a pic of the Mazar before I make my regular post and new pics of the seedlings. remember, I scorched it several days ago...
and the mini LR2 got chopped and vaporized!


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 22, 2009)

dsn said:


> From what I have seen, it is possible to grow 50 cm plant in a relatively small pots with no problems, but if You repot it in bigger pot, it sure will grow faster. My plants, when I repoted, showed great progress.
> I guess it`s harder to keep them healthy in smaller pots.
> 
> But not sure about that - haven`t done it.


well, I re-potted anyway. now it's in a 5L bucket, lol. it should be done soon, I hope.
I need that light for the new grow. after thinking about it, seems most of my past troubles may have come from too small pots, always less than 3L.
I got some new pots for the new plants, works out to about 4.5L for each one.

some pics. added another light and table, cleared out some crap.
found some 10L planters lying around, so planted 2 in each.
all germinated seeds are planted...except one Mango...I ran out of soil!!
I did end up losing 2 Medibuds, but germ'ed another one...so, really only lost one, lol.
also, lost 2 THCB and 3 LR2's!


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 22, 2009)

well, it's nearly the end of week 2 for the first batch (from seed), MB, THCB and LR2 and less than a week for the second batch, SSH and Mango.
Jack Herrer has been soaking for just under a day. I'll have them in the humidity dome today, later today. they have been in the Ethylene bag for more than 2 weeks, I think...a long time anyway.
so, I should have lots of females from that strain.

_count to date:_
MB-4
THCB-3
LR2-2
SSH-5
Mango-5

germinating 20 JH to make up for the lost seedlings.


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 22, 2009)

check out this Mango seedling.
she (hopefully) has 3 cotyledons and 3 first sets of leaves!!!

anyone seen anything like this before?
I really, really hope she lives...should be awesome.


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 23, 2009)

well, I got a little more soil today...all I could carry, enough to fill two 5L pots.
so, I planted the remaining Mango. the first two batches of seeds are planted!
I'll need a lot more to plant the JH when its ready, but not for awhile.

I'm worried I won't have enough space or enough light...or both!


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 23, 2009)

I know you guys don't want to hear this and I don't really want to say it...but...
well, this morning I read a post from a guy asking how long before he can plant a seedling, from start of germination to soil.
I answered his post and told him how long it takes me and how I do it...
since I had the JH soaking for about 24 hrs already...I dumped the water and took a pic of the seeds. they had all cracked open already
and the embryonic root was already showing...
of course, he thought that was amazing as he had been germinating for two days without any such signs. I told him my seeds would be in soil within
5 day, total time, but he might not even see the root until that time. he was using the paper towel method.

so, here are my seeds...nearly dry, in the morning, about 10am. then I went to the bank, had some lunch, and got some soil, downtown. and wasted
a lot of time girl watching. when I returned home the seeds were completely forgotten, of course!!! and bone dry!

well, I put some water on them and transferred them to the germing cubes, then into the humidity dome. I really fear the damage is done.
time will tell. within a day or two or three. but I may have to scratch the JH from the journal/grow.

cross whatever you got and wish me/us (the seeds) luck!


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 24, 2009)

here are a couple pics of the JH after soaking(submerged) in water for 24hrs.
the same pics I used as an example for that guy wanting to know how long until he can plant a seed...

pretty sweet, huh?


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 24, 2009)

some up to date pics
1. the first group-LR2(small pots), most of the MB, and two of the THCB.
2. the second group-1 MB, 1 THCB, SSH, and most of the Mango.
3. the veg room.

by the way, that second light is a 500W, ballastless MV bulb I had lying around.
I know they're practically worthless, but I need the extra light until I can take the 400W HPS from the flower closet.

 the Mango freak, 3 cotyledon, DIED!!


just a quick seedling count:

18 in soil
20 JH to go, if they survive!

I'm not gonna replace the THCB or Mango.
they're not feminized, and it would take too much time to give Ethylene treatment to more of those seeds. hopefully, the extra JH will make up for the 'lost ones'.


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 24, 2009)

as of this morning, at least half a dozen JH are still viable. I can see them growing up to the top of the germination cubes.
I guess some live ones are better than all dead ones!


----------



## dsn (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry, if You mentioned it, but why are You putting those cups on them? Just curious.


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 24, 2009)

well, it's just a theory...
my grow room has a very low humidity now...cuz its winter. rather than fight to raise
the humidity in the whole room and the temperature.
these clear cups should provide a mini environment. you can see in the pics, how its 'sweating'.
although the soil looks dry, it's obviously wet below. it must be hotter and more humid
inside there, than in the room.

you have to be careful though, it's easy to get it too hot n humid. there is a hole cut in the top
and I wipe the cup dry everyday. some of the light is blocked by the plastic, doesn't seem to be
affecting the plant. also, I 'flick' the little plant when I lift the cup. shakes water off it and I can judge, by how the stem snaps back,
if it's getting too hot in there. if it doesn't snap back, then I leave the cup off for a day and replace it the next.

probably, if you just left it on all the time, it would 'boil' it. not really boil, ya know, but just wither away from too much
heat and humidity. I have snow right outside my front door. if I kept the lights/heat on all the time, my electric bill would
be sky high!


----------



## dsn (Jan 25, 2009)

That was the first thing I thought about - to raise humidity. 
Maybe just make two or 4 holes, so You don`t need to worry about them? 

It`s also winter in my place, but I have so many plants in small closet, that I don`t need to think about raising humidity.


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 26, 2009)

I'll probably try that, cut more hole, because they don't seem to be able to stand that for more than a day or two. I'll post some pics of the Medibud, LR2's and THCB later or tomorrow. I'm beat...


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 26, 2009)

here's the low down on the Jack Herrer. out of the 20 seeds I started germinating, 10 are good.

so, there will be no room for error, now. that strain was to be sold and the others were gonna be 'personal'. of course, I would have kept some of the JH in my personal stash also. it sucks, because, if any, this strain should have had the highest percentage of females, with the exception of the feminized Medibud.
let's pray to the Ganga Gods for 10 females!

pics:

1..the many uses of plastic cups; home made mini humidity domes.
don't try this without some type of cubes, or whatever, to prevent the light from
directly hitting the delicate root. black tape, on my design, only collects heat.
2..eight other JH in humidity dome.
3..most of group 1; MB, LR2, THCB
(hereafter referred to as 'G1', unless a specific strain is subjected)
4..most of group 2; SSH and Mango(Papaya)
(hereafter referred to as 'G2', unless a specific strain is subjected)
5..a larger view of G1(group 1), and you can see 2 Mango in the 10L planter.
6..LR2


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 26, 2009)

here's an idea I got...
I'll show you what I did for now and the prototype design...

pics:

1. now; taped pieces of stiff paper 'cards' to the lights. the fan is blowing across them.
2. prototype; I'll construct a small model of this one, then post a pic...soon. or, if you build it,
please post a good photo of it in this thread. (oh, I forgot, this system is run by wind power, a
fan is required, to add a fan to the schematic)

this principal will move the light to avoid 'hot spots', distribute light more evenly, and should be
great for different type spectrum or type; MH/HPS, lights...like I have.

the down side is any movement or vibration shortens the lifespan of lights...oh well, nothings perfect!

now, the light is moved several inches in any direction, constantly and gently. it almost creates the
illusion of shade, on the edges, caused by a tree, swaying in the wind, making the shade 'shift'.
the prototype and final design goals, are to do the same thing, plus, mix different spectrum/type
light much more evenly.


----------



## flgrower (Jan 26, 2009)

plez repost with thc bomb results thats what im lokin gat growing next time around the yeoilds are better then big bud and ppp and i heard the buds are better but dont look exotic they look run of the mill


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 26, 2009)

flgrower said:


> plez repost with thc bomb results thats what im lokin gat growing next time around the yeoilds are better then big bud and ppp and i heard the buds are better but dont look exotic they look run of the mill


_3 of 5

_all 3 doing well now, a slight nute burn, on one of them, np.
on most pics you can zoom in on the tags in each pot, to see which is which.
the date refers to the actual 'in soil' day, if you can zoom that big.
for THCB that day was jan. 16th.
not much else to say yet. THCB is part of G1, but planted 2-4 days late(er).


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 28, 2009)

ok, I got the wind powered, rotating, dual light, prototype built.

here's a pic...

it is powered by the oscillating fan. those are cfls on the prototype. it's only half a meter long and very light. I should have some UVB light delivered any day. maybe I'll put those in this one.
it revolves, continuously, at least, has been for the last 3 hours. I have watched it for a long time and seen it do 520 degree turns, 360's and 180's. it isn't completely random...at the mid-cycle, it needs to store energy again. so, it will do the 180's and 360's at the beginning and ending of the cycle. I've seen the cables twine at least 3 times...that's a lot of energy.
I noticed, it tends to 'wobble' a little, the ends(where the lights are), sometimes 'dip', bringing the lights closer to the plants. see below for solution...

I'm starting the upscaled model at this moment, just taking a break. 

it will be for the HID lights. a Metal Halide, 400W and a HPS, 400W. it will resemble the prototype, except be bigger. one meter long. also, the prototype has twine from the ceiling to the center of the device, but the new model will have twine going from one point in the ceiling to two points, towards either end of the device, creating a 'triangle', for better stability. this will actually raise the lights, slightly, as the device 'winds up'. then lower, but never lower than the original height, slightly.
pics when it's done...probably today, later today...


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 29, 2009)

well, I finished the new model. it works...a little less than expected...no 520's or 360's...it's just too heavy. it's huge...sry, no pics tonight. I'm tired...and it's dark in there now. I will try a different,
and hopefully, a stronger, fan. using a mid-sized, floor fan, atm. tomorrow, I'll install a wall mounted fan.
it is cycling, back and forth, at about 110-130 degrees. that's plenty of rotation to spread and mix a lot of light, over a much larger area than before.
now, I just need to refine it to get a longer revolution, my goal is more than 180 degrees.

the prototype was so light, it just spun and spun...this will be awesome with CFLS and/or UVB lights.

edit: by the way, I just got continuous, 180 degree rotation...let me know if you make it or have idea for improvements.
the 'Aerolight' has been moved to it's own thread.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/155955-wind-powered-rotating-dual-hid.html#post2000558


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 29, 2009)

ok, back to the weed!!
at least one more, of the Jack Herrer, isn't gonna make it. looks like I'll end up, for now, with 8-9 of those.
so, I said "fuck it" and threw a dozen bag seeds into germination to make up the difference.
they were from good weed, but who knows what.

I am happy to have saved that many of the JH, but really bummed to have lost, in my mind, what would
have been the 'bumper' in my crop.

G1 is looking great. they're mostly of uniform height, remember, they were planted just a few days apart.
however, the LR2's are looking the best, atm. they're the oldest at 18 days. about 4 cm tall and already 4 nodes. they're starting to broaden, getting quite wide now.

G2 is doing very nice also. about 3cm tall, but much narrower and only 2-3 nodes, at present. this group is much younger
than G1, at this stage. also, G2 has been receiving much less light...until the addition of my 'Aerolights', lol. (that is the name of my diy light rotation device, haha) I expect to see them fill out much more quickly from this time...

G3 (JH) I've raved about enough for awhile. but, the ones living are doing well. they're about 5cm tall. which won't matter once they're in soil, as I plant them deep, so only the cotyledons and up are above the soil surface. anyway, the stems are strong, no drooping or leaning...except towards the light, lol.

overall, the crop is looking good. I'm happy with it.


----------



## NoobRyder (Jan 29, 2009)

sub'd..........


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 29, 2009)

hey noob, how much did you end up harvesting from those LR2's?? altogether approximately.


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 29, 2009)

the coolest thing ever, and my luckiest break, yet, in my entire grow history...
I just discovered both my HID ballasts can run both HPS/MH!!

I knew one of them could, it runs a 400w MH or a 360w HPS. but now I know the 400w(430w actual) ballast will run
a 400w MH.
I just ordered these two new bulbs.

400w MH, 32000 lumens, 6500k, ra.90, (that's a super blue spectrum)
360w HPS, 47500 lumens, 2100k, ra.25, (that's a super red spectrum)

and with the four 26w UVB cfls that ought to arrive today, I'll be all set for lights!! http://www.rakuten.co.jp/aquapet/988481/988489/1010518/#1013687
SWEET!


----------



## NoobRyder (Jan 29, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> hey noob, how much did you end up harvesting from those LR2's?? altogether approximately.


100g, so nearly an ounce per plant.

was more than happy with that. id definetly do them again, but its like £45 quid ($100) for 5 feminized seeds....its a fukin joke.


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 29, 2009)

NoobRyder said:


> 100g, so nearly an ounce per plant.
> 
> was more than happy with that. id definetly do them again, but its like £45 quid ($100) for 5 feminized seeds....its a fukin joke.


yeah, their feminized LR2 seeds are too expensive, for too few. there are plenty other sites selling fem'ed LR2's for much less and you get 10.
I was doing LR2's when you were, but screwed em up a little. I have two in this grow.
you can see the latest pics of them on page 5, post #43, pic #6.

and in just a day of having the new Aerolight, oscillating light fixture, they, in particular, have really grown!


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 30, 2009)

still tweaking the _Aerolight_. it is working well, usually rotating a full 180 degrees. I have a few ideas to work out on it...

mostly I'm just gonna post some pics...
look at these Lowryder2's and Medibuds take off!!
THC Bomb looks nice too, but one runt.

I'll post each group separately...G1 first.


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 30, 2009)

also, I'm gonna change the grouping...

LR2 and Medibud=G1
THCB, SSH and Mango=G2
JH=G3...or JH, lol

here are pics of G2


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 30, 2009)

and the final set, G3...

I think these will go into soil very soon because the new MH bulb will arrive on Monday. I want the JH to be planted around that time.


----------



## scragelynugz (Jan 30, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> still tweaking the _Aerolight_.


Maybe I missed this, my bad, but what is this aerolight?


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 30, 2009)

yup, you missed it...page back...

be sure to watch the video. see the Aerolight in action.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgeVa3l6N_s


----------



## scragelynugz (Jan 30, 2009)

Cool deal - pretty creative,simple, and uses elements already needed in the garden. I wonder what type of consistency in light coverage you get though. No worries, its a heck of a lot cheaper than traditional lite movers and will definitely work. Nice solution


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 30, 2009)

scragelynugz said:


> Cool deal - pretty creative,simple, and uses elements already needed in the garden. I wonder what type of consistency in light coverage you get though. No worries, its a heck of a lot cheaper than traditional lite movers and will definitely work. Nice solution


thanks. yeah, I thought the same thing. lol, I didn't even know about light movers before I thought of making this. I have MH and HPS, and MH's/HPS's in different lumens/temperatures, two of each, 4 total. so, I wanted to mix the light, but not move all my plants everyday. the fan was what actually gave me the idea.
the Aerolights v1.1, revolves 180 degrees, consistantly, at a relatively constant speed. it does pause, just a little, at the end of each arc. it is building energy, from the twisted cord its hanging from. I think I'll change that from twine to bungie cord+twine. that may give it enough energy to make a full revolution. you can watch the new video soon, uploading now...

and here's the link...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9N9puyWZu8&feature=channel_page


----------



## DrGreen007 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice Grow Mate


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 30, 2009)

DrGreen007 said:


> Nice Grow Mate


thanks m8, it's my first...my first good grow, lol.

 that's for you! check back in a week or so to see a big, green, _explosion_ of new growth!

Has anyone seen the video(s) of the *Aerolights*? I haven't seen much in the way of comments from ppl here.

more input plz...and more questions, too.


----------



## scragelynugz (Jan 31, 2009)

Like I said before - its a great solution to light problems. 

My other thought is that you should think about making your space more efficient. I think if your soil pots were more uniform and standard in size you could increase the number of plants you have in there right now.

Like in this one-
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/307679d1233011990-5-strains-medi-bud-thc-cimg2050.jpg


----------



## DeweY (Jan 31, 2009)

Good Luck Mate , I Like the aerolight.... DeweY


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 31, 2009)

scragelynugz said:


> Like I said before - its a great solution to light problems.
> 
> My other thought is that you should think about making your space more efficient. I think if your soil pots were more uniform and standard in size you could increase the number of plants you have in there right now.
> 
> ...


hey, thanks scragelynugz. just so happens, I'll be going for some new pots tonight, so I'll see what I can do about that. still have 10 JH to plant. I think, in the future grows, I will start with small pint/500ml pots, then transplant them when/as they cross the seedling/vegetative stage. right now, I'm running out of table space and the biggest one(plant) is only 6cmx6cm, and I have at least 3-4m, squared, of table space!



DeweY said:


> Good Luck Mate , I Like the aerolight.... DeweY


thanks mate...and...thanks m8!
did you see the video? on Youtube.com?


__ you two will have to share that one, lol
and this one is for me...


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 31, 2009)

ok, everything pertaining to the Aerolights is posted in that thread...
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/155955-wind-powered-rotating-dual-hid.html
including, eventually, some secrets on getting it to work!

you can see just the videos through this link...
http://www.youtube.com/user/onenumcat

I'll post the latest pics of the weed later.
here's the latest pic of the Aerolights.
it is done, except for some cosmetic work...

oh, I forgot...I guess I'll just tack it on here...
just received 4 of these 'repti glo' 26W UVB cfls.
when the time comes, I'll just install them on the Aerolights fixture.


----------



## scragelynugz (Jan 31, 2009)

I will start with small pint/500ml pots, then transplant them when/as they cross the seedling/vegetative stage. 

Thats exactly theway to do it I think.


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 2, 2009)

JH is ready to be planted...
see the pics...
their roots are looking nice, the stem is a little stretched, I'll plant them deep. these will be their first pots, @2.7L. they'll
be transplanted to large planters, @10L, two JH in each, after they have been sexed. a couple of them are already in such a planter...they're the
rectangular ones. a couple Mangos are in that type planter also.

G3/10 total


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 3, 2009)

a few of these are really starting to take off. the THCB is doing great, Mango is right behind, but I lost another one of those. SSH is giving me a fight now, for the first time, none have died yet.
I guess, because its a sativa, maybe I need to place them in the very center of the lights radius. they need more light to grow. the other plants are predominantly indicas. in any case, you can really see the SSH looks sativa, even at this young age, and the others of this group look like indicas.

all plants of this group are maturing quickly, although the sativa will naturally mature more slowly than the indica/mixed strains.
the THCB is already filling out, growing side branches!

Mango was the last planted, but is taller than the SSH. they are beginning to fill out, I expect side branching to really take off soon.

I have always planned to LST most plants in this grow. probably won't have to start the SSH for a while, but the others will begin soon.

date of pictures is Jan. 31
THCB/pics 1&2 plant 3
SSH/pics 3&4 plant 5
Mango/pics 5&6 plant 3

date of pictures Feb. 3
pic 7/smallest THCB
pic 8/Mango
pic 9/SSH

G2/11 total


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 3, 2009)

this group is doing great! they all have side branches and many internodes. 
gonna be some nice buds here. it was a good idea to start some LR2's also. I'll be smoking in no time. I should say vaping, since I'll only/mostly be using a vaporizer.

height ranges from 8-12cm, 5 nodes+top
also pretty wide, almost to the rims of the pots.

date of pictures is Jan. 31
LR2/pics 1&2 plant 2
MB/pics 3&4 plant 3

date of pictures is Feb. 3
pic 5 is the smallest LR2
pic 6 is two of the MB

G1/total 5


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 3, 2009)

quite an explosion in the last 4 days. I give credit to the Aerolight.

total plant count is 26, maybe.
there are a few more seeds germinating,
bagseed, mostly, a few JH, just for good measure, lol.

if I haven't told you before, it's about time you know...
I am supplying nitrogen to these vegetating, young plants
from my piss. you know, urine.
the first thing I do is fill my resevoir with water, which will 
sit, open, for 24hrs. then I'll take a piss in it. that mixture will 
sit, open, for 24hrs. I will do that all through the grow. of course,
after flowering starts, less piss and more phosphorus will be
needed. for phosphorus, I plan to use baking powder. that will
create some problem since baking powder contains some baking
soda, which raises Ph of the solution. so, I'll have to ph down.
I plan to ph down with lemon juice, freshly squeezed, lol!
also, throughout the veg stage, I'm using some cheap nutes, 
6-10-5, as a supplement to urine.
and some cheap nutes for flowering, 6-40-6 w/15 magnesium
for chlorophyll production.


----------



## scragelynugz (Feb 3, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> quite an explosion in the last 4 days. I give credit to the Aerolight.
> 
> total plant count is 26, maybe.
> there are a few more seeds germinating,
> ...



Ha ha, crazy kids...


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 3, 2009)

lol
if I want real, good, nutes, I'd have to order some online and have em shipped to me.
I'm just too cheap! how do you think the plants look? they sure look better than I 
would after drinking nothing but piss for 23 days, rofl!


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks good, bro, keep it up!!


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks bro. I appreciate the encouragement, since I fucked up so bad on my two previous grows.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 3, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> thanks bro. I appreciate the encouragement, since I fucked up so bad on my two previous grows.


Read my grow, this is number 7, I think!


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 3, 2009)

Where in the hell am I? said:


> Read my grow, this is number 7, I think!


lol, I see you've had your share of failure also. to be honest, when you first posted in this thread, I looked at your avatar and thought, 'that might be his current grow'. then I thought, 'he must be flowering now, because those lights look orangish. maybe 2100k-2500k (which is good for budding)'
I see you have some 'blue' cfls now...maybe 4500k-6500k, a good range for vegging.

have you seen my lights? if not, there are several videos on youtube, just search for 'Aerolights' or there are several links to it in this thread. it looks like you have a good area to install my light system. it can be adapted for cfls as well.

so, what are the ideas that will blow ppl minds? I didn't see any there, maybe I just missed em?
Good luck on this grow, bro...


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 3, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> lol, I see you've had your share of failure also. to be honest, when you first posted in this thread, I looked at your avatar and thought, 'that might be his current grow'. then I thought, 'he must be flowering now, because those lights look orangish. maybe 2100k-2500k (which is good for budding)'
> I see you have some 'blue' cfls now...maybe 4500k-6500k, a good range for vegging.
> 
> have you seen my lights? if not, there are several videos on youtube, just search for 'Aerolights' or there are several links to it in this thread. it looks like you have a good area to install my light system. it can be adapted for cfls as well.
> ...


LOL! Actuallly every light you see is 2700K, they have been since on 18/6 wen I first got all my girls. TY fer yer kind words, tho


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 4, 2009)

I just wanted to bring everything up to date from what I had planned, and what I had to work with at the start of the planning stage, and what's going on now.


Here is what I'll be working with now:

*LIGHTS:*

2X400w MH, 6500k, Ra:90, 32000 and 26500 luminous flux.
1x400w HPS 2500k, Ra:85, 23000 luminous flux.
1x360w HPS 2100k, Ra:25, 47500 luminous flux.
[email protected] ballasts. the MH ballast can also use a 360w HPS and the HPS ballast will run a 400w MH

plus 4x26w Repti glo 10.0(for flowering) 2100-2700k for these...idk, but it looks like it, and it don't matter as
I only want them for the 10% UVB and 50cm penetration, during flowering.

if I use all lights smartly, it should approximate the suns cycle more closely, but more quickly.

*GROW ROOM:* 

@5x10x8 ft. single area

*NUTES: 
*
cheap retail+urine(a day old) for nitrogen, during the veg stage.
cheap retail, but with much more phosphorus, +baking powder, some(less) day old urine, and some ph down, lemon juice, during the flower stage.

*STRAINS:*(in probable harvest order)

Lowryder#2 x2
Mango x3
THC Bomb x3
Jack Herer x10
Medi-bud x3 (fem)
Super Silver Haze x5



Total-*26 plants*

*OUTLINE/GROW PLAN:*

First of all, I am planning to use several methods to attain as many females as possible.

1. use Ethylene producing fruit rinds to encourage femaleness in seeds. I'll put the seeds I plan to use into a ziplock about 2 weeks before germination with the fruit rinds...seeds will be in an envelope or something, paper. rinds will not be touching the seeds. then germinate those seeds. not needed for the Medi-bud as they're feminized.

2. I will use the rinds again when switching to 12/12 light cycle. rinds will just sit on top of the soil, whole plant covered with clear plastic so the Ethylene gas will be trapped at the top, its lighter than air.

3. trying to keep the 'environment' as stable as possible, and still meet these requirements: high nitrogen consentration, low temp, high humidity, more blue light, and less daylight 14hrs, and an hr of light
during the dark cycle. I'll do this until flowering.

4. giving carbon monoxide treatment to all plants. first time 2 days ago, second time today, and I'll do, at lease, a third time, in about 3 days.
I'm using a kerosene heater. it has a 'chimney' designed to burn the kerosene cleaner, but I removed that and now it pours out CO. I put it on
low, go sit outside the door for 10 min, then crawl back in to shut it off, crawl out, and close the door for several hrs. then air it out.

all this just for a few more females!

These are all high sativa/mix sativa plants, flower time is 7-10+ wks.

SSH, MB, will all be LST'd, vegged for about 6wks, then flower until harvest.
JH will veg for about 5wks, then flower to harvest.
the others will veg for 5-6wks, then flower to harvest.
LR2 is an auto-strain.

I planted the MB and LR2 Jan. 12th.
THCB and SSH on Jan 16th.
Mango on Jan 19th.
JH on Jan 23rd.

so the harvest will be light to begin, heavy in the middle, then finishing up strong with the SSH(10wks+).

(lights have changed since I added the Aerolights fixture)
Lights will begin with 400w MH x 2, >2ft from the canopy, started at 20/4, just changed to14/10, then 18/6 after a few wks
I'll exchange the weaker MH for the 360w HPS when I change to 12/12 flowering cycle on March 1. then swap the MH for 400w HPS 
about mid way through the averaged flower cycle. I will also add the Repti glo UVB bulbs, to the area of plants which should finish 
flowering first, then move them to the slower maturing plants. of course, I'll use them first for the LR2, probably just one bulb for both.

so, I'm thinking...I'll get some buds from LR2, early...if I could get 20g from each, I'd be happy. because I'm going to end up vegging longer than planned, there should be an increased yield from all plants. and the harvest will be spread out over several weeks, a month+!

I chose high THC and high yield plants, but my veg time is not long. I'm hoping to balance time, THC and yield.

Seeds are from http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/index.html

GO BACK, LOOK AT THE PICS, READ THE POSTS.


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 4, 2009)

this is just a photo update.

most pics are of the smaller of each strain.

pic 1: two nice Mangos
pic 2: a couple very nice THCB
pic 3: one sweet LR2
pic 4: a nice little Medibud
pic 5: tiny SSH, damn slow sativas!
pic 6: baby JH
pic 7: the crop


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 4, 2009)

Lookin gorgeous, bro! Short, bushy, n green


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks a lot. I appreciate that...


Where in the hell am I? said:


> Lookin gorgeous, bro! Short, bushy, n green


Yeah, I'm feelin good...finally, a good grow. glad the first one was only bagseed, from real nice smoke though. and the second was crappy LR2, 5/8 males and one never germinated. I'll never grow it again, as a main crop, unless I've got at least 30 of em!! but they're great for an early harvest while you wait for your real weed to flower! I picked up, today, a moisture meter, an electronic Ph/thermometer tester, and PH up/down. also, got some better nutes, but still designed for garden, not Mj. anyway, they're gonna drink piss! picked up some clamp lamps for my UVB bulbs, power strips, extentions...and a few odds n ends for my Aerolights.

If I were to post pics of the very same plants, at the very same angle, you'd be amazed at one days growth! and I cut the hours back!

that table surface is getting hit with 58,500lm, 6500k, ra:90, by two 400w MH, about a foot away, atm! that comes to about 6500lm per sq.ft. during _lighting stage 1_. with the strongest MH and HPS installed during _lighting stage 2_, it will be a total of 79,500lm/8800lm per sq.ft! during stage 3, towards the end of the flower period, I'll use both HPS bulbs for a total of 70500lm/7800lm per sq. ft., plus the 4 UVB bulbs. I'm just gonna thrust those bulbs, evenly spaced, throughout the crop, they're supposed to penetrate up to 50cm/@2feet! 

I'm soooooo stoked!


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 5, 2009)

oh, alright! since you begged.

pic1-THCB-same
pic2-LR2 same
pic3-Mango, close-up
pic4-MB, sry different one
pic5-JH, the best one


----------



## dsn (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh, I see some very nice progress!


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 5, 2009)

dsn said:


> Oh, I see some very nice progress!


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 6, 2009)

_Thanks for stopping by..._

I really appreciate you regulars peeking at my journal...well, regularly, lol.
sometimes, I'm just bursting to tell someone about something I'm doing in
the grow room, but only one person, other than me, knows what I'm doing.
he only know, because he's the 'front' man, does any selling, if there is anything
to sell.
so, it's good to know, somebody knows what I'm doing, _but_ doesn't know *me*!


----------



## dsn (Feb 6, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> Thanks for stopping by...
> I really appreciate you regulars peeking at my journal...well, regularly, lol.
> sometimes, I'm just bursting to tell someone about something I'm doing in
> the grow room, but only one person, other than me, knows what I'm doing.
> ...


Too many people know, that I grow, because of my big mouth and trust to other people without knowing them well. Major problem. When I realized it my mouth was shut up.
But I agree - this place is great to talk about what we all are doing without knowing each other.


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 6, 2009)

so, here is something I spent most of the day doing...
I'll tell you what, simply, and why. then give details, so, if you aren't interested, or it would never apply to you, you won't waste much time reading it.

_Why?_ 
I have one SSH(see photo #1) that is either getting over watered or is getting nute burn. I'm not giving it more or less than the others, and no others look like it does.
I believe the cause is inadequate drainage. I 'engineered' my soil, using larger diameter stuff at the bottom, several handfuls of small gravel, then mixed two types soil for the upper layer. those types are; a compact, sandy, gritty one, and a loose, tiny gravel, 'dirt', with some type of seed hulls in it. it's really a nice mixture. it's 'firm', but still, kinda, 'loose', lol. it holds some moisture, but also, drains well.
however, I ran out of the looser type and some plants got a lot more of the heavier, denser, soil. those are retaining a lot more water, and not draining well; therefore, looking 'over watered' or 'nute burned'.

_What did you do??_

here's what I did...
first, I scooped all the driest soil from the surface into a cup. then, carefully excavated a 'well' all the way to the bottom of the pot, near the edge. it was about an inch/3-4cm in diameter. then, I cut a drinking straw, for a smaller pot, in half(for larger, deeper pots, I used a full sized drinking straw). (see photo #2) next, I made little cuts in the sides of the straw, but not all the way through, and inserted that into the well, the hole. then, I filled the hole with small pebbles, stones, and soil (non-moisture retaining type), to the top of the hole, but not covering the opening of the straw. Also, small stones were placed around the top of the straw, after filling the hole, to keep the straw vertical, prevent it from 'migrating' from watering or soil settling, and insure no debris will fall into it, clogging it up(see photo #3 & 4). the straw should remain clear all the way to the bottom, for as long as possible. eventually, it will fill with silt or whatever particles in the soil. it was rather tedious to do this to all the pots with that type of soil. I didn't do that to ones with great drainage/low moisture retention.

*IT MUST BE DONE CAREFULLY, AWAY FROM WHERE ANY ROOTS ARE EXPECTED TO BE FOUND!* _(some roots may be hit anyway, don't worry, the benefits should outweigh any damage done. however, if you're hitting a lot of roots, a different location should be located. use a 'probe' before digging)_

_Why did you do that??_

I used to do soil drilling, many years ago, lol, for several years. it was my job. understanding how the structure of soil works and, of course, how to 'drill' into it was necessary. I'm only going to explain how this thing I did works, not explain all about soil...so, don't worry! lol
we did this(placing a 'tube' down into soil, below the surface), on a much larger scale, to see how much water would/could, run off a slope or how much collected, say, in a ravine. by drilling a hole and inserting a long(30-50m+, PVC tube, which had lots of slots cut into the sides w/a hacksaw. then filling the remaining diameter of the hole with sand; course grain, or gravel, so no soil would clog the slots, and fill the tube. water passed through the 'filter' and filled the tube with water. we could then, at a later date, use an electric water sensor to measure how much water had drained to that spot, over a certain amount of time.
of course, in nature, there are few natural 'drains' and most water only seeps down to the water table, or to bedrock.
and, I'm not interested in measuring or collecting the water.
I'm only interested in 'draining' it, and potted plants usyally have that advantage, but some of mine don't.

_What is the goal of doing that?_

if incorrect or imperfect soil has been used, like in some of my pots. this technique should solve the problem without having to transplant using different, proper, soil, because water will naturally pursue the the course of least resistance. that course _should _be my 'well'. water will pass through the slots cut in the straw and drain out of the pot. some water will remain in the soil, of course, because its the 'wrong type', moisture retaining. because the 'well', and straw, go all the way to the bottom of the pot the 'over watering' problem and consequent nute burn should go away and not return!
also, because the 'well' is now full of warmer air, not cool, wet soil...it will dry the surrounding soil much faster, thereby drying the whole pot faster...*and*, oxygen, from the air, is provided, in much greater quantities, to the roots/soil around the well.
I'm hoping this solution will clear up accidental over watering/nute burn, caused by improper drainage and even, from just over loving them with too much water/nutes.
this technique should be good for any pot of soil, even properly potted ones, and I plan to do it to every pot, in all future grows, even though it takes a lot of time to do.

_because of the excellent drainage properties and the extra oxygen supplied to the root system, this problem should not reoccur, unless the 'well' gets clogged, which is easy to remedy. just pull the straw up a little and poke a wire, or something thin, down there to clear it out._


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 6, 2009)

dsn said:


> Too many people know, that I grow, because of my big mouth and trust to other people without knowing them well. Major problem. When I realized it my mouth was shut up.
> But I agree - this place is great to talk about what we all are doing without knowing each other.


ROFL
yeah, it's great here. we can scream, '*I grow weed*', as loud as we can!

 pass that over to 'where the hell...'


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 7, 2009)

a couple nice photos today...my little ladies were feeling especially sexy!! LOL 

(there are 26 plants, not 26 pics...almost though!)


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 7, 2009)

I just noticed, in my last post, the pic of the LR2...it's a girl. you can just see the pistils!

if you can't see it in that pic or don't know which is which, here's some close-ups.

and her sister is a girl too! two girls so far, sweet! only 24 more to go! LOL


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 8, 2009)

ok guys, here's the lowdown on *UVB* lights. if you don't know anything about them...check it out. so, I still had one Mazar with _one_ small bud left on it. it was in the flowering 'closet', under a 400w HPS...too impractical for just one bud!!!! two other things; I had already ordered 4 UVB cfls, Repti glo 10.0 and intended to use em during my current grow. and, I really needed that 430w ballast for the _Aerolights_, which needs 2 bulbs, for this design, to have dual MH for the veg!! I only have two ballasts.
so, now there are two, 26w UVB cfls, at a 45degree angle, above and to either side of that _one_ bud, lol. been that way for about 3 days now. wow, only 52, total watts...probably, no more than 2000lm total, and that bud has really filled out, gotten much, much denser. (and, hopefully, THC has really increased as intended!)

if you thought about it, wanted to, or plan to...all I can say is "_*get some!*_"

P.S. the cfls are pretty cheap, for the 10% type...less than $20 US each. they come in lots of sizes/strengths, even full size flouros, up to 48in/4ft.


----------



## dsn (Feb 8, 2009)

Whats up with that SSH in the last picture?
And You could show pictures with that Mazar. Or You have another thread?


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 8, 2009)

dsn said:


> Whats up with that SSH in the last picture?
> And You could show pictures with that Mazar. Or You have another thread?


you'll have to read post #89, on page 9...sry, it's a long read.

in short, it had bad drainage.
well, I've been harvesting off the Mazar for about a week...trying to stay stoned. it's the very last of my herb. and only one bud left. it's just a 2ft stem with 4 fan leaves, at the top, and a bud about 4cm tall, lol


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 10, 2009)

ok, here's some more pics of my bad ass lil bitches, haha, or so I think! 

(by the way, I'm pretty sure that weak little SSH is a gonner...still struggling to live, but nearly dead. oh well, there's more where that one came from!)

things done today; plucked the last bud from the Mazar, it is no more. reused the soil to transplant the two LR2's, into a large 10L planter(see photos). I also, placed a UVB bulb in very close proximity to those LR2, about 1-2cm, even though they're rated to penetrate up to 50cm, lol. and it may be too early to use UVB...I just don't know cuz it's my first time using them.

you'll see, just a little, heat/light damage, caused by my experimentation of finding the best Aerolights height. hopefully, that's been corrected.

soz ya know, the photos were taken in batches, meaning there will be a few views of one plant before moving on the other plant/s. watch for the lables, when you can read them, and if the 'pot' changes, it's a different plant.

enjoy these sexy, young ladies!


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 10, 2009)

uh...about the previous posts photos, I make the last 9 pics to be dl's and viewed as a slideshow. if you don't wanna do that, just click em in raid succession, assuming your puter will draw that fast, and you'll get a slideshow 'effect', lol.

you may have noticed several JH have some weird, mutated leaves! this is caused by, I believe, either the prolonged exposure to the pre-germination, ethylene treatment, or due to the proportions of nutrients I'm providing, probably too much of something, but not enough to 'burn', yet.

you'll also see the JH are a little stretched, while the older, more mature ladies, , are short n bushy, this was expected, even before the idea for adding my light mover, the amazing Aerolights-haha-they and the SSH will be LST'd. similar to this, http://www.indoormarijuanaseeds.com/advanced-indoor-cannabis-growing-techniqes/low-stress-training-lst-growing-marijuana.html. except, I'm going to switch to flowering stage on M. 1st no matter what.

Keep it real...to anyone whoz listening.


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 10, 2009)

I began LST today. I did the LR2, Medibud, SSH. also, a couple Mango and THCB, just for fun, but they don't really need it cuz they'll be short. MB and SSH are the tallest of all my strains. of course, the LR2's are very short, but I wanna get as much from them as possible, to keep me 'in supply'! that way, I won't molest the other little girls, lol!

not sure if I mentioned it before or not, but I have two UVB bulbs on the LR2's...they're not very bright, but the UV is awesome, hurts eyes and wreaks havoc on a digital camera!


----------



## eza82 (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks good... how long before we see some buds ?
SRY DIDNT READ march 1st - so 8 wk flower??


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 10, 2009)

well, there are 6 different strains, planted in 3 stages, from Jan 12-23,(so I could harvest over a long period) with 4-5 different flowering requirements.

LR2, 6wk flowering-9wks total, from seed.(of course, it don't matter what ya do with these...auto-flowering)
Medibud, 8-9wks
THC Bomb, 7-10 wks
Super Silver Haze, 10+wks
Mango, 6-10wks (?)
Jack herrer, 7-10wks

you'll see buds in a few weeks, the LR2's are both girls, they got 'ethylized', as well as all the others, except Medibud (feminized).
then you'll see more in mid March. harvest will begin mid April to June 1, except for LR2, harvest in mid March.

thanks for stopping by...


----------



## bluntdocter (Feb 10, 2009)

im looking forward to seeing how this goes bro. nice


----------



## growinman (Feb 10, 2009)

........looking great in your grow!! Subscribed, watching, listening....haha! Some very interesting strains you have going now! Thanks for the heads up
My TB is about 3 weeks in 12/12 and unlike yours wants to stretch more than I 'd like, though some really nice forming buds.... I will get you a pic when I get a chance this week..... I only waited for the first lady to appear for a mom and dumped the rest(still have seed) as I was working veg out in a shed while I remodeled my grow---so the stretching may very well be a pheno issue........


Great journel and updates!!+rep4u!!

growinman


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 11, 2009)

bluntdocter said:


> im looking forward to seeing how this goes bro. nice





growinman said:


> ........looking great in your grow!! Subscribed, watching, listening....haha! Some very interesting strains you have going now! Thanks for the heads up
> My TB is about 3 weeks in 12/12 and unlike yours wants to stretch more than I 'd like, though some really nice forming buds.... I will get you a pic when I get a chance this week..... I only waited for the first lady to appear for a mom and dumped the rest(still have seed) as I was working veg out in a shed while I remodeled my grow---so the stretching may very well be a pheno issue........
> 
> 
> ...


hey, thanks for stopping by. they are looking ok. I think this time may be the time. by the way, be sure to check out my revolutionary light mover I'm using/invented.
http://www.youtube.com/onenumcat

see ya again soon.


----------



## lizzardking (Feb 11, 2009)

luvin your grow onenumcat i read somwhere that you have 2 lowryder plants inwith that lol or am i mistaken, but does that mean ur gonna veg for like 2 an a bit months or you gonna take them out l8r and move them to a seperate room so you can flower the rest?


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Feb 11, 2009)

im really keen to see how many females you get, and how effective the ethylene is .


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 11, 2009)

lizzardking said:


> luvin your grow onenumcat i read somwhere that you have 2 lowryder plants inwith that lol or am i mistaken, but does that mean ur gonna veg for like 2 an a bit months or you gonna take them out l8r and move them to a seperate room so you can flower the rest?


no, the LR2 (all lowryders) are auto-flowering dwarfs. these two lil sluts showed their sex a few days ago. they take 9wks to harvest from seed, and about 6 weeks flowering time. I planted them on Jan. 12th. they'll veg, sex, and flower under the same light or whatever, auto-flowering. they may be ready early to mid March. there are two 26w, UVB 10.0 bulbs on them right now, just to try and increase potency. 
today, I began LST'ing them, actually, several strains started training today. all medibud, LR2, SSH. did one THCB and two Mangos. SSH and Medibud are doing LST because of their height, the others are just for fun or the experience, and to increase yield...it's my first time doing it.
so, anyway, they'll just stay right where they are until mid March, then chop em.
also, in about 10 days, I'll swap the weaker MH for the more powerful (of the two I have) HPS. this will change the really white, 'spring' lighting to an orangish (because then the most pwrful MH and HPS will be used), 'summer' lighting. LR2 will benefit from, I call it 'stage 2' lighting, for 3-3 1\2 wks. they won't benefit from 'stage 3' lighting (both HPS bulbs to simulate autumn) because they'll be done by then...way done. but all others will.

I'm even thinking of regenerating a few of the last plants to finish. maybe a SSH and a few JH.

all pics of the LST'd LR2's, now, 31 days old.


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 11, 2009)

DaveTheNewbie said:


> im really keen to see how many females you get, and how effective the ethylene is .


ha, me too! I've got two already, LR2. remember, the Medibud are feminized. one SSH is gonna die, leaving 25 plants. minus the fems(3), leaves us with 22, minus the LR2...20 more females to go.

I did, finally, complete the CO, carbon monoxide, treatment, just today. it was the fourth time they got saturated with it, sealed up in the grow room for several hours.

I am predicting; 0 male and 22 females encouraged by ethylene treatment and CO saturation!!

keep lookin in and be sure to see the Aerolight in action, if you haven't already.
http://www.youtube.com/onenumcat

P.S. also, I don't/didn't buy any hormones, all naturally collected and utilized straight from the source.


----------



## superman27nc (Feb 11, 2009)

what's up onenumcat!! your grow is looking great..plants looking very healthy! I really like my LR2...potent bud...dries and cures to an almost sweet tobacco scent...good job man!


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 11, 2009)

superman27nc said:


> what's up onenumcat!! your grow is looking great..plants looking very healthy! I really like my LR2...potent bud...dries and cures to an almost sweet tobacco scent...good job man!


thanks, thanks...thanks! I'm looking forward to LR2 in mid-late March, that will be just after the other start flowering.
I'm really feeling pumped up about this one! a total failure, a partial, barely, success...I really feel like I'm due!

I want some ! 

I flushed several plants today. poured about x4 the amount of water I usually give em...and that ain't much. I only water about every 5-8 days. I've only waterd, max, these plants x3, plus this flush. JH only waterd x2.(I finally got a ph/temp meter and a moisture meter)
Medibud getting a little stressed since the LST began, I think. they're getting a little yellow-green down under their skirts! 
it could be from the flushing. what do ya think?

in my continued effort to discourage males...remember, I'm not trying to _make_ female, but rather eliminate maleness, here are the room stats and some methods/techniques I'm trying.

room temp. 20C at 'night', up to 26 in 'day'.
humidity around 55%, a little higher at night. I frequently use a heater then to keep the temp above 20C. fuckin cold here.
they're still drinking old piss and a crap nute, 5-10-6, but I did find some other, better _seeming_ nutes, can't remember the # right now.

lights, two 400w MH, on a t 4:30 am, off at 7:30 pm with one hour light from 11:30 to 12:30, this is 'stage 1', stage 2 will be MH&HPS(360w), on at 3:AM, off at 9M without a night, light break. there will be a stage 3, for flowering...I'm sure you can all guess what it will be like. temp and humidity will be adjusted then too.
using _Aerolights_, of course...I'm my number one customer, lol.

lots of N
high(er) humidity
low temp
high blue light
less hrs of light
1hr of light in the middle of the 'night'


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 11, 2009)

all right! I just snuck into the grow room before the lights come on for the night light break, so I could get some good color photos. color sux during the 'day'...too bright!

gonna post the LR2 first...one has a nice lil nug right at the top...a bud...already! we'll see it better in a few days, but there are already a half dozen hairs right there in her lil pub patch.

looks like she's also getting a little light stress from the UVB. I'll have to back that off. and possibly, MB is getting water stress(?), maybe nute burn. G1 is taking some damage, gotta get that under control. G2 is doing great, SSH is maturing slow, damn Sativa, but it's my favorite herb. G3 is coming along nicely, but some runts, freaks, mutatants...I think cuz they spent such a long time in the ethylene bag...goody, I hope they're all freaky lesbians.


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 11, 2009)

growinman said:


> ........looking great in your grow!! Subscribed, watching, listening....haha! Some very interesting strains you have going now! Thanks for the heads up
> My TB is about 3 weeks in 12/12 and unlike yours wants to stretch more than I 'd like, though some really nice forming buds.... I will get you a pic when I get a chance this week..... I only waited for the first lady to appear for a mom and dumped the rest(still have seed) as I was working veg out in a shed while I remodeled my grow---so the stretching may very well be a pheno issue........
> 
> 
> ...


thanks a lot man. looking forward to your pics. I've got two 400w MH on mine, really close, because of Aerolights. what's your lighting arrangement/configuration?


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 11, 2009)

hey guys...any advise or tips or whatever you'd like to give me would be appreciated. I will listen, even if I don't do that...
I have been doing a lot of research, studying, planning and whatnot. I am a noob at growing, but two failures will really teach you
what *not* to do. if you'd like me to try something really expensive or complicated(I mean more complicated than growing normally
is...) I probably won't be able to try it because, I'm cheap to begin with...and already dropped about $1000, in the last 5 months
or so, on this endeavor. also, I'm in a country where I can't read everything(or much at all for that matter), and don't speak/understand
very well. so, I'd have to spend more money ordering online...and hope someone will ship here, and customs will let it pass.

I ordered a vaporizer, several months ago, it arrived here in a week, and spent almost three in customs, because they sent me a postcard
which I was required to fill out for release, which I had to have translated, written for me...then send back and wait to see if the bought 
that bullshit!!! couldn't say it was for smoking weed! I told them it was for aromatherapy...which it is, technically, lol. I don't smoke weed!


----------



## whitenugz (Feb 11, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> hey guys...any advise or tips or whatever you'd like to give me would be appreciated. I will listen, even if I don't do that...
> I have been doing a lot of research, studying, planning and whatnot. I am a noob at growing, but two failures will really teach you
> what *not* to do. if you'd like me to try something really expensive or complicated(I mean more complicated than growing normally
> is...) I probably won't be able to try it because, I'm cheap to begin with...and already dropped about $1000, in the last 5 months
> ...


NON OF USE DO!!!!
but seriuosly what do you want to know? I only saw your first page and you wanted 20-60 g's per plant? with 4 weeks and 8 feet to grow into you should be pushing for more! Cut those ugly popcorn bud sites form the buttom and go for one big, fat, juicy cola. With 4 weeks veg and a terrible feeding schedule i was able to get 2 1/2 oz's from a 5 footer that had only one single cola. I did not cut one of them and the buttom pop corn buds were shitty to smoke.


----------



## robotninja (Feb 11, 2009)

Plants looking good, I'm growing five SSH clones in week 4 of veg now, prolly gonna top em and veg for a couple more weeks before flowering. Then it's Scrog time, and yeah they take awhile to mature. Day 25 of veg and still only 5 bladed fan leave, patience with the sativa!


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 11, 2009)

whitenugz said:


> NON OF USE DO!!!!
> but seriuosly what do you want to know? I only saw your first page and you wanted 20-60 g's per plant? with 4 weeks and 8 feet to grow into you should be pushing for more! Cut those ugly popcorn bud sites form the buttom and go for one big, fat, juicy cola. With 4 weeks veg and a terrible feeding schedule i was able to get 2 1/2 oz's from a 5 footer that had only one single cola. I did not cut one of them and the buttom pop corn buds were shitty to smoke.


thanks for stopping in...sry, but I was planning this grow while my previous crop was finishing, so the first few pages are crap. cruise through pages 3-11, just see the pics if you don't wanna read(I get pretty long winded sometimes and go on and on...lol), there are dozens and dozens of pics. basically I set my goals so low because my previous two grows were, in actuallity, failures. I figured by setting my goal lower, if I surpassed it, and I was/am pretty sure I'd succeed this time, then I'd be really happy. 
on the other hand, if I made a statement like, "I'm gonna get a half pound from each plant, except, of course, the LR2's, lol!", then I'd feel like a total loser!!! haha
but really, I believe I'll easily surpass those goals, in yeild, if not in plant count, lol. I'm just uploading todays pics so come back n see em...



robotninja said:


> Plants looking good, I'm growing five SSH clones in week 4 of veg now, prolly gonna top em and veg for a couple more weeks before flowering. Then it's Scrog time, and yeah they take awhile to mature. Day 25 of veg and still only 5 bladed fan leave, patience with the sativa!


you bet buddy! I've steeled myself for a long wait. fortunately, I've got some LR2 that will ripen just after I set all the others into flowering, yes! and the Mango, potentially, is not far behind those.

thanks for taking a peek at my humble grow. I'll take a look at yours, if you've got one, after I up some pics to my album and make another post here, listing the expected harvest periods for each strain growing now. so, come back and see those when you can.


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 11, 2009)

ok, I'll try linking the photos to my album...
these are the best examples, I have, of each strain. some stressed, or short or stretched, lol. there may be a 'prettier' one, in that strain, but on average these are the best. by the way, you should try to read this like the 'dating game' or some game show announcers voice...or it won't read like I intended when I wrote it, LOL
H=height, W=width, top view, leaf tip to leaf tip, nodes=internodes.







This sexy lil Mango is 25days old, H-8cm/W-16cm, w/6 nodes. She enjoys soaking up the rays! A life of leisure!






A THC Bomb with a flair for success, lookin sweet at H-11cm/W-19cm, w/5 nodes. She's reaching for the sky, but in no hurry to get there, 28 days old. Smells sweet.






Lowryder #2, 32 days old, from Santa Maria, has her sights on moving up in the world. With dimensions like these, nothing can stop her! H-18cm/W-16cm, w/6 nodes, and lots of bud sites. She's fertile boys!
Hashy odor, LST'd just for shits n giggles.






Only known as Queen Herer, she's a real leader of the pack! Check her out! H-11cm/W-16cm, w/5nodes, 21 days old. She may lose that status, as there's a real 'up and comer' on the way.






Working full time, as a nurse, Medibud wants to save the world and "_make marijuana legal_", who doesn't?! Trying for her LST certificate, H-12cm(long)/W-10cm, w/6 nodes. She's 32 today. Happy Birthday, baby!

Last, but certainly not least...





We're expecting great things from this Super Silver Haze in the future. H-7cm(long)/W-8cm, 5 nodes. SSH is a slow starter, but look at her go now! She is practicing Low Stress Training, atm...these little ladies can get pretty tall! She has the highest percentage of Sativa genetics of all the strains in our harem, and a very potent one at that, next in line being JH. She's 28.


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm gonna try making a, tentative, harvest schedule, starting from first to last.



|Strain____|Planted___|Flowering_______|Harvest​
LR2-------1/12-------9wks(from seed)--3/15-21
Mango----1/19-------6-10wks(!?)-----4/12-5/10
JH---------1/23-------7-10wks---------4/19-5/10
MB--------1/12-------8-9wks-----------4/25-5/03
THCB-----1/23-------8-10wks---------4/26-5/10
SSH-------1/16------10+wks-------(?)5/10-6/06

so, the LR2 should hold me over until the Mango comes through, I hope. then I can take a plant or some buds, little by little until the grow room is empty again. however, I'm playing with the idea of regenerating several of the late plants, like SSH and JH or even a THCB or Mango, lol. remember, I only used half my seed stores. I can do this same thing once more, give or take a seed...and no LR2.

*http://calendar.yahoo.com/onenumcat*
you could also just look at this calendar, it shows all the dates and spreads, daily, weekly, monthly, or yearly, lol!


 ​


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 12, 2009)

uh, I just had a thought...it could be a revelation! I was thinking about my lighting system...and how it utilizes one piece of required, IMO, grow room equipment, the fan, and it made me wonder if there were any other things in the room, major things, not like...a twist tie...that could double as something else and_* still*_ perform it's primary function.

I'm using several UVB lights to attempt to increase THC content of my plant, or at least realize its full potency. I believe this technique is still experimental or is still being experimented with. so, some ppl have these type of light, now. they come in different sizes, types and strengths...
the next piece of equipment that most everyone needs is odor control, one way to do that is with an ozone generator, this idea, this revelation...it's gonna blow your mind(!), would not work, with...say, Ona gel.
the most powerful reptile, that I know of, UVB light emits 10%, weather that means 10% of normal, solar UVB or 10% escapes from the bulb, I'm not sure of yet...this is just the idea...perhaps some of you would help me to collect some data. anyway, some ozone generators use a UVB bulb to bind an extra Oxygen molecule to O2, making it O3, which is ozone...basic stuff.
do the two UVB bulbs emit the same or similar amounts of UVB?? if so, will my 'Repti glo' bulbs bind an extra molecule to O2?? if it won't, then the question is 'if I removed the cover from an ozone generator, which utilizes a UVB bulb, wouldn't that, not only perform it's primary function, kill odor, _*and*_, if it truely emits more UVB than any of the reptile UVB lights, it would _really_ bomb my plants with UVB _*and*_ penetrate much further than 50 cm, which all the 10% UVB reptile/fish/amphibian/LOL, claim to do??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

_*"riddle me this, riddle me that*_"-*?*The Riddler*?*

[if you've got an answer to that _PLZ_, don't post in this journal. send me a PM. (soz I can take all the credit for myself, LOL, naw, I'd never do that, swear)we'll create a new thread. cuz, I bet, lots of ppl have both. and if my theory is correct, that one or the other could perform *both* tasks!! this would make lots of ppl see that the low cost of only getting _one_ product, instead of two, will not only kill odor, but increase potency...we'd be like _*gods*_ for discovering it!!]

...if it hasn't already been worked out.....
or maybe I'm just....

P.S. THIS IDEA IS NOT EVEN FEASABLE WITH A CORONA DISCHARGE OZONE GENERATOR...SO DON'T EVEN BRING IT UP, LOL


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 12, 2009)

ok, so, the actual data I need is whether the strongest pet UV bulb and the UV bulb from the ozone generator emit UV light in the same spectrum....ah fook!!! I think I just found it...UVC for ozone generators and UVB for pet bulbs...arghhhhhh


nvm...so, if anyone knows, for sure, preferably with data to back it up, whether or not...not, I think, MJ can utilize the UVC to increase THC or only UVB.

It could still work if MJ can utilize UVC...which I doubt...or some, other genius, would have figured it out by now, right??


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Feb 12, 2009)

i have a fear that you may give yourself some serious blindness or cancer or some shit ... but i dont know shit


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 12, 2009)

some 'special' pics for you. I took these after talking to you. it was dark, so I lifted their 'skirts' up so you could see some goodies.
all tight or 'hairy' clumps you see at branch/stem junctions are bud sites...started about 3 days ago...about 4-5 weeks to go.
then, we'll have some herb. I plan to water cure most of it...this reduces the cure/dry time to 1/4, removes almost all smell from the buds. but the actual dry weight will be reduced. it's not less, it just condenses the material more and removes more 'junk' than regular curing. the color might be different too, darker, I think. that means smoking less of this type, has the same effect as smoking more air cured.

I'm not planning to do this to the whole harvest, but definitely to a lot of it. if I have a pound of weed drying in my house...how do you think that is going to smell...even outside!! I know, I know...it's going to reduce the over all weight of the over all harvest...but, it's going to be a 'stealth' cure, just like it was a 'stealth' grow. or we could haul the whole harvest to your house and hang it up there for a traditional cure...sure!

anyway, with 25 plants...after more than two months from now, some of them are gonna be monsters. I haven't said it before now, some guy told me I should...I predict 99% females and an +80% mortality rate(GOD, I hope!). so, we're gonna have more than we'll know what to do with...given our present location. and I know I'll succeed this time...I can feel it.

click a photo to view or dbl click to zoom it.


----------



## lizzardking (Feb 12, 2009)

how much did you pay for yor Jach herer seeds?


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 12, 2009)

lizzardking said:


> how much did you pay for yor Jach herer seeds?


whooooo, I got them babies on a buy one get one free, which is still going on, at http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/index.html, and I bought 20, 40 arrived

some sites give one free seed or 10, this one gives 5. I got 10 free seeds. if you order more than JH, split the order, make two orders. they'll pack both orders in a single package, including two sets of 'free' seeds. the current 'free' seeds are Afghan x Mazar, it's a cross.
JH current price is 49 GBP or 75 USD, and the 'buy one(sold in 10pk, so, buy 10, for the price above), get one free, is still on. idk for how much longer. buy now, and laugh for a long time! (JH gives you the giggles)


----------



## lizzardking (Feb 12, 2009)

cuz i was thinking of growing sum JACK HERER but the price on sensi seeds is 150 euroes that seems a bit pricey lol


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 12, 2009)

lizzardking said:


> cuz i was thinking of growing sum JACK HERER but the price on sensi seeds is 150 euroes that seems a bit pricey lol


150 euros=134 GBP
sensi seeds is charging you 13.4 GBP per seed.
MJ-seeds.nl charges 4.9 GBP per seed and, currently, is giving one free seed for every one you buy, sold in packs of 10...and you get 5 free AfxMaz seeds.
I had never seen the site before, but it looks as if they give zero free seeds.

if you have the money, I'd suggest you buy a 10 pk, get 10 free JH, and the 5 free Mazar x Afghan. then, if you wanted more than 10(20) JH, just make another exact order, immediately, and get another 25seeds for 49 GBP...it's a super deal, imo

also, all my packages come from London, right where you're from!
oh, forgot to add...the sum cost per seed is....ready????.....1.96 GBP per seed!!!!!!!!!!!! wow!


(and, technically, I had a 100% germination rate this time round...but lost 10 JH to an unfortunate mistake, on my part...I took pics of my JH seeds, that had sprouted their embryonic root in just 24 hrs, then left em out...in the open...nearly all day!!!! amazingly, 10 survived!


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 13, 2009)

I've got a question about the dry, solid, pellet type nutes...the kind you're supposed to put into the soil mix...time release type...
currently, I am pouring that type into my water bucket, with my piss, lol, and letting it sit, at least, 24 hrs.
because the best liquid nutes I can find are so very weak, 6-10-5! do you think this is going to work out???
using piss, 10-10-10-10cal(solid), water, at the moment. I also have, solid nutes, 11-19-8-3cal(solid), and 6-40-6-15mag(solid).

post your thoughts about this plz.


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Feb 14, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> I've got a question about the dry, solid, pellet type nutes...the kind you're supposed to put into the soil mix...time release type...
> currently, I am pouring that type into my water bucket, with my piss, lol, and letting it sit, at least, 24 hrs.
> because the best liquid nutes I can find are so very weak, 6-10-5! do you think this is going to work out???
> using piss, 10-10-10-10cal(solid), water, at the moment. I also have, solid nutes, 11-19-8-3cal(solid), and 6-40-6-15mag(solid).
> ...


so you spent a small fortune on seeds, and now your feeding them piss and shit?
man get some real nutes


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 14, 2009)

DaveTheNewbie said:


> so you spent a small fortune on seeds, and now your feeding them piss and shit?
> man get some real nutes


shit, *shit*??? I must be high, no wait, got no buds..._you_ must be high...I never, ever, said anything, anywhere, about shit! however, feces is also a good source of nutes(I just don't wanna work with my own). fyi, man is an animal. animal waste products are great sources of nutrients(_*literally millions of farmers, around the world, use them to fertilize the food you put into your mouth!*_), with some exceptions, like cat piss for example, don't ever, ever, ever use that. PLZ, read the complete thread, understand my situation, look at the condition of my plants(there are dozens and dozens of great photos and some videos), then come back.
Perhaps, just perhaps, you might have asked "*why*". seems you're not interested.


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 14, 2009)

ok, on with the show!

so, up to now, with the exception of the first week or so, my girls have been getting only 14 hrs of 'day' and a one hour night light break at 'midnight'.
because, _my_ goal, is to have the highest percentage of females possible, not, att, to have really big plants(plenty of time for that later). that time, however, is rapidly approaching. in fact, today, I raised the lights higher, to stimulate _some_ stretching, which makes the LST a little easier, discontinued the 'night light break' and extended 'day' to 16 hrs. in about 4-5 days, I'll remove the weaker MH and replace it with my most powerful HPS(I'll show you some spectrum graphs I've worked up in the next post)and extend 'day' to 18hrs, that will be about a week n a half before flowering, March 1st. that's when the growth is really gonna take off!

today I picked up some Molasses, at least I think it's molasses...idk really, it's in Japanese!
and for those of you whom are concerned...I will no longer use my piss, or any piss, as nutes for my girls. I found a pure source of UREA at the drug store...for use as acne face wash! so, I'll be adding pure urea, although, the time for heavy N is just about at an end.

more later


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 14, 2009)

here's the spectrum graphs so you can, literally, see how I'm arranging the lights.

using two MH that are exactly alike, except for total lumen output because one is 'coated'(it was my first bulb purchase and I didn't know a coating would reduce lumens _and_ the web page was in Japanese!).
this will show you how the light looks to the plant. without further ado....

Stage 1(now), x2MH 400w






Stage 2(soon), MH 400w x HPS 360w






Stage 3(undetermined, as of yet)
HPS 400w x HPS 360w






I haven't decided, yet, when to implement stage 3 because of so many harvest zones to contend with.
look here; harvest zone schedule/calandar(click the link), perhaps you can help me decide(and don't tell me to get some real nutes!).


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 14, 2009)

so, I've been thinking...and reading stuff...like we all do, lol.
some of this weed is for my own personal stash, lots of it actually, at least
half(!), some of it will be...not for my _personal_ stash, if you get my meaning.

I know most of you 'flush' your plants a few weeks before harvest to clear
out the nutes so your weed will smoke/taste better. I however will most likely
not be smoking my personal, personally, lol. I use a vaporizer, but may smoke,
from time to time. I also plan to, mostly, water cure. I'm more interested in
the 'stealth' quality of this type of cure...and the speed, ha. also, I think, the
ppl who may 'get a hold' of _some_ of this will appreciate it also.
so, I'm am wanting to, literally, drown them, just prior to harvesting. my goal
is to really increase water weight and hopefully that weight will transfer to the dry weight.
how do you think that would work out?
also, as far as the water cured stuff, if the drowning increased final dry weight of
conventionally cured, would it still apply to water curing??
I know water curing reduces final dry weight(I'll be keeping some air cured for myself too), of course, for my personal...who
cares how much it weighs, right. and for anyone who wants 'stealth' weed, I'll just raise the
$ a little, just a little.


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 14, 2009)

see the pics below...

I know ya can't see much, but all photos are in my album, link in my sig, in much higher resolution.

_*Jack*_(6of10)





see the full sized pic for details

*Lowryder #2*(2of2)





see the full sized pic for details

_*THC Bomb*_(3of3)





center, horizontally x3
far right one is LST'd

Medibud(feminized)(2of2)





these were flushed, then transplanted
to this 20L planter, not watered again
and the soil is dry...I want them to really
scream for it...just this once and just for
them.

Super Silver Haze(3of4)





for those of you who missed it,
one of these died. they're all LST'd
as they're expected to be quite
tall by the end of May. I'll probably regenerate one or two of these.

Mango(2of3)





I really like these rectangular
planters. and I have several more,
unused. many of the JH will need to
transplanted cuz they're in 2L pots, lol.
these two mangos are not the best I
have. I'm saving that one for another
'seXiest of the seXy'. haha, and I'm certain there will be changes in the line up! Queen Herer, is just about to loose her title...


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 14, 2009)

full sized, well as full as the site allows...pics taken in 1600x1200 res.


----------



## driftwoodg (Feb 14, 2009)

looking good... so did you decide on organic nutes?..... I used total organic until the start of the 3rd week of flower, and just added triple phosphate 0-46-0 ad it made a HUGE difference for growth and color in two days. its as if all the branches have moved (lifted) about 3 inches upward toward the light.!
hopefully it increases yield as well. just a little insight from another.


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 14, 2009)

driftwoodg said:


> looking good... so did you decide on organic nutes?..... I used total organic until the start of the 3rd week of flower, and just added triple phosphate 0-46-0 ad it made a HUGE difference for growth and color in two days. its as if all the branches have moved (lifted) about 3 inches upward toward the light.!
> hopefully it increases yield as well. just a little insight from another.


yeah, thanks for that, appreciated. yes, organic, but also some store bought supplement, liquid/6-10-5, solid...oh, it's all in a previous post, one page back, lol.

post a 'best' photo here plz. lets see your girls.


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 14, 2009)

well, first it was a trinode Mango(triplenode is the correct nomenclature, apparently, but isn't trinode so much easier...just rolls off the tongue!), which, unfortunately, died. I really wanted to grow that one to completion.

now, it's a Jack Herer. it's a double top, or siamese twins(?), anyway, it's a little two headed monster, lol. it has been struggling for a while now, but is doing fine. the two 'tops' are actually sprouting side branches! it only grew a single leaf, a single fvcked up, freaky leaf, before splitting into two tops...

let the freak show begin!

oh, forgot to add...I believe these mutations are a side effect
of my Ethylene treatment, JH was the last to come out of the
bag, and there are several JH that look strange. JH was in the bag
for about 3 weeks. Mango was second to last to come out, but
had only been in for about 2 weeks. the 3 remaining Mango are fine.
I'll take some close-ups of the freaky JH another time. there are about 4 of them.


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 14, 2009)

words aren't needed, but since I gotta type at least 10 characters...

whatever I'm doing, right or wrong...I'm just gonna keep on keepin on...LOL

Sweet bud porn...already!


----------



## DrGreen007 (Feb 14, 2009)

Whatup Mate I Getting On A Big Hydro Grow Soon SighnUp.
Ye I Like Seeing What A Mute Gros Like 
Good Luck.


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 14, 2009)

DrGreen007 said:


> Whatup Mate I Getting On A Big Hydro Grow Soon SighnUp.
> Ye I Like Seeing What A Mute Gros Like
> Good Luck.


yeah m8, would love to see it...lemme know when it grow, lol! was thinking of going stadium style for my next...but what good is a circular light mover with a stadium grow...so I'm going to do a completely new thing, never been done before...but it's a secret...anyway, it should be interesting...lol.

gimme a holla, old man


----------



## eza82 (Feb 14, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> ...I believe these mutations are a side effect
> of my Ethylene treatment, .


Why? Ethylene will not cause this Imo...... I always get a slow freak or two also... bad genes IMO...


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Feb 14, 2009)

yeah sorry about the short post before.
actually i am VERY interested in the feminising aspect of your grow.
i would strongly suggest you have more personal experience with water cure before you water cure your whole batch.
i did a bit, and a first i was impressed, but i ended up throwing it all out. you lose the head high sativa aspect of the bud when you water cure.
it becomes a very dull couch lock 'im stoned but im bored as fuck' type thing. really a waste of such beautiful plants as jack herer.
if you are determined to water cure you should use more commercial indica strains that grow fast and bushy but produce average quality bud.
at least thats my opinion.

and as far as mutant plants, sometimes they are the best when they grow out 

and at personal request from onenumcat im gonna post my latest grow sometime today.

EDIT : here it is : https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/161854-davethenewbie-self-watering-pot-bagseed.html


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 14, 2009)

DaveTheNewbie said:


> yeah sorry about the short post before.
> actually i am VERY interested in the feminising aspect of your grow.
> i would strongly suggest you have more personal experience with water cure before you water cure your whole batch.
> i did a bit, and a first i was impressed, but i ended up throwing it all out. you lose the head high sativa aspect of the bud when you water cure.
> ...


hi...thanks for the link...wicked, fat little...what is that...a fern??? LOL hahaaha

that is a sweet lil sativa, I can't even see the main stem, for all the side branching after 15 days, impressed!

I'm also growing another sativa, more so than the JH, Super Silver Haze. and, four other, rather potent indica(strong)/sativa mix...Lowryder #2, Medibud, Mango and THC Bomb, simultaniously. they will have a very long harvest period between the 6 of them.
if you're interested in the harvest 'zones' look at my calandar, it's pretty kool.
_Harvest Calandar_ <-----_click it!_
I'm like you, prefer the 'up' high, h8 couch lock! I'll keep that in mind since I'll have so much time between harvests, except from the last week in april to mid may, heavy harvest then. I'll watercure some, try it, if I like it, do more. when a new strain is ready, I'll water cure, try it, if I like it, do more. then, when a new strain is ready, I'll...well, you get the picture by now...
however, I don't smoke weed...
I vape. so, I can vape shitty shake, using more, and get the same high as potent stuff. I am vaping some plant matter from my failed first and second grow. fail means to me, my goals weren't met. and plant matter means, to me, just that! it's leaf, stem and whatever remains of the very few buds harvested, very few...did I say that? put into a salad chopper, hehe. after that, when I have enough, I'll make honey oil. It'll be weak, but stronger than tobacco! so I'm hoping, for me at least, that it won't matter what the water does to it. but I will do it little by little...

just so you know, these two LR2's are from the last batch I 'tried' to grow. I germed 13, got 8, 3 died as seedlings, 3 were male, one was a super dwarf 6cm, full bloom, 9wks. I was all set to h8 that strain! now I got 2 females, and I forget actually, but maybe 3 died as seedlings...

I'm actually loving the JH, especially the mutations, whatever the cause. a few of them are the same size as the plants in G1, JH is in G3 all by itself, 11 days younger than G1(G=group, 1 is self explainitory, lol)
I've started LSTing some of them, but I think I'll regenerate one, a few, some of them, haha, so I'm letting some get taller, no LST. most of the strains are getting some LST, except LR2 and SSH, all plants of those strains are 'training'. well off to transplant a medibud and thcb into a single 20L planter, they are going to be new best friends, lol.


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 14, 2009)

DaveTheNewbie said:


> ...i did a bit, and a first i was impressed, but i ended up throwing it all out. you lose the head high sativa aspect of the bud when you water cure.
> it becomes a very dull couch lock 'im stoned but im bored as fuck' type thing. really a waste of such beautiful plants as jack herer.
> if you are determined to water cure you should use more commercial indica strains that grow fast and bushy but produce average quality bud.
> 
> EDIT : here it is : https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/161854-davethenewbie-self-watering-pot-bagseed.html


so how long did you cure for? I hear 7 days is the proper amount. but also heard from ppl who did it in 4 or 9. sounds like 7 is a ggod...odd number. also, did you do large or small batches? and did you drain each day? and was your container sealable/sealed? or open/loose?


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 15, 2009)

eza82 said:


> Why? Ethylene will not cause this Imo...... I always get a slow freak or two also... bad genes IMO...


hi. sry, not ignoring your comment. but it requires more thought and I'm too busy to think. however, I may not need to as you may be correct, bad genes. but I'm looking for any info on prolonged ethylene exposure.


----------



## eza82 (Feb 15, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> hi. sry, not ignoring your comment. but it requires more thought and I'm too busy to think. however, I may not need to as you may be correct, bad genes. but I'm looking for any info on prolonged ethylene exposure.


Will cause abscission - yellowing and leaf drop..... Will also cause a flower to deteriate or mature.... AS seed ?? not to sure.... But if kept dry I dont see it cause mautation, it will cause a balance in favour of female tendencies.


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Feb 15, 2009)

i did the water cure as they said to do on the curing section of these forums
7 days, sealed and burped once a day, god it smells rank.
my theory (i have a theory about everything) is that water cure doesnt take away the THC, but DOES take away whatever it is that makes sativa more fun than indica, think its CBD/CBN but i might be wrong
anyway heres my ponderings on the subject : https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/149715-water-curing-cbd-cbn-water.html


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 15, 2009)

eza82 said:


> Will cause abscission - yellowing and leaf drop..... Will also cause a flower to deteriate or mature.... AS seed ?? not to sure.... But if kept dry I dont see it cause mautation, it will cause a balance in favour of female tendencies.


that's not exactly what I meant. I know what ethylene can do;


Stimulates the release of dormancy. 

Stimulates shoot and root growth and differentiation (triple response) 

May have a role in adventitious root formation. 

Stimulates leaf and fruit abscission. 

Induction of femaleness in dioecious flowers. 

Stimulates flower opening. 

Stimulates flower and leaf senescence. 

Stimulates fruit ripening. 
however, in the quantity of saturation these seeds got, and amount of time, this level of ethylene certainly raised levels of other hormones too. and I'm uncertain what effect this had, as I do not study or utilize those, directly. anyway, I'm going to look into it more...although, it may be fruitless research, because it could just be genetics...as you said.



DaveTheNewbie said:


> i did the water cure as they said to do on the curing section of these forums
> 7 days, sealed and burped once a day, god it smells rank.
> my theory (i have a theory about everything) is that water cure doesnt take away the THC, but DOES take away whatever it is that makes sativa more fun than indica, think its CBD/CBN but i might be wrong
> anyway heres my ponderings on the subject : https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/149715-water-curing-cbd-cbn-water.html


well, the CBG's cause couch lock, so I don't think it's that. and water cure only forces out, chlorophyll, nutrients, hormones, and such. it doesn't affect the thc %. well, like I said, I'll try it, little by little. if I don't like it, I do it differently. the reason is, my clients come to my home for business. they've never suspected there's a huge pot garden above their heads(on the 2nd floor). an air cure will certainly tip them off, eh?


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 16, 2009)

forgot to post it earlier, but I topped JH #19 and #20, just for shits n giggles. their names are 'the twins'. they look, almost, exactly alike, growin side by side.
also, topped one THCB. I also topped another JH that was already LST'd, since I have so many to play with. the JH are supposed to be tall, so I wanted to see what would happen if one was topped _and_ LST'd.

here's a breakdown of what's been done to the plants, in one post:


*G1*


_MB_-all 3 LST'd
_LR2_-both LST'd (just for fun)
*G2*


_SSH_-all LST'd (but I plan to top one, later)
_THCB_-one topped, one LST'd, one normal.
_Mango_-two LST'd, one normal
_*G3*_


JH-two topped, one LST'd, one LST'd and topped, eight normal.

I won't be topping or LSTing any more of G1 or G2. I may use the supercropping technique if it's necessary. I don't think I'll be topping anymore JH, I just wanted to see what they'll look like at harvest, topped. I may(probably) LST some more of them, but not the two most mature ones...I don't wanna fuck with em, because I want to harvest those two first.


----------



## growinman (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey there, *onenumcat! *Well, I got in there early enough to get pics today and they all turned out great accept the TB pics...... They are in wk 3/4 and are getting marble sized buds......way slower and smaller than my SuperSkunk. And these guys have really gone through a a stretch: they're about 20" with probably 4" between nodes now. I went straight from clone to 12/12 as I always do. I am running 2 hps 600's over them---shouldn't have stretched like they have....... I 'll tell you, it smells real nice, kind of a citrus like Pledge.......?
I 'll get a better pic. Your little ones are staying nice and squat; it will be interesting to see what they do when you go 12/12.


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 17, 2009)

growinman said:


> Hey there, *onenumcat! *Well, I got in there early enough to get pics today and they all turned out great accept the TB pics...... They are in wk 3/4 and are getting marble sized buds......way slower and smaller than my SuperSkunk. And these guys have really gone through a a stretch: they're about 20" with probably 4" between nodes now. I went straight from clone to 12/12 as I always do. I am running 2 hps 600's over them---shouldn't have stretched like they have....... I 'll tell you, it smells real nice, kind of a citrus like Pledge.......?
> I 'll get a better pic. Your little ones are staying nice and squat; it will be interesting to see what they do when you go 12/12.


I'll pop over after awhile to see your pics. I think my plants are staying so low because of Aerolights, it's about (?) 16-18 in away(if my head gets under there, while working on the plants, my hair singes!). also, I had started the day cycle at 14 hrs and have been increasing it, since last week, little by little...up to about 16 1/2-17 hrs now. I'll stop increasing in a day or so, then decrease it. tonight I'll swap a MH for a HPS, too. of course, my goal, atm, is to produce females(100%, I hope!)...I'll begin the real growth stage a few weeks after flowering, March 1st.
thanks for stopping by.


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 17, 2009)

I was lucky enough to find 2g today...lol, bout $60 each. that'll keep me going for a week or so, until LR2 is ready. yipee!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Feb 18, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> I was lucky enough to find 2g today...lol, bout $60 each. that'll keep me going for a week or so, until LR2 is ready. yipee!


your mango is rockin my dude! and u got 2 of my favorite smokes too: super silver and jack im ridin wit u!!! how does lowryder taste?


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 18, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> your mango is rockin my dude! and u got 2 of my favorite smokes too: super silver and jack im ridin wit u!!! how does lowryder taste?


lol, this is my first time with both SSH and JH.
I'm sure I'll enjoy them immensely. 

herz some sweet pics, imo, lol, of just those strains. and look at this Mango!! looks like a head of lettuce! hahaha
Enjoy
~~~---->>you can have shotgun bud!

pic#1-2: Mango, best, 31 days
pic#3-4: JH, best, 24 days
pics#5-8: SSH, smallest and biggest (maybe), 34 days old
pics#9-10: 'two Mangos in a pot', 31 days
pics#11-14: LR2, swapped HPS today, see both spectrums...6500k MH/2100k HPS. there are 2 26w UVB 'repti glo' bulbs down on them too, to increase potency/thc (experimental?).
we'll see...


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 18, 2009)

this is a pic of one of my last LR2's, about 8wks old, almost ready, lol...


----------



## growinman (Feb 18, 2009)

Great update, _*onenumcat*_! That LR is interesting, that's for sure....

Yeah, I dont know much about where your at.....have a son in the service over there close to you.....space IS a premium, I suppose. What about power?<---expensive?

When I first started the THC Bomb from seed about 4-5 months ago I had them under cfl's and your right, they stayed a lot lower---they just have such stretch.........but the buds are looking promising at 4 weeks....though not like the SS I grow. I 've heard some other good things about the TB as well----knock-your-dick-in-the-dirt stuff is what I hear. Sounds couchy, and smells real nice so far.
TB is right here in front; you can see the SS buds in the middle and how much further advanced they are(12/12 the same day), and there 10 more TB in the back:









The second pic is the TB as of yesterday.......getting buds, nice buds, but slow........... 


Look at this:









^^^My SS............ and the TB in the back.......... This table was put in there 2 days ahead of the aeroflo unit..........look at that bud in just over 4 weeks. SS and MoonFlower<---the littler buds; sweeeeeeeeet sh*t, Mang

I 'll still get a better close-up of the TB for you as soon as I get the chance.......

Right on!!!

r u from there?


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 19, 2009)

thank for the update and kool pics, growinman. I'm in Japan. electric is not too expensive here, but I use a lot of power, grow room and entertainment room, mainly. finding grow equipment is hard. I teach English as a Second Language here. I work for myself, from my home, lol. my grow room is actually a bedroom, but looks more like the size of a prison cell, lol. again, thanks for the pics, I had wanted to get some idea how my thcbomb and ss haze were gonna look. although, mine are only gonna veg for about 5 wks-I'll switch to 12/12 on Mar 1st, 1/16 in soil. how many weeks do you expect, flowering, for the SSH? cuz the only data I have is (+10wks), whatz that mean?? lol and since this is my first successful grow, so far, keepin fingers drossed, I have no previous exp to draw from...

P.S. I use a vaporizer. the first buds I ever 'smoked' with it was yesterday...almost puked...I was so high, never been that high...then fell on the sofa, woke up several hrs later, rofl.


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Feb 19, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> P.S. I use a vaporizer. the first buds I ever 'smoked' with it was yesterday...almost puked...I was so high, never been that high...then fell on the sofa, woke up several hrs later, rofl.


 
lol i guess your happy with the results then ?


----------



## NoobRyder (Feb 19, 2009)

whats up with your lowryder, its tiny. mine were literally 10x bigger when near finnished.

:S


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Feb 19, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> thank for the update and kool pics, growinman. I'm in Japan. electric is not too expensive here, but I use a lot of power, grow room and entertainment room, mainly. finding grow equipment is hard. I teach English as a Second Language here. I work for myself, from my home, lol. my grow room is actually a bedroom, but looks more like the size of a prison cell, lol. again, thanks for the pics, I had wanted to get some idea how my thcbomb and ss haze were gonna look. although, mine are only gonna veg for about 5 wks-I'll switch to 12/12 on Mar 1st, 1/16 in soil. how many weeks do you expect, flowering, for the SSH? cuz the only data I have is (+10wks), whatz that mean?? lol and since this is my first successful grow, so far, keepin fingers drossed, I have no previous exp to draw from...
> 
> P.S. I use a vaporizer. the first buds I ever 'smoked' with it was yesterday...almost puked...I was so high, never been that high...then fell on the sofa, woke up several hrs later, rofl.


one of my friends grew ssh for 11 weeks and it was killa! i gotta get me a vaporizer the volcano is a lil pricey though lol


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 19, 2009)

NoobRyder said:


> whats up with your lowryder, its tiny. mine were literally 10x bigger when near finnished.
> 
> :S


I don't know. maybe its because they're LST'd. they're about 10-12in long, 7in wide. still, there are about 35-30 left before they're done. they just got an increase of 22,000lm, so I hope they start growing faster.


warisnottheanswer said:


> one of my friends grew ssh for 11 weeks and it was killa! i gotta get me a vaporizer the volcano is a lil pricey though lol


kool, I'm looking forward to having this SSH!
this is a nice vaporizer...for the $.

http://www.gotvape.com/images/air_one3_vaporizer_01.jpg
http://www.gotvape.com/store/vapir_air_one3_vaporizer.php


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 19, 2009)

NoobRyder said:


> whats up with your lowryder, its tiny. mine were literally 10x bigger when near finnished.
> 
> :S


oh, hahaha, I mistake...that LR2 was a curious dwarf from my last grow...that was as big as it ever got! lol


----------



## dsn (Feb 19, 2009)

Your plants look perfect. Great job!
Thats a pluss for You that You`re experimenting. This makes everything more exciting.


----------



## superman27nc (Feb 20, 2009)

whats up onenumcat! looking at your last pics and things are looking great! Nice thick stalks and healthy leaves..great job man! Especially your LR2's...LR2 is a great smoke..miss mine....i look foward to see how your JH turns out..supposed to be some awesome bud! I am looking forward to get my next grow going..wish me luck~


----------



## bluntdocter (Feb 20, 2009)

ozone wil kill u thats why they put them in the ehaust duct leavig the house.


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 21, 2009)

dsn said:


> Your plants look perfect. Great job!
> Thats a pluss for You that You`re experimenting. This makes everything more exciting.


thanks a lot. I really appreciate the votes of confidence! well, I've got so many...and if they're all females...that's gonna be a lot of bud! if there are any males, which I'm doubting at the moment, I'll vaporize em, and have more room for the females... whoo whoo


superman27nc said:


> whats up onenumcat! looking at your last pics and things are looking great! Nice thick stalks and healthy leaves..great job man! Especially your LR2's...LR2 is a great smoke..miss mine....i look foward to see how your JH turns out..supposed to be some awesome bud! I am looking forward to get my next grow going..wish me luck~


thanks, thanks, superman. I'm looking forward to seeing the JH too! lol
good luck to you...let me know when you start a new journal...you should preplan the grow, visualize it, it'll be great...lol!


bluntdocter said:


> ozone wil kill u thats why they put them in the ehaust duct leavig the house.


yup, it's as dangerous as CO2...but, there are some ozone generators that are time burst...like only on for 15 sec per minute or adjustable to whatever you like. this is a good example, and my personal favorite, although, I've never used one, this is the one I like, lol







http://www.air-zone.com/models.html#xt120


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 21, 2009)

be sure to take a look, periodically, at these pages too, connected to this thread, pertaining to this grow:

Grow Calendar -mostly for harvest date/zones
http://www.youtube.com/onenumcat -for videos of the grow and the lights in action.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/155955-wind-powered-rotating-dual-hid.html -a thread just for Aerolights.

and see all the pics in my albums...see sig.


----------



## dsn (Feb 21, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> thanks a lot. I really appreciate the votes of confidence! well, I've got so many...and if they're all females...that's gonna be a lot of bud! if there are any males, which I'm doubting at the moment, I'll vaporize em, and have more room for the females... whoo whoo


And You get high from male plants?
If so, vaporizer is a great thing.


----------



## superman27nc (Feb 21, 2009)

whats up cat? yeah I have allready planned for sure..matter of fact if you all have time check out my new poll..I am getting people to vote on what strains I will be growing next...all the strains listed are what I currently have...all input appreciated..Please Help Me Decide My Next Grow! ...I worked on my grow box the other day and added some more lights and made it taller..I am really looking forward to it..


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 21, 2009)

dsn said:


> And You get high from male plants?
> If so, vaporizer is a great thing.


of course! males contain thc, not in very high quantities, but enough to get high...especially with a vaporizer.

but I don't expect to have any males...we'll know for sure in 2-3 weeks...


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 21, 2009)

superman27nc said:


> whats up cat? yeah I have allready planned for sure..matter of fact if you all have time check out my new poll..I am getting people to vote on what strains I will be growing next...all the strains listed are what I currently have...all input appreciated..Please Help Me Decide My Next Grow! ...I worked on my grow box the other day and added some more lights and made it taller..I am really looking forward to it..


yer link didn't work...I think you need this one,_* https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/152628-please-help-me-decide-my.html*_. maybe. I'll go check it out.


----------



## dsn (Feb 21, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> of course! males contain thc, not in very high quantities, but enough to get high...especially with a vaporizer.
> 
> but I don't expect to have any males...we'll know for sure in 2-3 weeks...


Thats why I didn`t throw male plants away - later will boil them in milk with all the leaves and stems from female plants after harvest. Now I know another method how male plants can be used thanks to You. 
That proves that everything is usable.


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 22, 2009)

Watch this one...

<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/LMpIs0i4w20&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/LMpIs0i4w20&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 22, 2009)

how come I can't embed a video??


----------



## dsn (Feb 22, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> how come I can't embed a video??


I think You have to put that text between... Ah, my english is so bad, I can`t explain. 
With pics You put the link between these -




. Something similar has to be with videos.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Feb 22, 2009)

`good grow!


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 22, 2009)

[email protected] T33 said:


> `good grow!


thanks man. stay tuned for bud porn...


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 22, 2009)

well, they should be ready at 60-70 days, so, I'm more than half way there...for the LR2's, 1/12.

buds are small, hard as marbles...about the same size as marbles too, actually. they smell sweet, very resiny. I wish I hadn't fvcked up so many of them the last grow!

well, not letting me upload any photos...so, I'll do it later...crap...hours later, and still no upload...wtf?

anyway...I'll recap the 3 light stages, 4 any1 who missed it;

*Stage 1*: 1 MH, 32000lm/1 MH, 26500lm-400w each, 6500k (finished, @5wks)(58500lm total)
*Stage 2*: 1 MH, 32000lm, 400w, 6500k/1 HPS, 47500lm, 360w, 2100k (in progress, 1/5wks)(79500lm total)
_*Stage 3*_: 1 HPS, 47500lm, 360w, 2100k/1 HPS, 23000lm, 400w, 2500k (Apr 1st, until harvest)(70500lm total)

the spectrums in each stage will look like this:Stage 1 --------------------- Stage 2 --------------------- Stage 3


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 23, 2009)

wtf! I've uploaded lots of images...now I can't up anything at all. it just sits there saying 'sending request to...'! damn it! anyone else??


----------



## dsn (Feb 23, 2009)

Didn`t understand about those stages - Your gonna change lights during grow or on each plant different?

Yeah, and pic upload is pretty bad - almost always I can`t upload 4 pics at same time.


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 23, 2009)

dsn said:


> Didn`t understand about those stages - Your gonna change lights during grow or on each plant different?
> 
> Yeah, and pic upload is pretty bad - almost always I can`t upload 4 pics at same time.


my light mover uses two light bulbs, now, it can be changed to use as many as I like. I started with two MH, stage one. now, I'm using a powerful MH and a powerful HPS, stage two. next, about April 1, I'll change to two HPS bulbs. I'm imitating the sun. blue, then blue/red, then red/red...light.

for the whole grow...I can't change bulbs for 25 different plants!! ROFL I only have four bulbs, ha.


----------



## dsn (Feb 23, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> my light mover uses two light bulbs, now, it can be changed to use as many as I like. I started with two MH, stage one. now, I'm using a powerful MH and a powerful HPS, stage two. next, about April 1, I'll change to two HPS bulbs. I'm imitating the sun. blue, then blue/red, then red/red...light.
> 
> for the whole grow...I can't change bulbs for 25 different plants!! ROFL I only have four bulbs, ha.


Ok, I got the point now. Sounds good to me. 
Yeah, they are in different stages. So what You gonna do about that?


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 23, 2009)

dsn said:


> ...So what You gonna do about that?


what do you mean? about what?


----------



## dsn (Feb 23, 2009)

for the whole grow...I can't change bulbs for 25 different plants!! ROFL I only have four bulbs, ha.


You can`t change lights like You want for all the plants - so what You gonna do?


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 23, 2009)

dsn said:


> for the whole grow...I can't change bulbs for 25 different plants!! ROFL I only have four bulbs, ha.
> 
> 
> You can`t change lights like You want for all the plants - so what You gonna do?


I can/did/am/will. it's already done/planned, and in progress. I started the veg with two MH in my Aerolights, they're really 'blue', did that for 5wks. about a week ago, I swapped one MH and put in one HPS, so the plants are getting 'dual spectrum' light, very high blue and very high red. I'll do that for 5 wks, then remove the MH and put in another HPS, then I'll have two HPS, only a very high red spectrum, for budding. all mj plants have the same light requirements, more blue light during veg and more red during bud. that would be two stages...I added a third stage in the middle, mixing both spectrums(see the charts in previous posts), to better imitate the sun. uh...understand??

I only ever have two bulbs running and always two, never one or three or four. but, I am using two UVB bulbs, just for the LR2. and, I'm planning to mount those UVB's, I have four, onto the Aerolights, during the last half of the flower stage, or, for me, lighting stage 3.


----------



## dsn (Feb 24, 2009)

Sorry, man, I guess I misunderstand something previously.
This site is like my english teacher. So I very often misunderstand something. Really sorry. I wanted to know more about Your experiment, but in the end just waisted Your time. 
Still - the idea to imitate sun like this is great!


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 24, 2009)

dsn said:


> Sorry, man, I guess I misunderstand something previously.
> This site is like my english teacher. So I very often misunderstand something. Really sorry. I wanted to know more about Your experiment, but in the end just waisted Your time.
> Still - the idea to imitate sun like this is great!


lol, don't worry about it, seems your English is quite good. actually, my job, is an English as a Second Language teacher, ESL. so, I deal with misunderstandings everyday. my time wasn't wasted if you better understand my lighting technique, imo.


----------



## dsn (Feb 24, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> lol, don't worry about it, seems your English is quite good. actually, my job, is an English as a Second Language teacher, ESL. so, I deal with misunderstandings everyday. my time wasn't wasted if you better understand my lighting technique, imo.


I just love this place! People who are smoking and growing are tolerant and understanding. It teaches to share whit what we have. In this case - knowledge. Thanks, man! 
IMO - in my opinion?


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 24, 2009)

dsn said:


> I just love this place! People who are smoking and growing are tolerant and understanding. It teaches to share whit what we have. In this case - knowledge. Thanks, man!
> IMO - in my opinion?


yeah, 'imo', in my opinion.

finally got pics back online...here are the LR2.

they're in my album, but I'll upload direct you you all can see the buds with zoom.

these girls are @6wks, sowed 1/12.




....LOL


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 24, 2009)

I've been wanting to share this with you for several days...but couldn't upload photos...
anyway, here goes...
Some of you may have noticed several foreign objects in my pots. No?? are you blind? hahaha
in several pots, ones that I thought had inadequate soil/drainage, I bored down, carefully, and inserted a plastic drinking straw which had many 'cuts' along it. then refilled the hole with sand. so, that's one thing. you can read and see pics in my previous posts.
the other thing is a 'flag'. although I do have pot labels, telling the strain, number of this plant, and date in soil. I can't always see that label, the pot is turned, or branches blocking my view. these 'flags' are color coded, so I can identify each strain, and each individual, immediately. green for mango, red for JH, yellow for thc bomb, yellow/green for medibud....and so on. of course, now, even if I mix the pot arrangement, I can identify each plant by sight...but I really needed the flags in the beginning...and they're all faded now anyway, lol.
the third thing, and the actual subject of this post, is a wooden stick. it's one half of disposible chopsticks. like the ones you'd get from the chinese restaurant.
so, anyway, I have shoved one 'stick', down to the bottom of the pot, or as far as it would go. this was done outside the expected root zone, but not right against the pot wall.
so now, when I want to know how moist a pot is, I just pull up the wooden stick, take a look. if soil is sticking to it...it's wet! if no soil is sticking to it and it's darker than it's original color(a yellow/tan, darker would be brownish)...it's still moist, water later. but if the stick is almost its original color, no soil is sticking to it and it looks hella dry...water that bitch!

don't be concerned about the roots. I replace the stick into the original hole, or very close to it, if it filled in when the stick was removed. plants are not intelligent, but they're wise. it will learn, almost immediately, that the spot where the stick is, is not a good place to grow into, so little or no root damage is done by shoving the stick back in. and I'd still have to shove the moisture meter in to the same depth to get a reading. now, I don't have to carry it around to 25 pots!

I think I got the pics done right...and showed the water meter data to back up the 'chopstick' data, LOL.

Pic 1-2: DRY, needs water
Pic 3-4: Moist, not yet...
Pic 5: WET, don't even think of watering...or I'll have to bitch slap ya, LOL
Pic 6: good example of my 'foreign' objects; drain, flag, label, moisture meter(chopstick half)


----------



## superman27nc (Feb 24, 2009)

looking great Cat...bet those LR2's are smelling nice right about now..English teacher huh?..thats cool..your in Japan right? or i could be mistaken...met lots of people on here..


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 24, 2009)

superman27nc said:


> looking great Cat...bet those LR2's are smelling nice right about now..English teacher huh?..thats cool..your in Japan right? or i could be mistaken...met lots of people on here..


thanks, yup, they're smellin pretty good. I teach in Japan, good money, low hours...lots of time for growin n tokin, lol.
so, is it gonna be trainwreck and cough? and lemon.


so, I started swapping the bulbs for stage 2. what I mean is, there's a MH on one side of Aerolights and a HPS on the other. of course the spectrum mixes wherever it overlaps, but some plants always get more 'red' from the HPS than 'blue from the MH and visa versa. so every week I'll switch em to the opposite side...only for stage 2. stage 3 will be two HPS so no need to switch em.
I'll be going into flowering in four more day. I've stopped using the humidifyer and I'm using the heater only an hour a 'night' and an hour a 'day'. I'm just trying to keep the temp at 20, nights, and 28 in the day. humidity is down from 60% to about 50%. I'd like to see it down to about 40% by harvest...long time from now, lol.


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 24, 2009)

just gonna upload some photos...


----------



## superman27nc (Feb 24, 2009)

wow you've got some nice grow space there...but yeah as of now it looks like Lemon Skunk, Strawberry Cough, and Trainwreck...also gonna throw in a couple southern skunk seeds from a friend...she is going to be growing some of my Aurora Berry seeds..figured it would be cool to see each other's grow..


----------



## growinman (Feb 24, 2009)

Looking very good atm, *onenumcat *!! That space you are in is a bit bigger than what I was picturing. Keep up the fun!!!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Feb 25, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> just gonna upload some photos...


they gettin there my dude!! i know it smellin gooood! im burnin some jack right now


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Feb 25, 2009)

The SS Haze is gonna want to be 1 tall beeeooch!


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 25, 2009)

superman27nc said:


> wow you've got some nice grow space there...but yeah as of now it looks like Lemon Skunk, Strawberry Cough, and Trainwreck...also gonna throw in a couple southern skunk seeds from a friend...she is going to be growing some of my Aurora Berry seeds..figured it would be cool to see each other's grow..


lol, I see...you grow my bush and I'll grow yours...sounds familiar, hahaha. see below...


growinman said:


> Looking very good atm, *onenumcat *!! That space you are in is a bit bigger than what I was picturing. Keep up the fun!!!


ha, believe it or not...I live, alone, in a 3/4 bedroom townhouse. I say '3/4' because one of the rooms could be used for anything.
some of my neighbors use it for a bedroom. I use it for an entertainment/personal space room.









(same room, opposite angle.)
that closet is huge, bi-level, and houses my TV, DVD, and receiver. the grow room dimensions are 2m/6ft x 3m/10ft x 2.5m/8ft.
it's a small bedroom or a large personal grow room. I'll move the plants to the floor, removing at least 4 large items from that room...soon.
and the closet in there is huge also. good for a mother/clones, if I ever do that. because my home is also my office, clients come here often.
they never enter the grow room or this room...unless they're more than clients...


warisnottheanswer said:


> they gettin there my dude!! i know it smellin gooood! im burnin some jack right now


yeah, startin to smell some, nice though, not overpowering. the LR2 is getting really close, 2 1/2-3 more weeks...but I've been molesting them...just a little. I've taken a few tiny buds...just to test it...ya know, lol. actually, the real purpose of the LR2 was to keep me from molesting the _other_ little girls...but I'm molesting _them_! haha


WrldWidRadio911 said:


> The SS Haze is gonna want to be 1 tall beeeooch!


 welcome, thanks for dropping by.
yeah, I know...so, I planned for just that occassion. all SSH are being LST'd. I included some pics, close-ups of the main stem, so you can see. custom pics, just for you, lol! the main stem is being lead around the pot. when it reaches the 360 point, I'll let it start growing up. any side branches which begin growing too high, and some are starting to climb upwards now, will be 'topped', but that won't be for awhile, I think.


----------



## robotninja (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice work on taming that SSH, I'v been supercropping mine and just topped all of em last night. Gonna veg for a couple weeks more so they can recover from the stress.

I'm gonna try and train em through a screen once I flower. I'd hate to have 6 foot tall plants with only the uppermost buds filling out and the rest are popcorn's.


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 26, 2009)

robotninja said:


> Nice work on taming that SSH, I'v been supercropping mine and just topped all of em last night. Gonna veg for a couple weeks more so they can recover from the stress.
> 
> I'm gonna try and train em through a screen once I flower. I'd hate to have 6 foot tall plants with only the uppermost buds filling out and the rest are popcorn's.


yeah, well, I used a whip and a chair...ROAR, lol~!

actually, I knew from the start I'd have to LST these girls...I began very early, so they grew pretty slow...anyway, my goal was to avoid males...after March 1st, when I switch to 12/12, I'll start aiming for growth rate...I expect all plants to get about 1 meter. i have topped a few, just for fun, mostly. I'm even employing the supercropping method where it's needed, but it isn't my main strategy. I transplanted the remaining two THC Bombs, and two more of the JH. they really needed it, the roots had completely filled the pot. I hope they don't need it again...cuz I aint' gonna do it again!!

two and a half more weeks for LR2!! got some pretty big main colas now...I expect some major growth in the next few weeks...


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Feb 26, 2009)

thats whats up my dude almost there!


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 26, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> thats whats up my dude almost there!


rofl, yeah, almost there...for 1 strain out of 6!
It's gonna be 6-10 weeks for the rest. but, while I'm smoking the LR2, I won't be touching the little buds on the other plants. that was always a part of the reason for my past failures. I just know I'm gonna succeed this time. the third time _really_ is the charm!
also, I now believe, root lock was always part of the problem too. still have several more that need transplanting.


----------



## growinman (Feb 26, 2009)

Love the LSTing!!! Great job and looking very cool!! Hey, which ones are your THC Bombs??
Well, it really does look like you are having fun!! Right On!!


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 26, 2009)

growinman said:


> Love the LSTing!!! Great job and looking very cool!! Hey, which ones are your THC Bombs??
> Well, it really does look like you are having fun!! Right On!!


hey, that is really appreciated. it's my first time trying the LST method. it didn't look complicated and I had a good link to a great thread.
the link for the awesome LST page is here, for whomever wants it:
LST Low stress training of cannabis seeds plants 
here are some pics of the THC Bomb, just for you growinman! I just transplanted them yesterday and the bottom leaves got a little yellow, so I haven't got any pics newer than 2 days, sry.
the thcb are inline with the white UVB clip light, two of them are. the third is in front of the spray bottle, it's been LST'd just for shits n giggles. it's in a 13L planter with a medibud, they look almost identical, but smell completely different.
the thcb in the smaller pots got a little root bound, cuz I was being lazy. they are enjoying their new home, together, in a 20L planter.


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm gonna upload some new pics, fresh ones, lol, just taken today.

I'm gonna do it by strain, starting with THC Bomb. still got 3 of those.

they got a little root bound, cuz I was being lazy, and a few others also.
they seem to be doing well, now. I don't really know, but the tallest is
about 30cm tall, it is unaltered. the shortest one has been LST'd. and
the middle one was topped. they all have quite short internode spacings,
the tallest plant having the shortest, and so on...
also, all plants, except LR2, just got their last 'veg' nutes, next watering cycle
I'll flush because all pots/planters have solid nutes, much heavier in phosphorous,
at the bottom of the pots. I want to wash out any nitrogen, only liquid up to
now, that has built up, and any other salts, then start fresh.

if you're growin THC Bomb, post a pic...


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 27, 2009)

just the mangos


show me your Mango/Papaya


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 27, 2009)

ok...I just smoked some salvia, and I feel really weird...so, let me try upping some pics of these girl...lol

plz post pics of Medibud, if you grow em...


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 27, 2009)

for those who don't know, Salvia Divinorum is nothing like weed. the effects are quite different and last a much shorter time. it made me feel like my extremities were on rubber stalks, especially, my head and hands. the effects are dwindling now...I use a mix of salvia, tobacco and some cannabis leaf...

SSH is doing the best, over all, of all the strains, atm. all LST'd, and not stretching too much!

Post some pics of *your* SSH!


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 27, 2009)

hey onenumcat very nice grow and nice choice of strains. awsome little jungle you got going in there. hope it all ends well for you... good luck. 

yea i know all about salvia... that was funny when you said i just smoked salvia and i feel really weird.


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 27, 2009)

sry, since I got the most JH, there are lots of JH pics, of course, lol...(just love that smiley)
that last one was the one whos main stem was snapped at about 10 days old. I think it has finally re-rooted itself and seems to be just shooting up in the last several days, still 10 JH!


Show me ur Jack!


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 27, 2009)

as they're so close to harvesting...the best for last...

these two lil ladies look very similar, but that could not be further from the truth...for some reason, as both have had the exact same treatment; one has really tiny, really tight buds(like rocks!), except for a huge(for a LR2) main cola, which is also tight as a nunz azz!
the other has a little looser buds, much larger(for LR2), and a little lfewer bud sites, except for the main cola, which I've been raping for the last week, haha, cuz I'm an impatient, greedy, SOB, I know it and that is what the LR2 was intended for!

 "Know thy self!" LOL

oh no, second wave of the salvia hitting me now...in combination with really strong coffee!(I can barely type correctly, and I'm getting tunnel vision...it's totally different now!)(and the other day, I held some salvia in my mouth, enhanced leaf, like a chaw of tobacco, for about 20-30 minutes...it made me really angry for several hours...I won't use it that way again!)

anyway, show me your LR2. I showed you mine...it's only fair, lol.


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 27, 2009)

very nice......................


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 27, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> very nice......................





floridasucks said:


> hey onenumcat very nice grow and nice choice of strains. awsome little jungle you got going in there. hope it all ends well for you... good luck.
> 
> yea i know all about salvia... that was funny when you said i just smoked salvia and i feel really weird.


Thanks florida, and welcome to the show, haha.

spent some time in Jacksonville, while in the military, and Daytona beach(during spring break, all I can say is "muhahahaha ha"), which is awesome for strange poontang. DB doesn't suck and I'm sure there must be some other nice places in FL...

enjoy the 'jungle', lol...second wave of salvia was even better, hehe, a real !!!

Just for you! 'The Jungle' Hahaha


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 27, 2009)

yea N.florida is great its just i live in miami and trust me ive been here my whole life, you dont want to live here. glad you enjoy your salvia i cant stand the stuff. nice jungle pics... thanx.


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 27, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> yea N.florida is great its just i live in miami and trust me ive been here my whole life, you dont want to live here. glad you enjoy your salvia i cant stand the stuff. nice jungle pics... thanx.


Miami sux? really? I watch 'Dexter', seems like a nice place...unless Dexter gets a hold of ya, LOL.
actually, the other day was my first time using the salvia...kinda h8ed it...sucking the leaf, but kinda enjoyed smoking it. I tried vaporizing it...but my vaporizer doesn't get hot enough for salvia. I'll stick to smoking, but in lesser quantities than this time. lookin forward to seeing more posts from you in my journal.


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 27, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> Miami sux? really? I watch 'Dexter', seems like a nice place...unless Dexter gets a hold of ya, LOL.
> actually, the other day was my first time using the salvia...kinda h8ed it...sucking the leaf, but kinda enjoyed smoking it. I tried vaporizing it...but my vaporizer doesn't get hot enough for salvia. I'll stick to smoking, but in lesser quantities than this time. lookin forward to seeing more posts from you in my journal.


well miami is not that bad but im just tired of living here my whole life. of course im watchin till the end, if it ever ends..


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 28, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> well miami is not that bad but im just tired of living here my whole life. of course im watchin till the end, if it ever ends..


yeah, and I was pissed during the writers strike...no Dex for a whole year!! aholes!(writers)

cleared out a bunch of shiite from the grow room today. gained a foot of width. removed the tables, lowered the lights...and
moved the mounts to the widest position available, the hoods nearly touch the walls! WHEW!! I'm tired!
nEW gROWING aREA dIMENTIONS; SAME AS BEFORE, LOL. but, I'm using it more efficiently, rofl.
also, re-potted several plants, which I was sure were suffering from bound roots...sure enough, they were! still got 4 to transplant,
but need two more big planters. eventually, all, but one...that little JH that had a broken main stem, will be in large planters,
on the 'buddy' system, LOL! (two to a planter='buddy system')

I wish I had not been so lazy...several of them surely took some stress...keeping my fingers, toes and nutz crossed...NO FRICKIN MALES!!!!
well, maybe one would be alright, I'd like to collect some pollen...don't wanna keep shellin out $ to the seed co!


----------



## superman27nc (Feb 28, 2009)

btw...very nice setup Cat! your the man!


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 28, 2009)

superman27nc said:


> btw...very nice setup Cat! your the man!


thanks man! but, I'm a total amature, LOL.
this one is my only success, so far so good, outta 3 tries...gonna go blaze...


----------



## dsn (Feb 28, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> thanks man! but, I'm a total amature, LOL.
> this one is my only success, so far so good, outta 3 tries...gonna go blaze...


In my country number 3 is a luck number. And it looks like this time Your really doing all right. 
I like Your grow very much - especially experimenting with lights and lot of practical things.


----------



## growinman (Feb 28, 2009)

.........right on!! Lookinig great in there, as always!! and more organized<--( I started to keep things cleaner and more presentable myself when I started taking pics....before that it was just me seeing...lol)

I got the pics of the THC Bomb, a few bud shots, and was going to get them up last night........well, maybe tonight now......but rebuilding my veg room right now. I 'll tell you, the tchb is awesome smelling/ tasting........already(had a sample last night..haha)

Got pics in my gallery--will get them in a post later..

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 1, 2009)

dsn said:


> In my country number 3 is a luck number. And it looks like this time Your really doing all right.
> I like Your grow very much - especially experimenting with lights and lot of practical things.


thanx friend...always nice to hear from our brothers in eastern europe, lol.


growinman said:


> .........right on!! Lookinig great in there, as always!! and more organized<--( I started to keep things cleaner and more presentable myself when I started taking pics....before that it was just me seeing...lol)
> 
> I got the pics of the THC Bomb, a few bud shots, and was going to get them up last night........well, maybe tonight now......but rebuilding my veg room right now. I 'll tell you, the tchb is awesome smelling/ tasting........already(had a sample last night..haha)
> 
> ...


kool man. yeah, I just needed the space cuz some of those planters are pretty big. I'm sure that was a big part of my previous failures, root bound. yeah, I been 'sampling' my LR2 also, lol. keep up yer good work...and keep givin those pats on the back, haha. I appreciate it.

I am having some troubles...the root bound problem is solved, but also, a few plants have some 'rust' spots. I think that is just a side effect of the root problem, salts build up. I'm gonna flush em with pure water. and one or two have a little necrosis on the leaf edges. also, I think, a side effect of being root bound. and I've seen a few areas that look like somethings been 'nibbling', I've yet to spot the culprit. I'll keep an eye on that...don't want an infestation!


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 1, 2009)

ok, this is mostly just 'note to self' stuff, but...anyway...

so, when I removed the crap and tables from the grow room, I did gain some additional growing area, but, of course, the room dimensions didn't change. so, I've spread the planters out much more. the spacing between them is much greater. I had to spread out a tarp too, cuz my floor is 'tatami', straw mats.

Aerolights was lowered about 10cm. (I gained about 25cm in grow area height by removing the tables) and the lights on the device were lowered an additional 10cm. (all approx. measurements) also, the lights were extended out to their widest positions, adding about 20cm to the radius, 10 cm on either end, which is a huge increase...it's about +20% in diameter. this was my second, and final adjustment to the mount position. the hoods are about 20cm from hitting the walls and I can not really pass by them. I have to time it, like a revolving door, LOL

so, I'm expecting some amount of stretching, especially from all LST'd plants. this is fine as my goal, during this stage is growth!! I can no longer influence gender, so, they're on their own. I want full, tall plants! but no more than a meter or a little more, lol. at least one planter will be removed with in a few weeks, the one with LR2. and, although I'm hoping for females, I do expect a couple to pop up, lol. then there will be even larger gaps between planters. I'm a little concerned about the plants that weren't LST'd or topped earlier on. I guess I'll have to harvest those first and/or begin supercropping them...soon, before the stems get too stiff.
in the next stage, the goal will be, of course, large, dense, high thc buds.


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 2, 2009)

gonna upload some pics...check back in awhile...

ok, some pics I took over the last 2 days...


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## dsn (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks superhealthy!


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 2, 2009)

well, I don't know if you're gonna be able to see what I can see, with my eyes. and I just couldn't get any kind of an angle for a good shot on some of them, so no photo of those yet. I got a nice little camera, it can get pretty close, but not really close enough, lol.
anyway, these are the new girls. I think there are six of them(only pics of 4), plus the 2 LR2's, makes 11/25 female plants(that includes the feminized Medibud), so far...so good, haha 

(oh, just so no one misunderstands and knows where I'm coming from...I'm not asking for verification. but, everyone is entitled to their opinion.)


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 2, 2009)

dsn said:


> Looks superhealthy!


thanks friend! but, the truth is...there are a few tiny little problems, lol.
first was the root problem. (I think I took care of it, but there are still a few yellow leaves left on the bottom...only a few though)
and, I think I'm going a little heavy on the phosphorous cuz I have some 'rust' spots.

but, yeah, they're not doing too bad...considering I'm doing a lot of experimental stuff, like the Ethylene treatments, the carbon monoxide treatment, and my own special blend of nutrients, LOL.
also, topping and LST, a first for me.

all this from a guy who has had only failures in the past. haha, actually, if I failed this time...I was gonna quit!


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 2, 2009)

well, I don't know about these UVB's. I'm not saying they don't work, or do. I just don't know. with only failed grows in the past, and never used this type of light anyway, I have no experience to draw from.
any1 *know* anything?? that means personal experience. I've read lots of stuff about it and watched videos(that's why I'm trying it), but I've never had fresh, non-UVB grown, buds to compare it too. well, that's not exactly what I mean. I've smoked fresh, outdoor, grown buds...not my own, lol...well, anyway, I don't know what I mean...maybe you do, lol. also, I've never really smoked good LR2, just the pathetic few grams of whatever I got from my last grow attempt.


----------



## cruza21 (Mar 3, 2009)

hey dude they r looking nice got some update pics on mine one go and have a look tell me what u think


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 3, 2009)

cruza21 said:


> hey dude they r looking nice got some update pics on mine one go and have a look tell me what u think


thanks for droppin by, cruza. I did it, she's looking fine...just be patient, don't do anything special, water n wait, lol!


----------



## cruza21 (Mar 3, 2009)

lol im going to but have to ask this i have some brown spot on my leaves and at the tip of leaves what is this is it too much food do i flash it?


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 3, 2009)

cruza21 said:


> lol im going to but have to ask this i have some brown spot on my leaves and at the tip of leaves what is this is it too much food do i flash it?


well, as close as you are to finishing, I'd just cut the nutes, use only water, and flush the crap outta her about a week before you want to cut her.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 3, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> well, I don't know if you're gonna be able to see what I can see, with my eyes. and I just couldn't get any kind of an angle for a good shot on some of them, so no photo of those yet. I got a nice little camera, it can get pretty close, but not really close enough, lol.
> anyway, these are the new girls. I think there are six of them(only pics of 4), plus the 2 LR2's, makes 11/25 female plants(that includes the feminized Medibud), so far...so good, haha
> 
> (oh, just so no one misunderstands and knows where I'm coming from...I'm not asking for verification. but, everyone is entitled to their opinion.)


they look grrrrrrrrrreat!


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 3, 2009)

the jungle looks good. and the LR2 looks tasty...


----------



## superman27nc (Mar 3, 2009)

man those babies do look good!!..looking yummy..I love to barely rub the leaves and smell your fingers..such a wonderful smell..even better to smell fat buds growing..I can't wait to get my next grow going..


----------



## cruza21 (Mar 3, 2009)

sweet dude ill give it a try your ones r looking nice wish we had that shit over here lol


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'm really feeling good about this grow...not cuz they're doing so well, but because they ain't dying! LOL
actually, there have been two problems I know of...several of them were root bound, I transplanted to take care of that. but then, some of them got nute burn. I think I'm taking care of that...giving only pure water at this time. the LR2 will only get pure water until harvest. I'll give the other ones nutes again after a few weeks...they all have solid nutes near the bottom of their planters.

LR#2 smoke report for today.

so, I clipped two, small, but not too small, buds from the lower portion of two different colas, one from either LR2. together, wet, they may have weighed a gram. then, I stuffed em into my vaporizer, which dried them quickly with minimal heat. not microwaved or baked. after drying, they had no smell, but hadn't lost too much weight. (if quick dried in microwave or oven, they shrivel up to nearly nothing) they were still slightly damp in their centers. I put them into a grinder, ground em up, stuffed half of that back into the vape. I 'toked' it up...and got so high...a bouncy up high. 
most vaporizers always give that type of high...they only vaporize THC...(that isn't exactly correct, first they vape thc, then if you keep at it, you'll get the cbn/cbd's) even if you vape leaf, you get the same type of high as bud...but you gotta vape much more. this is the type of high I like. they tasted sooo good! I get this same high whether I vape indica or sativa...but have to vape much less sativa to get it, as it's usually much higher in THC than an indica.

anyway, I expect those buds to be much better when harvest time arrives. I plan to harvest little by little, taking the 'upper' buds first...and letting the lower buds ripen more. I'll do the other strains a little differently, but that is a long way off...or seems so.

I still got half left...gonna go  LOL!


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 4, 2009)

two subjects;



photoperiod: when I begun flowering, I had planned to go with 12/12, but after thinking and collecting some data, I decided to start at 13/11. since I don't, yet, know how many female I'll get, and it's my primary goal, and this grow has not been entirely stress free, they will be 'eased' into flowering, instead of 'thrust'. today I cut out another 30 min from the 'day' cycle. in another week, or when all plants have shown sex, whichever comes first, I'll cut another 30 min...and be at 12/12. also, some time in mid-late april, I'll cut another 30 min, to 11.5/12.5, then cut more, eventually ending up at 11/13. because, once I have only females in the grow room, my goal will switch from 'female' to 'quality', not quantity. I should get that from so many plants anyway, right?
aroma: aroma, this is kinda tough to define. ppl usually have a little different perceptions of this word. to me, it's more than a scent, smell, odor(odour). it implies, to a degree, a flavor added to that scent. this type of 'odorant', like pheromones, is sensed by the organ in the roof of your mouth, in humans and many mammals. this results in a taste/smell, 'aroma'. anyway, a vaporizer is great for aroma. much more so than a joint, pipe, bong, or whatever else. those all produce hydrocarbons and heat which burn your mouth, nose, throat and lungs, which reduces your ability to scent, taste...anyway, I'm way off track cuz I'm high...*(subject)I like to add herbs/spices to my weed when I vape. (this is pleasant when smoking also, in moderation) I collect herbs from around the neighborhood, cuz I'm too lazy to grow em myself, lol. if I vape, I'll toss some herbs or spices into the grinder with mj, then vape away...yummy, unique, flavor and aroma. vaporizing gives off no smell and the smell from the mj reduces with each draw, until there is no smell left, if you keep at it. the herbs n spices add new scent to the mj. they don't cover the mj odor, they add to it. for smoking just toss some bud into a small container with whole herbs/spices and let it sit, sealed up, for a day or two. then remove the bud and do whatever it is you do. the odorants and flavor from the herb are 'lent' to the mj making a new 'strain' or 'cross' for you to sample, but only as far as your senses are concerned, lol. you can smoke the herbs along with the bud, they won't hurt you, but it will be far less subtle. don't but a 1 gram bud into your spice container with 200g of spices!* *unless you LOVE that aroma...*

I can find most of these by walking around my 'hood, lol. these, imo, are much better than store bought, cuz they're fresh and I can grind them to the courseness I prefer, kinda chunky, haha. store bought herbs are for cooking, so really fine...or too fine for vaporizing. you don't want herb powder passing through your screen into your lungs. some good recommendations for trying this, depending upon your tastes, are:



*mint*-for 'menthol' mj, lol. flowers of mint are even better than leaf or stem. (I dont' recommend eucalyptus in any form, but I've never tried it)
*rosemary*-a very unique aroma, one of my favorites.
*lemon grass*-makes any strain a lemon cross, tangy...
*oregano*-tastes like hash to me, kinda spicy, zesty...it's got a real kick. oregano bud is best...looks very similar to mj, ha. you can buy this herb also, but it's usually ground too finely or it's leaf only, and doesn't have the same quality aroma...
these are some you may try...I have to buy these:


*chili pepper*-for the brave. don't use powdered form. it'll burn your lungs if it passes through the screens. use only dried peppers, never fresh, they just retain too much water, in moderation! sliced, then dried or dried, then crushed, are the best methods I've tried. you can purchase peppers in these forms or do it yourself...
*lavender*-actually, I pick this fresh, but it may not be common or available to most ppl. tastes like honey, sweet, and smell great...a nice bouquet.
*tobacco*-this one tastes much better than smoking it, and I'm a smoker! with a vaporizer, you only get a little nicotine, no tars or carbon monoxide or any shit associated with 'smoking'. if your from europe, then this would only be new to you if you vaped it and never had before. for everyone else, you'll get a kool nicotine rush, but it may be a little harsh on your throat/lungs cuz hittin mj or vaporizing is done differently than dragging a cigarette.

_in theory, you could use any herb/spice you like to eat or smell. so far, I've only tried the ones listed.
if you try, let me know what you think. and certainly let me know if you discover any new aromas to try._

ALSO, I STRONGLY RECOMMEND USING A 'SCREEN' ON YOUR HERBS/SPICES, LETTING ALL THE TINY PARTICLES AND DUST FALL AWAY BEFORE VAPORIZING OR SMOKING THEM. SOME HERB OR SPICE 'DUST' COULD IRRITATE YOUR THROAT OR LUNGS. HERBS/SPICES SHOULD BE COURSE GROUND, CUT OR CHOPPED, NOT FINE. I USE A 'TEA' SCREEN.

This is not 'Aromatherapy'. this is smokin/vapin weed! the technique only transfers some of the odorant qualities of the herb/spice to yer bud. it doesn't replace the aroma of your bud, it intermingles with it, adds to it...try it out, it you got the weed to spare(and you should, if you're growin).

-sry, I'm so high...if you was here, I'd talk yer ear off...but there ain't nobody here to talk to, atm, LOL!-


----------



## dsn (Mar 4, 2009)

Pictures in row makes it very uncomortable to read. 
My advice - put them in colums. 

Yeah, and have You ever vaporized fly agaric (Amanita muscaria)? I have smoked them - makes a bit go everything weird. 
When I was on lsd, took a walk in the forest an gathered so many Amanitas, that I still have them. It was in october. 
And it sounds like vaporizer is really great thing to buy. As I understand, You are experimenting all the time with all kind of herbs.


----------



## superman27nc (Mar 4, 2009)

hey Cat where did you get your vaporizer?...i was looking online but there are so many out there..what is a good brand that is reasonable on the wallet..one thing I hate about just plain smoking is how your lungs feel awful after inhaling all that smoke..does a vaporizer leave any feeling like that...or is a lot safer way to consume the MJ..i tried baking some this year and got an ok high..but afterwards i liked the fact that it wasn't killing my lungs...lol..i have been wanting to get a vape for a long time..so is it worth it? and does it bring out the flavour more? thanks!


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 4, 2009)

dsn said:


> Pictures in row makes it very uncomortable to read.
> My advice - put them in colums.
> 
> Yeah, and have You ever vaporized fly agaric (Amanita muscaria)? I have smoked them - makes a bit go everything weird.
> ...


please explain more about the pics (?)
hey dsn, did you boil yer male in milk?
well, I don't really experiment with all types of herbs...but I mostly, only have leaf and crap to smoke(vaporize). it only tastes like sugar, there is no weed taste...or smell. it's boring. I love to cook, so I was thinking, if some of those 'flavors', from food, could be added to my vaporizer, then the weed would be 'exciting'...or less boring, at least. so, I just thought about what makes food, cooked food, taste so good. herbs/spices, so, I thought...what the hell...let's try it...LOL


superman27nc said:


> hey Cat where did you get your vaporizer?...i was looking online but there are so many out there..what is a good brand that is reasonable on the wallet..one thing I hate about just plain smoking is how your lungs feel awful after inhaling all that smoke..does a vaporizer leave any feeling like that...or is a lot safer way to consume the MJ..i tried baking some this year and got an ok high..but afterwards i liked the fact that it wasn't killing my lungs...lol..i have been wanting to get a vape for a long time..so is it worth it? and does it bring out the flavour more? thanks!


hey superman. I got mine at, http://www.gotvape.com/index.php






The HOT BOX!

I like it cuz it's quaint. and very plain looking, could be anything...
this one is not forced air. now, I think I many have preferred a forced air unit. like this one...same cost, $150 US.




Vapir AirOne 5.0

mine is housed in ceramic. helps to maintain the heat, but don't touch it, ssszzzzzizzzle, ouch! the vapir is plastic, it's tough plastic, but...well ya know...don't drop it! (of course, dropping any vaporizer will probably break it, with the possible exception of the Silver Surfer vaporizer, which is housed in cast aluminum)

VAPORIZERS:

Pros:


you don't inhale hydrocarbons into your lungs, no carbon monoxide, tars, or other crap.
a pure cerebral high, depending on how much you vape a measured amount of bud. vape it longer, you'll start getting the cbn/cbd. THC is vaporized first.
you can vape the same material more than once, getting 'high' again and again...I usually quit after two or three...I prefer the 'up high'.
you can make honey oil from the already vaped buds, even if you vape until the cbn/cbd are reached, there'll just be less 'oil' left.
you don't need any other 'devices' or 'supplies'. no more need of a pipe and a bong and buying papers all the time.
odorless-yer bud still smells, fresh, but vaping causes no odor, and actually reduces the odor of the bud as you vape it...vape it until the bud no longer smells.
while vaporizing is, reportedly, harmless, if you're a 'smoker', bud or tobacco or whatever, vaporizing is gonna loosen all the 'phlem' and tars and whatever other crap in your lungs...it'l like inhaling steam. will not feel bad to your lungs. will increase lung capacity. if you're a non-smoker, it will feel real good, just like a steam bath, but no bath, lol.
hard to explain, doesn't 'bring out the flavor' of bud...it's different, different than combusting it. when you smoke, you really smell the 'burned' bud when you inhale or 'hit' a joint, bong, whatever. as there's no 'smell' when vaping, only flavor and aroma, it's...unique. you'll taste; sugar, 'flowers', and strain dependant, other flavors associated with that strain.
you can vape; bud, leaf, ground stem, 'kief'(on a layer of, something, I use crushed leaf), and there are no unpleasant tastes, odors or after effects, like headache or 'hang over' from smoking leaf. you can literally utilize every part of your plant...by the time your're done, vaping, re-vaping, grinding, re-vaping, grinding, making honey oil...there will be nothing left...except for some 'slag' after making oil. just toss it into a flower bed or back into your garden. material can be fresh, dried, cured...whatever. it's all the same to the vaporizer. the 'fresh' gets quick dried before its 'vaporized'. cured is probably the best.
Cons:


for non-forced air units, there is a rather long learning curve, for most ppl. you could get the hang of it right away, doubtful, but most ppl take several attempts before getting 'hits'. by attempts, I mean sessions...days, weeks.
since vaping is done differently, you may, I did, experience some muscle pain in the rear area of your rib cage. smoking is usually done by expanding your ribs to inflate your lungs. vapers should primarily use the diaphram. drawing it, your diaphram, downward, all the way, then expanding your ribs. this will greatly increase your lung capacity, and it should be a 'pro', except for the initial discomfort...it will go away when you're used to vaping. *(this may not apply to; active sportsmen of any, vigorous, type, not, say, a fly fisherman...that ain't a 'sport'!! divers, swimmers, young(er) ppl, etc.)(also, may not apply to forced air vaporizers, it blows the hit into your mouth...you just gently draw it in)*
generally non-portable, but not without exception. vaporizers that utilize the vaporbags are more versatile. while the unit may not be exactly portable, the vaporbags are. with a car lighter adapter, you could use any vaporizer in the car(I am not going to warn you of the dangers of toking while driving, we all shouldn't, but do, except me, I don't drive anymore...I recommend gettin high from your 'base', wherever, whatever, that may be). of course, you can tote any vaporizer anywhere, just stuff it into a bag, box, or whatever, when its cool.
for me, this is a Pro, but some ppl are in a hurry. vaping could take longer to 'get high' than smoking, depending on the material. vaping leaf, stem, or low grade material will take longer to get the same effects, but you will get the same effects...unlike smoking, where you just get a headache! face it, top quality bud is gonna rock your world no matter how you use it. you could get totally stoned from one hit with a vaporizer, just like smoking a joint of 'one hitter quitter' weed or it could take a few draws, depends on your draw, the temperature of the vaporizer(if it's adjustable, mine ain't), and how high you're trying to get. it usually takes me 30min or more to get high...but I ain't got no bud. bud would be much faster. * just the other day, I got hold of 2g of some OK stuff...got so high, in 5 min, I almost puked, fell onto the sofa...and passed out!* I only vaped about a quarter gram, blended with some tobacco and lemon grass
can't think of any more. actually, for me, the only 'con' was the learning curve...but that may have been cuz I was vaping leaf n shet!


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 5, 2009)

well, I got a male...there goes my 100% female! the count is now 11f/1m/25total.
that includes the fem'd medibud and the LR2...which are lookin/smellin fine!

plant count:

medibud/3
SSH/4
JH/9
thcb/3
mango/3
LR2/2

_*24 total*_


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 5, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> well, I got a male...there goes my 100% female! the count is now 11f/1m/25total.
> that includes the fem'd medibud and the LR2...which are lookin/smellin fine!
> 
> plant count:
> ...


daam! well freeze the pollen sacks in case u wanna breed ya never know lol


----------



## growinman (Mar 5, 2009)

.......5 minutes ago I couldn't have told you anything about a vaporizor---now I want one. ......thanks for the info, bro!


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 5, 2009)

thats gonna be some good pollen dont throw it out! check this out not your normal vapeorizer, i have one its great. i just bought a heat gun from HD for $30usd http://www.vriptech.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=VR&Category_Code=VA


----------



## robotninja (Mar 5, 2009)

I wish I had a male... I would love to get into cross breeding, but so far so good, keep it up. Hows the odor in there?


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 5, 2009)

ok, first of all, I found another female today, a JH. Yipee!


warisnottheanswer said:


> daam! well freeze the pollen sacks in case u wanna breed ya never know lol


actually, I'm using a magnifying glass to spot sex. it's pretty powerful, idk what power, but it's twice as thick as the two others I have. so, on that male, I could only find 'balls' at one internode, and they're just tiny little baby balls! so, I doubt there is any pollen in those lil things. if I get another, but I hope I don't, but I hope I do, LOL, I'll let it mature a little longer for pollen harvest. 


growinman said:


> .......5 minutes ago I couldn't have told you anything about a vaporizor---now I want one. ......thanks for the info, bro!


they're pretty kool. not necessarily the end all of weed paraphinalia, but, at least, a nice addition to your collection. for me, it's _*it*_!


floridasucks said:


> thats gonna be some good pollen dont throw it out! check this out not your normal vapeorizer, i have one its great. i just bought a heat gun from HD for $30usd http://www.vriptech.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=VR&Category_Code=VA


well, I didn't throw it out...nothing is thrown out in my house. it's drying, then I'll shred it n vape it! I really like the '007 kit', sweet, but...how do you vape with it...bags? by the way, how are you gonna vape? I'd hate to stick a heat gun into my mouth!!! LOL are you going to use vapor bags?


robotninja said:


> I wish I had a male... I would love to get into cross breeding, but so far so good, keep it up. Hows the odor in there?


LOL, that sounds so gay robo, hahaha. but I know what ya mean. if I do get another, I'll save it. believe it or not, there seems to be very little smell, or much less than expected. ppl say you get used to it, and that may be so, but there is little difference between the upstairs smell(where the grow room is) and the downstairs smell. there is some...odor, but its not difinitivly weed, ya know what I mean? it's more of just a humid, soil odor. even the LR2's don't smell much, unless you touch em.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 5, 2009)

its very simple to use that vape. is the same thing as smoking a bong except you use the heat gun instead of a lighter. no waiting for it to warm up just turn on the heat gun and vape. thats what that weird shotglass looking bowl is for it fits the tip of the heat gun perfectly.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 5, 2009)

u do get used to it i thought i had no smell but my boy who live upstairs told me to start sprayin cuz his girl asked if we had a hamster lol and he just said it reeked  so i agree


----------



## DrGreen007 (Mar 6, 2009)

Just Thort Id Stop By And Say Hi


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 6, 2009)

DrGreen007 said:


> Just Thort Id Stop By And Say Hi


welcome, thanks for lookin in...come back soon.


----------



## superman27nc (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks for all the awesome info man! i really want to get a vaporizer..dont like the smoke in my lungs since I love to run..plus it seems like the all around healthier choice..I would like to build my own if i could get some plans that were safe and worked really well..

sorry bout your 1 male JH...although..once it develops sacs you would keep a few and maybe pollinate a couple buds of your fav. strain...make some nice seed for later..hmmm..like LR2 x JH..would make a killer auto strain if that would work out..



onenumcat said:


> please explain more about the pics (?)
> hey dsn, did you boil yer male in milk?
> well, I don't really experiment with all types of herbs...but I mostly, only have leaf and crap to smoke(vaporize). it only tastes like sugar, there is no weed taste...or smell. it's boring. I love to cook, so I was thinking, if some of those 'flavors', from food, could be added to my vaporizer, then the weed would be 'exciting'...or less boring, at least. so, I just thought about what makes food, cooked food, taste so good. herbs/spices, so, I thought...what the hell...let's try it...LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 7, 2009)

me hitting the vape...

"http://i666.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid666.photobucket.com/albums/vv27/floridasucks417/P3070001.flv">


----------



## growinman (Mar 7, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> me hitting the vape...
> 
> "http://i666.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid666.photobucket.com/albums/vv27/floridasucks417/P3070001.flv">


That's pretty cool _*floridasucks*_! First time I saw one in action......coke drinker, huh...? Twelve pk a day here.......hasta be COKE! Try a Fastbreak along with it sometime----get fat quick! haha

How you doin' this weekend, 'Teach?' Hopin' all is well for you!

growinman


----------



## dirt mahgirt (Mar 7, 2009)

yo man its crazy reading the first post then reading ur last post uve gotten so much betterr ha, no homo


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 7, 2009)

superman27nc said:


> thanks for all the awesome info man! i really want to get a vaporizer..dont like the smoke in my lungs...
> sorry bout your 1 male JH...although..once it develops sacs you would keep a few and maybe pollinate a couple buds of your fav...


started smokin weed just before smoking cigs, at 16. 40 now. smokin 3pks/2days. I'd nearly quit weed for 5-6yrs, so when I started growin, decided not to smoke the weed, discovered vaporizer.
so far, no more males, but several more females. _16females/1male...8more to go_.



floridasucks said:


> me hitting the vape...
> 
> "http://i666.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid666.photobucket.com/albums/vv27/floridasucks417/P3070001.flv">


sweet, now I understand. that almost looks like a two man job! LOL


growinman said:


> That's pretty cool _*floridasucks*_! First time I saw one in action......coke drinker, huh...? Twelve pk a day here.......hasta be COKE! Try a Fastbreak along with it sometime----get fat quick! haha
> 
> How you doin' this weekend, 'Teach?' Hopin' all is well for you!
> 
> growinman


yeah, it's pretty kool...wonder if a hair dryer would works similarly? no, not the coke...it's my fave too, but I cut way back on it...lost lots of pounds...but cut out the snackin, so much, too, LOL.

I'm doing great. just waitin for the LR2 to be done. howz you? are you in kimchee country?


Check out my newest post: https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/169995-vaproizing-buds-start-finish-my.html#post2196023


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 7, 2009)

dirt mahgirt said:


> yo man its crazy reading the first post then reading ur last post uve gotten so much betterr ha, no homo


LOL, oh yeah...I agree 100%. I was really suxin as a grower before...I'm doin aiight now, lol.

Thanks mang!


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 8, 2009)

growinman said:


> That's pretty cool _*floridasucks*_! First time I saw one in action......coke drinker, huh...? Twelve pk a day here.......hasta be COKE! Try a Fastbreak along with it sometime----get fat quick! haha
> 
> How you doin' this weekend, 'Teach?' Hopin' all is well for you!
> 
> growinman


thanx growinman.... yea man ill drink like 5-6 a day. 12 cokes a day that has to be bad for your teeth... but yea i cant go a day without at least one.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 8, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> sweet, now I understand. that almost looks like a two man job! LOL
> 
> yeah, it's pretty kool...wonder if a hair dryer would works similarly? no, not the coke...it's my fave too, but I cut way back on it...lost lots of pounds...but cut out the snackin, so much, too, LOL.


haha it freaks people out sometimes seeing the heat gun but it works great. im vapeing some regs right now and it actually tastses good.

i dont think a hair dryer would get hot enough and the tip of the heat gun is smaller than a hairdryer. this thing gets hot, it can go up to 1100degrees F. i have it set at about 750 i know that sounds high but thats what works. 

after a bit of vapeing the metal tip of the heat gun gets really hot. ive been soo high and burnt myself a few times on that.


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 8, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> haha it freaks people out sometimes seeing the heat gun but it works great. im vapeing some regs right now and it actually tastses good.
> 
> i dont think a hair dryer would get hot enough and the tip of the heat gun is smaller than a hairdryer. this thing gets hot, it can go up to 1100degrees F. i have it set at about 750 i know that sounds high but thats what works.
> 
> after a bit of vapeing the metal tip of the heat gun gets really hot. ive been soo high and burnt myself a few times on that.


hahaha, I know what ya mean. I've stuck the hot end of a vapor wand inta my mouth a few times, LOL.
I guess, when yer high enough to do shit like that..._yer high enough_, right?

CHECK OUT MY NEW POST: https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/169995-vaproizing-buds-start-finish-my.html#post2196023


----------



## superman27nc (Mar 8, 2009)

hey Cat! hope all is well in Japan!..i am getting pretty excited about checking the mail tomorrow..  I am glad your female ratio is as high as it is..can't get much better than that..look forward to see your next update...hope you have a good week my friend~


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 8, 2009)

superman27nc said:


> hey Cat! hope all is well in Japan!..i am getting pretty excited about checking the mail tomorrow..  I am glad your female ratio is as high as it is..can't get much better than that..look forward to see your next update...hope you have a good week my friend~


doing good here...first signs of spring showing now...still pretty cold. I'm still waiting for all the SSH and a few JH to show sex. of course, the SSH are pure sativa, or really high sativa, so will show sex last, no worries. and the JH is a strong sativa too. I have more JH than any other strain, so expected more males there. so far, only one male out of 22 possible, as the MB are all fem from seed. I'm really happy with that!  oh yeah, my friend, you're gonna be a really happy camper!!


----------



## miko (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice grow amigo!


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 8, 2009)

miko said:


> Nice grow amigo!


thanks amigo! lol you enjoy looking at it...I'll enjoy smokin it, LOL.


----------



## dsn (Mar 9, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> please explain more about the pics (?)
> hey dsn, did you boil yer male in milk?


Just put them in colums like this:
picture 
picture
picture

picture

Not like this:
picture picture picture picture picture picture 
It makes page widther, so it`s difficult to read.

Yeah, I boil everything except roots in milk.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 9, 2009)

dsn said:


> Just put them in colums like this:
> picture
> picture
> picture
> ...


what does the milk do?


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 10, 2009)

dsn said:


> Just put them in colums like this:
> picture
> picture
> picture
> ...


ok, I'll take that under consideration. but, I think, it's cuz you have a smaller screen. it looks great on my 42" screen...probably looks fine on 19" and larger...and all wide screens.


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 10, 2009)

see the newest video of my grow...
and updated harvest calendar...

Video of My Grow
Harvest Calendar


----------



## dsn (Mar 10, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> what does the milk do?


Fat, thats in milk, absorbs THC. Well, with milk you have to give more attention and mix it every five or more minutes, because it can burn, but it`s tastier than water with butter. 

Onenumcat, sorry, didn`t realize, it looks ok on bigger monitors. I have laptop with 17". That`s the reason, why it doesnt look alright for me.


----------



## superman27nc (Mar 10, 2009)

dude I just watched your video and your the man! very sweet music and light show..and man I love your spinning lights..that is pretty freaking sweet! awesome job dude..they look a lot bigger when your camera is look at them from the side..all the overhead shops always made them look smaller than they really are..again..your the man my friend!


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 10, 2009)

dsn said:


> Fat, thats in milk, absorbs THC. Well, with milk you have to give more attention and mix it every five or more minutes, because it can burn, but it`s tastier than water with butter.
> 
> Onenumcat, sorry, didn`t realize, it looks ok on bigger monitors. I have laptop with 17". That`s the reason, why it doesnt look alright for me.


no problem dsn. I figured you were using a smaller screen. lol, it's funny, cuz I'm actually using 'zoom' whenever I surf the net or am making posts. if I'm not zooming, I just can't read web pages, ha. I'm getting old!


superman27nc said:


> dude I just watched your video and your the man! very sweet music and light show..and man I love your spinning lights..that is pretty freaking sweet! awesome job dude..they look a lot bigger when your camera is look at them from the side..all the overhead shops always made them look smaller than they really are..again..your the man my friend!


thanks buddy. the music is Tweekend from The Crystal Method and Du Hast, by Rammstien, a German group. the flickering is actually caused by the HPS...my camera hates that bulb, LOL. if I record from above, there is less flickering. from below, the level of the lights, looks great, but tends to flicker more. my camera is not really a video camera, but a still camera, that takes video also. but it's a great little camera.


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 10, 2009)

If you would like to add the annotations to my latest grow video...be my guest. be tasteful and kind please.

*click this link and annotate!*


----------



## dsn (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice video, man.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 11, 2009)

awsome video cat.....


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 11, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> If you would like to add the annotations to my latest grow video...be my guest. be tasteful and kind please.
> 
> *click this link and annotate!*


thats a sick video my dude! i didnt know u got the spinnin lights thats sick! good job


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 11, 2009)

dsn said:


> Nice video, man.





floridasucks said:


> awsome video cat.....





warisnottheanswer said:


> thats a sick video my dude! i didnt know u got the spinnin lights thats sick! good job





superman27nc said:


> dude I just watched your video and your the man! very sweet music and light show..and man I love your spinning lights..that is pretty freaking sweet! awesome job dude..they look a lot bigger when your camera is look at them from the side..all the overhead shops always made them look smaller than they really are..again..your the man my friend!


Thanks guys. I really appreciate it. if you all have time, would you add annotations to my video? I set it up so my friends at RIU can add all the video comments. you can add stuff like, "I like this plant the best." or "damn, these lights are kool!", LOL. if you're unfamiliar with video annotations read this; *how to make video annotations*.

if you already know what to do, just _click this link and annotate _my video.
(annotating is just making comments, about the video, embedded into the video)

Please remember to be kind and tasteful.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 11, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> Thanks guys. I really appreciate it. if you all have time, would you add annotations to my video? I set it up so my friends at RIU can add all the video comments. you can add stuff like, "I like this plant the best." or "damn, these lights are kool!", LOL. if you're unfamiliar with video annotations read this; *how to make video annotations*.
> 
> if you already know what to do, just _click this link and annotate _my video.
> 
> Please remember to be kind and tasteful.


i tried to comment but it says i need to be signed in.. ill try again.


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 11, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> i tried to comment but it says i need to be signed in.. ill try again.


well, you got something on there, but it's only 'enter text here', lol. try again...


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 11, 2009)

hah i didnt know what annotate was thought you were talking about commenting. srry man ill try it again.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 11, 2009)

actually ill read the how to first


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 11, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> thats a sick video my dude! i didnt know u got the spinnin lights thats sick! good job


oh yeah, the lights are workin pretty good. it's not as low as it could go but I'm really trying to get those plants to stretch a little. also, the hoods swing more the longer the chains are, lol. you can see the thread for https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/155955-wind-powered-rotating-dual-hid.html or all the videos http://www.youtube.com/onenumcat.
you can see these plants as little seedlings in many of those vids.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 11, 2009)

ok i got it.


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 11, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> hah i didnt know what annotate was thought you were talking about commenting. srry man ill try it again.





floridasucks said:


> actually ill read the how to first





floridasucks said:


> ok i got it.


hahaha

_are you high or something, LOL_

I see...I was adding a little myself...watching now...


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 11, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> hahaha
> 
> _are you high or something, LOL_
> 
> I see...I was adding a little myself...watching now...


haha... actually im not high! ive never used the annotation thing. but now i know how.


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 11, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> haha... actually im not high! ive never used the annotation thing. but now i know how.


haha
I know, the first time was a real trip for me...I was high, lol. watching Youtube is fun, but posting vids is pretty entertaining. can't wait to post a vid of big, fat buds, swaying in the breeze.

anyway, thanks for adding some annotations florida.


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 11, 2009)

here are, at least, one pic for each plant...I think, lol...
...and a few with two plants in one picture, haha


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 11, 2009)

very nice.. i love the variety of strains. how long they been on 12/12?


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 11, 2009)

lookin good lookin good!


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 11, 2009)

ok, I know it's nothing special(and nothing like what I'll be taking pics of in late April), but this is my first true bud ever produced. it's not very large, but it's hard as an alter boys buns! it's really starting to get sticky too...but not too smelly, yet.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 11, 2009)

thats probly gonna be the best youve ever smoked cause its your first homegrown bud.


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 11, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> very nice.. i love the variety of strains. how long they been on 12/12?





warisnottheanswer said:


> lookin good lookin good!


thanks fellers, lol. you make me feel all warm n fuzzy...or is it just my buzz?

it's 1pm of day 12 to be exact, haha. I just checked the calendar. but I took 4 days to go from 13 1/2 to 12. I'm waiting 3 to 9 days for the LR2, then I'll have more space to get all those big planters centered under the lights better. that big ol bud, and a few good sized smaller buds from both LR2, should keep me satisfied for a few weeks while I wait for the Mango, JH and THCB to begin ripening.
all the lt. green areas at the ends and tops are new growth...it's exploding, as they get more even with the light. there was a short stretching period while the were absorbing the remaining 'veg' nutes and adjusting to the longer nights. that was expected. most internode lenghts are about 1-2cm, or a small finger joint length, apart. during the stretching period, some internodes got to be 4-5cm, but not too many. now, every plant has good side branch growth, and many have branches on the side branches, lol
this is gonna be a really good grow(I hope...I know!)
the next grow, maybe as early as August, will be similar, but more strains...(maybe up to 10!), with fewer plants per strain, lol, except, probably, JH, since I have a dozen of those, still! the extra strains, and the lovely, LR2, as I'm out now, so I'm real glad to get them...cuz, if I'm out of bud, the LR2 will give me some quick buds and I won't rape the other growing plants, lol...anyway, the extra seeds are thanks to a kool RIU member who is making a seed swap with me...he can speak up and say who he is, if he likes..._thanks again amigo!_

this is the tallest one, thcbomb, about 40cm...and I topped it today...it's way taller than the rest...and very mature!


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 11, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> thats probly gonna be the best youve ever smoked cause its your first homegrown bud.


lol, I know, man...I can't believe how many really good seeds/plants I screwed up before...ha, even this time, I wasted a lot of seeds, at least a dozen premium seeds, germinated, but got 'bungled' somehow, before even being sowed. I stink! but I know these buds, this time, are gonna really stink!

alright...just one more...


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 12, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> lol, I know, man...I can't believe how many really good seeds/plants I screwed up before...ha, even this time, I wasted a lot of seeds, at least a dozen premium seeds, germinated, but got 'bungled' somehow, before even being sowed. I stink! but I know these buds, this time, are gonna really stink!
> 
> alright...just one more...


very nice very nice! we learn from our mistakes


----------



## superman27nc (Mar 12, 2009)

awesome brother..that is a great ratio! your THC bomb looks lovely..cant wait to get my grows going..I think i decided in the next week or so to go ahead and put a few LR2's outside before i go on my trip..gettting some bud in 8-10 weeks will be nice..plus i am interested to see how the LR2's do outside..maybe they will get a lil bigger..also i am going to put out about 3..that way if i get a male i can pollinate one of the females for seed...never can have enough good seed


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 12, 2009)

superman27nc said:


> awesome brother..that is a great ratio! your THC bomb looks lovely..cant wait to get my grows going..I think i decided in the next week or so to go ahead and put a few LR2's outside before i go on my trip..gettting some bud in 8-10 weeks will be nice..plus i am interested to see how the LR2's do outside..maybe they will get a lil bigger..also i am going to put out about 3..that way if i get a male i can pollinate one of the females for seed...never can have enough good seed


oh yeah, my friend! it's great...so far, it's about 80%. still no sign, at all, from the SSH...been 12 days, haha. but, if they all come in as female, that would be well over 90%!!!!! but, I'm kinda hoping for a male. wouldn't mind crossing some haze into any of the other strains...but, by my reasoning...if there was gonna be any, more, males, they'd have shown themselves by now. imo.
does any1 know? pure/high sativas take longer to show their sex?? anyway, I betting all females.

I checked out that link, florida. awesome buds...and lots of it, for only four plants. if that guy got +200g, I bet I'll get x10 that amount, by mid June(2 kg!). mine will be harvested little by little cuz they all finish at different times. I hope I don't have to wait 14 weeks for my SSH, but, I did take that into consideration on my _*harvest calendar*_(click it!). well, actually, it's set for a max of 13wks. all the info I have says +10wks, wtf. but I know those are estimates...for a pro, with top quality equip.
not a 2x failure, amature, with duct taped n baleing wired equipment, LOL. but the Mango and JH are listed to take from 6&7 wks to 10 wks...that is a huge window!! also, I think, because, my home is also my office and clients sometimes come here, I will be water curing a large percent of my buds, so I'll lose some weight there. a great portion of the JH is planned to be sold, so it will air dry/cure.

Here is that link, for any1 who'd like to see some awesome photos of *pure bud porn*!

anyway, I don't see how there could be a problem for me, between now and harvest.
seems like I have any watering problems solved, ie; overwatering/underwatering, Ph, nutes. no lighting problems...unless the lights stop revolving(somehow, like the fan breaks, but I'm in the room constantly throughout the day), at about a foot from the canopy, my plants would be totally roasted(!), or the plants grow into them...same thing...I'm in the room many times a day, so I doubt that would happen.
seems my most likely problems would be, desiese or infestation. but also, it seems those problems would have to come from the outside. I don't visit any other gardens or vegetative areas...or even travel outside much...it's still winter here, it's the longest season of the year, followed by summer...spring n autumn are fairly short seasons here, in northern Japan.
What do you guys think? What should I look out for, trouble wise??


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 13, 2009)

im with you about the males... if there were any in the SSH it probly would have shown by now. yes pure/high sativas always take a long time to show sex and a long time to flower, but its worth the wait.

yea you should have a great harvest with all those plants going. the Haze gonna take a while, be patient, the rewards will be well worth it.

you shouldent have any problems. just keep checking them real good everyday and taking good care of them and catch any problems in the beggining, if they occur. and remember less is more with the nutes.


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 13, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> very nice very nice! we learn from our mistakes


LOL, I guess it just took me more mistakes and more time to make em to learn from em.   


superman27nc said:


> ...your THC bomb looks lovely..cant wait to get my grows going..I think i decided in the next week or so to go ahead and put a few LR2's outside before i go on my trip..gettting some bud in 8-10 weeks will be nice..plus i am interested to see how the LR2's do outside..maybe they will get a lil bigger..also i am going to put out about 3..that way if i get a male...


oh yes, that THCB will probably be the first to harvest, then I can let the other two, one was topped a long time ago and the other one is LST'd, I can let them go for much longer. that one you're talkin 'bout was just topped the same day as the pic, cuz its about to grow past the level of the lights, hoods, and I don't want to raise the light yet. the lights are at the perfect height right now to promote horizontal growth...it seems.
I've heard of outdoor LR2's gettin as much as 40g each...good luck. you'll get at least +30g each, I bet. if you get some seeds, you be sure to let me know...


floridasucks said:


> im with you about the males... if there were any in the SSH it probly would have shown by now. yes pure/high sativas always take a long time to show sex and a long time to flower, but its worth the wait.
> 
> yea you should have a great harvest with all those plants going. the Haze gonna take a while, be patient, the rewards will be well worth it.
> 
> you shouldent have any problems. just keep checking them real good everyday and taking good care of them and catch any problems in the beggining, if they occur. and remember less is more with the nutes.


yeah, I agree 100% with what you're saying

actually, one of the koolest things about how I set up the sowing/harvesting, is that for each plant/s I harvest along the way, will make more space and light available for the others
so, just as I'm running out of grow space, I'll harvest a plant, then a few more, then more, then mostly all,
then...wait for just the few SSH, which should be huge by then, LOL!

_These pics are dedicated to you boys, lol_.





A close-up of my one, LR2, main cola.





This crazy lil JH, LST'd, so would probably stand 1 foot and a half tall(50cm), just growin like mad!





Just another view of that JH...it's also getting super cropped...just pinch n bend!





And another, lol.





JH, LST and Super cropping, the works...I'll probably harvest these last(ish), and possibly regenerate them, revegitate them.





Inside the lettuce like Mango. she's lookin so sweet, internodes about a cm apart, with so many side branches!





Looks totally different with a different color light! running dual HID, MH and HPS, with circular light mover is awesome...not to toot my own horn, ha!





A big Medibud, see my foot, I wear a 9 1/2 shoe(or size 26.5).





The biggest SSH. ain't she a sweet one?!





Two Medibuds and two Mangos. Yummy!





right, foreground, super cropped, LST'd, THCB, clockwise, same thing, but Medibud, then that big SSH, lettuce Mango, and a scraggly JH, lol.





last one...some Poppies, opium producing type. these will probably be ready by the end of MJ harvest, but I may have to finish them in the closet. they veg at 12/12 and flower at 18-20/6-4, lol
I'll only be keeping a few, cuz they came in a mix pack, about 10 different strains, so I don't know yet which is which. I only need one of each strain. they produce many flowers each.


----------



## superman27nc (Mar 13, 2009)

your plants are looking great! yeah I agree with you and florida..if they haven't shown any balls yet..more than likely you are going to have a female..we shall all hope so..although I also agree it is nice to get some good seeds out of a grow..like SSH x JH..or SSH x Mango..those would be my choices..and or SSH x LR2 might produce some interesting seeds..


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 13, 2009)

the are lookin really happy. great job. 

i see some type of little plant growing in the right side of pic 3. kinda looks like a poppy.

poppies are sooo hard to grow, ive tried and failed many times. ive tried them outdoor, indoor, and in hydro with no luck. hopefully youll have better luck.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 13, 2009)

daam poppies too thats whats up! good luck 4real. that lr2 look sick as hell how do they taste?

_These pics are dedicated to you boys, lol_.





A close-up of my one, LR2, main cola.





This crazy lil JH, LST'd, so would probably stand 1 foot and a half tall(50cm), just growin like mad!





Just another view of that JH...it's also getting super cropped...just pinch n bend!





And another, lol.





JH, LST and Super cropping, the works...I'll probably harvest these last(ish), and possibly regenerate them, revegitate them.





Inside the lettuce like Mango. she's lookin so sweet, internodes about a cm apart, with so many side branches!





Looks totally different with a different color light! running dual HID, MH and HPS, with circular light mover is awesome...not to toot my own horn, ha!





A big Medibud, see my foot, I wear a 9 1/2 shoe(or size 26.5).





The biggest SSH. ain't she a sweet one?!





Two Medibuds and two Mangos. Yummy!





right, foreground, super cropped, LST'd, THCB, clockwise, same thing, but Medibud, then that big SSH, lettuce Mango, and a scraggly JH, lol.





last one...some Poppies, opium producing type. these will probably be ready by the end of MJ harvest, but I may have to finish them in the closet. they veg at 12/12 and flower at 18-20/6-4, lol
I'll only be keeping a few, cuz they came in a mix pack, about 10 different strains, so I don't know yet which is which. I only need one of each strain. they produce many flowers each.[/QUOTE]


----------



## lizzardking (Mar 13, 2009)

what you hoping to get for your harvest?


----------



## growinman (Mar 13, 2009)

WOW!!! You sure have everything looking great, *onenumcat*! I cant imagine you having any problems at all from here out, with this grow(just dont become complacent)--and imagine how great the next one will be knowing all that you have learned!!
Your grow is looking very professional and it's really showing all of the care you give it!!

growinman

oh yes: excellent pics too!!
I see you are the last one to stop by my grow: I haven't had time to check any of it out lately, not even updates...............

edit= THCB....... I ended up getting about 3/4zip ea is all.......just a guess as it's still curing out. Smells real nice--cant describe, and is definately very potent sh*t. Dont think I will continue growing as this pheno I ended up with really likes to grow tall with smaller type buds, though hard as rock they are. May have budded better with some veg time. I may run a few in a flood/drain table and give them another go although I am really excited to get some of these AK47's(Serious Seed) going asap---ready to clone/sex now! I 'll try to get some of the THCB pics up this weekend. Have FUN!


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 13, 2009)

superman27nc said:


> your plants are looking great! yeah I agree with you and florida..if they haven't shown any balls yet..more than likely you are going to have a female..we shall all hope so..although I also agree it is nice to get some good seeds out of a grow..like SSH x JH..or SSH x Mango..those would be my choices..and or SSH x LR2 might produce some interesting seeds..


Thanks for saying so, buddy. if I get no more males, then I'll still be happy with 24/25 females...with only 3 fem'd seeds to start with, lol. you guys gotta try some/all of the feminizing techniques I did...really. yes, I'd love to create some xstrains...maybe next grow. it will be similar to this grow, but more strains and less of each, except, probably, JH, since I still have about 10.


floridasucks said:


> the are lookin really happy. great job.
> 
> i see some type of little plant growing in the right side of pic 3. kinda looks like a poppy.
> 
> poppies are sooo hard to grow, ive tried and failed many times. ive tried them outdoor, indoor, and in hydro with no luck. hopefully youll have better luck.


 ha, I look really happy too!
oh, that little plant is just a wild seed that was in some great soil I found...it was all full of these seed hulls...I guess a few 'good' seeds got through. but yeah, I've got 10 strains of poppies too. this is about 2 dozen, which I'll thin out to have just one or two of each strain. I got the idea from this thread. check it out. seems they're easy to grow. they're just the opposite of MJ. Growing Poppies, Opium


warisnottheanswer said:


> daam poppies too thats whats up! good luck 4real. that lr2 look sick as hell how do they taste?


[/quote]
my first time for poppies, but I don't see any problem. that one LR2 is lookin ok...fat main cola, and a few nice smaller ones. I've been raping the hell outta the other one...it looks kinda similar, but no cola. they taste sweet...cuz I vape em, but they smell so nice, not stinky. kinda fruity, spicey, sweet, resiny, LOL. nice high. I can hardly contain my excitement...I produced a bud...and it seems, lots more on the way...just weeks away!


lizzardking said:


> what you hoping to get for your harvest?


well, not even considering counting the LR2...cuz I've been raping them, and won't get 10g from em now, but it's their purpose. if I have all females, 22 plants times 60g each, dry, equals 1320g...that's a lot of weed. but, say I lose two, to some unforseen circumstance, then I got 20, and 60g is a pretty low estimate, imo, so, lets change that to 100g each. that is 2000g/2kg! and if it was 22 plants and I got 200g from each it would be 4400g or 4.4kg!!!! all dry.
but, I honestly haven't got a clue....these are my first buds! LOL


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 13, 2009)

growinman said:


> WOW!!! You sure have everything looking great, *onenumcat*! I cant imagine you having any problems at all from here out, with this grow(just dont become complacent)--and imagine how great the next one will be knowing all that you have learned!!
> Your grow is looking very professional and it's really showing all of the care you give it!!
> 
> growinman
> ...


hey growinman, thanks for the kind words and encouragement.
yeah, I'm looking forward to my next grow. luckily I still have the outline, on my notepad, and lots of notes...and this great journal...I expect the next grow to be just as good or better, with even less problems. well, my THCB are pretty short, internode length is about a cm. but one is LST'd, one was topped long ago, and the other was just topped a day ago...it was starting to get a little lanky, after switching to 12/12, but I actually was able to lower my lights, just a link, but it's about an inch and a half. now, I'm getting bud sites all over the fvcking place! LOL


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 14, 2009)

here is the Jack Herer whos main stem got broken in the second week of veg. I shoved it down into the dirt, below the break, packing soil around the stem. it stayed tiny for many weeks. it looked like this on Feb. 28th.










and here is how it looks today....





and it stayed female too, lol. what a save!


----------



## lizzardking (Mar 14, 2009)

Jack herer's meant to be a really nice strain hope you gonna give a smoke report on that one


----------



## superman27nc (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome save my friend! that is looking really good..reminds me of a tomato plant i had last year...a stem broke off of it and i just stuck it in some potting soil and that turned into a 4 ft plant with lots of cherry tomato's..yummy!..speaking of right now I am actually using my HPS light to start all my vegetable seeds..they all are looking pretty good..but yeah I for sure would like to hear the smoke report on the JH...supposed to be an incredible strain..btw Lizard..i think ive told you before but your avatar is one freaky looking santa..talking about scaring some lil kids..


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 14, 2009)

thats what i call ghetto cloning...


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 16, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> here is the Jack Herer whos main stem got broken in the second week of veg. I shoved it down into the dirt, below the break, packing soil around the stem. it stayed tiny for many weeks. it looked like this on Feb. 28th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice my dude good good save!


----------



## superman27nc (Mar 22, 2009)

Yo cat...where you at man? haven't seen you post in a while..hope everything is going good with the grow...hit us up when you can!..


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 22, 2009)

how are those babies doin?


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 22, 2009)

sry guys. I've been meaning to post for the last few days, but kept getting sidetracked.

the SSH finally showed me their sex! the final count is in...all girls! yipee! only one male in 25, that is pretty good in anyone's book! either those male discouraging techniques work or I'm the luckiest guy on earth! and I'm not very lucky at all, lol.

I dropped my camera the other day. it isn't working very well now. I can't take any pics in bright light or the photo is all 'whited' out.
(see the first photo) I took all these pics after 'dark', with a flashlight, haha.

so, you guys tell me. how are my girls doing?

ps
pic 3 is of the plant I almost lost, the JH that I posted last time. it's way ahead of all others in bud development!


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 22, 2009)

they look alot bigger.. your getten there man.


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 22, 2009)

so, I've, mostly, harvested the LR2. I didn't really weigh it cuz I harvested little by little, but did get two big(4 me) main buds. here is a pic of one, 7g. there are two more, about half that, still on the plants, and several 'popcorn' buds.

that should keep me going, barely, until the Mango and JH come around, then all the others, lol.
I still have lots of leaf too.
I'm gonna try to make some honey oil in a few days, for the first time. butane extraction method.


----------



## growinman (Mar 22, 2009)

.....coming along great *onenumcat!* With space at a premium, as it is there, how many rooms do you think are around you like yours.......haha! Well, your filling up that room nicely!!<----that's for sure!

growinman


----------



## superman27nc (Mar 22, 2009)

hey hey my friend! yeah I was just getting worried that your next door neighbor or something ratted you out..thank goodness that was not the case..your plants are looking beautiful..you have quite the forest going on there..and btw sorry bout your camera..still nice pics though..and your LR2's look good..nice fat main cola..i just sprouted some LR2's, only one has come out of the soil so far..but 4 outta 6 germed..so my plan is to let them grow a couple weeks then put them outside and let nature do the rest..i will post some pics once they are outside and had a couple weeks...take it easy brother~


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 22, 2009)

growinman said:


> .....coming along great *onenumcat!* With space at a premium, as it is there, how many rooms do you think are around you like yours.......haha! Well, your filling up that room nicely!!<----that's for sure!
> 
> growinman


well, I'll tell ya growinman, the way japanese ppl are, I doubt many growers here have more than a half dozen plants. they have a life philosophy...'keep your head down, and you won't be noticed.'. I'd guess most of them are just too scared to grow. most weed here is imported. all in all, I'd have to guess, my grow is probably the largest personal grow in the country! LOL


superman27nc said:


> hey hey my friend! yeah I was just getting worried that your next door neighbor or something ratted you out..thank goodness that was not the case..your plants are looking beautiful..you have quite the forest going on there..and btw sorry bout your camera..still nice pics though..and your LR2's look good..nice fat main cola..i just sprouted some LR2's, only one has come out of the soil so far..but 4 outta 6 germed..so my plan is to let them grow a couple weeks then put them outside and let nature do the rest..i will post some pics once they are outside and had a couple weeks...take it easy brother~


hey bro. yeah, gettin a real forest, ha, and everything is in full bloom, too! that thing came in the mail. but just a slip of paper. I'm going to the post office today to pick it up. I can't wait to see what I got! so, I gotta go now, to do several errands/chores. I'll post again later.


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 23, 2009)

well, today I increased my seed stock. a good guy from RIU, nameless for now, traded me some of my seeds for some of his. I sent him one of each strain, except LR2 and several JH. but his SSH got crushed.
he sent me, way too many seeds, thanks again for your generosity! now I have a fem blueberry skunk, 5 more LR2, 7 early misty, 9 aurora berry and 9 superman!!! WOW!

so, my next grow will have more strains, but fewer of each. since I'm pretty sure I can duplicate my amazing feminizing technique again and get nearly all females.
next grow will be 10 strains(at least), two of each strain and like 5-10 JH. that should be sweet and supply many ppl who live here, mostly foreigners, like me, who find it difficult and expensive to get weed.


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Mar 23, 2009)

That bud looks tasty!!!


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 23, 2009)

WrldWidRadio911 said:


> That bud looks tasty!!!


thanks. lol, I'm gonna have some much bigger buds in a few more weeks.


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 23, 2009)

since I haven't posted very much in the last few weeks...here's a few more pics.

this one is that broke stem little JH that almost didn't make it...





...and it looks that way almost down to the dirt!! and just keeps getting more pistils everyday. It is in the lead, amazingly, for bud production. just one more of it, hehe.





lol, it's just one, big, fat, cola! (well, it will be)






an LST'd JH, 2nd or 3rd in bud production.






2nd or 3rd bud production...another JH. wow, JH must produce a lot of bud! (but it's hard to choose...all plants are in high bud production mode...)






the best Mango...not the biggest or widest or tallest or most buds...just the best one! (it was that awesome 'lettuce' like plant.)






A real nice Medibud...but then again, they're all nice, LOL.






this is my medium sized SSH...the 'big one', is much bigger! (actually, they all remind me of huge king crabs or big ol daddy long leg spiders!)

these are just crop photos, different angles...































I lost count at about 100...including the side branches on all LST'd plants, which is most of them...only a few were 'topped', and like only two had absolutely nothing done to them...that will essentially form 'main colas'...then there will be countless 'popcorn' buds...I can easily see getting +100g from any plant that goes longer than 7wks...which will be most of them. I'm gonna take an early guess...total, dry, weight...in June, LOL, will be over 2 kilos!

What do you guys think???


----------



## superman27nc (Mar 23, 2009)

dude!!!! it is looking awesome!!!! especially that JH...that is some nice bud production and those pistols are looking freaking awesome!...mmm...mmm..im jealous..lol..but yeah you are for sure gong to have a lot of bud coming in..I can't wait to see these pics keep on coming it..how does that JH smell?..and hows the Mango doin?


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 23, 2009)

awesome my dude just plain awesome


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 24, 2009)

superman27nc said:


> dude!!!! it is looking awesome!!!! especially that JH...that is some nice bud production and those pistols are looking freaking awesome!...mmm...mmm..im jealous..lol..but yeah you are for sure gong to have a lot of bud coming in..I can't wait to see these pics keep on coming it..how does that JH smell?..and hows the Mango doin?


oh yeah! guess I'm doin something right. lol, actually, I don't smell a thing...


warisnottheanswer said:


> awesome my dude just plain awesome


only plain awesome? I was hoping for totally awesome or out of this world awesome, LOL!

be sure to watch the latest Youtube vid:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-PzI5n3f_k


----------



## 420crew4lyfe (Mar 24, 2009)

sexy plants nice job how much longer? they are going to be some massive colas in thier soon enough


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 24, 2009)

420crew4lyfe said:


> sexy plants nice job how much longer? they are going to be some massive colas in thier soon enough


thanks for sayin so partner. well, it's tough to say...since I won't have a microscope to use for this grow...I'll have to go on pistil color and smokability, lol...

Here is the _*Harvest Calendar*_.(click it)


but, basically...
Mango 4-8wks more
JH 5-8wks more
THCB 6-8wks more
MB 6-7wks more
SSH 8+wks more


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 24, 2009)

I swapped out the MH for a HPS last night. it lowered my total lumens just a
tiny bit, by about 7000lm, but increased the amount of 'red', tenfold. (don't get a
chance to use that word very often, lol) I did it about a week earlier than planned.
I hope it wasn't a mistake. of course, during each 'stage', I had a different goal.

Stage 1...create a healthy, female promoting environment.(blue light)
Stage 2...maintain that environment while elevating the growth rate.(blue & red light)
Stage 3...get lots of big, dense sensimellia.(red light)

for those who may not know or understand why blue spectrum is best for vegetating
I'll try to explain, simply.
a MJ plants physiology is cycled for about a years time. seeds are dormant during
the coldest times, if it's ever cold in that region...if not, just skip the 'cold' part, lol.
when it gets warmer, the seeds become active and sprout. the spectrum of light
during that season, at least in the N. Hemi, is mostly blue...it's spring. as the season
advances more red is added to the spectrum. eventually, it's summer, and the spectrum 
will be very reddish....by the time winter rolls up, it's blueish again.
ok, lets go back some...when the seed sprouts to discover some warmth and bluish light,
it 'knows' it's spring. it knows there is plenty of time to mature, leisurely, get it self pollinated,
grow buds full of seeds to reproduce...all is well. naturally, there will be some males to spread
all the millions of tiny pollens...just like in humans...it only takes one! However, if a seed germinated
late, naturally...then, it would 'wake' to discover it's very warm and much less blue, more red
in the light spectrum. when this happens, the plant 'knows' there is not enough time to do all
that the female has to do...gain maturity, get pollinated, grow buds, mature seeds...this plant will
'decide' to become male, so, at least, he can take part in the reproductive cycle and still add his genes
to the pool through his pollen. if he had become female, at this time, he'd have ended his life cycle before he had time to
mature, grow buds, and produce seeds...those genes would not be added to the pool...and that 'line'
would come to an end.
as the plants have been evolving to this cycle for millenium, if you deviate from this light cycle, such
as using lights that are too strong in red spectrum during the veg stage, you'll increase the chances
of getting more males. also, if it's too warm, you'll get more males. and if you do both...red light and
really warm...you'll get lots of little brothers.
Blue light...and a little cold or cool...lots of little sisters!
those are two, of several, of the female encouraging techniques I used.
Hope it works well for you too.


----------



## growinman (Mar 24, 2009)

Beautiful, beautiful, *onenemcat*!! Your grow is really becoming an amazing work of art; an aquired Japanese trait? I am totally impressed, as are those watching this thread, I am sure

That Mango is really coming along nicely, looking to be a very stout producer! Great Luck!

growinman

Great info on the light spectrums!!


----------



## lizzardking (Mar 25, 2009)

looking very nice their onenumcat i wich i was their lol gd job


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 26, 2009)

growinman said:


> Beautiful, beautiful, *onenemcat*!! Your grow is really becoming an amazing work of art; an aquired Japanese trait? I am totally impressed, as are those watching this thread, I am sure
> 
> That Mango is really coming along nicely, looking to be a very stout producer! Great Luck!
> 
> ...


yes, it seems I'm doing much better than before. haha, naw, it's just beginners luck...and 3 pages of notes and a 2 page grow outline, LOL. 
there are several plants way ahead of the others. they're all doing well, I think, but some seem like they're weeks ahead...that's good, I'll pick some early buds. 


lizzardking said:


> looking very nice their onenumcat i wich i was their lol gd job


thanks my friend! had to take these pics in the night cycle cuz the camera freaks out in bright light...fvcking cold now...unusually so for this time of year...last month, I only used the grow room heater a tiny bit at night...now, it's on full time, all night!(on automatic, so, on then off, to regulate the heat) I think my plants are suffering some little bit. oh well, it should pass in a week or so.

here's some pics.(if you use a window or, like me, unzoom with mouse wheel, you can see pretty good quality photos)
the last one is of the poppies which are ready to be transplanted...I think.

I just transplanted the last plants I plan to transplant, the two SSH in the great big, green, 30L planter. the other two are in pretty big pots already...maybe I'll harvest them first, and take the just transplanted ones a week or two longer...maybe...

oh, and in case I didn't mention it...I got rid of the MH, now there's two HPS.

I knocked my fan, but didn't know. the lights stopped turning, for just a short time...burned that one on the left, just a bit...





Main cola, JH


----------



## superman27nc (Mar 26, 2009)

dang dude your grow is nice..especially that JH..that is some very nice looking bud..and you still have a good few weeks left too..man its gonna swell up and be a nice fat juicy spicy knock you off your butt bud..lol..I am getting stoked about growing me some JH...rest of your plants look great too..very very nice


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Mar 26, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> I'll try to explain, simply.
> a MJ plants physiology is cycled for about a years time. seeds are dormant during
> the coldest times, if it's ever cold in that region...if not, just skip the 'cold' part, lol.
> when it gets warmer, the seeds become active and sprout. the spectrum of light
> ...


I agree with everything except the red

Seeds are male or female

In my experience, same strain/trait seeds under same all blue light produced both male and female plants.

JMHO


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 26, 2009)

WrldWidRadio911 said:


> I agree with everything except the red
> 
> Seeds are male or female
> 
> ...


so, you're saying, in your opinion, I'm just lucky to get 24/25 females and I wasted my time with the feminizing techniques?
cuz, I only got one male, a Jack Herer, out of 10 JH, and all other strains had 0 males.
however, you only mention the light spectrum and that was only one of the half dozen techniques I used.
as I'm sure sex isn't determined by only a single factor. and I wasn't saying blue light will produce no males, only that blue light
produces less males than red light.
but, according to the research I found...the info I posted is correct.

I don't agree a seed is either male or female. I would concede a seed is more prone to be a male or a female. the techniques I used weren't actually _feminizing_ techniques,
but rather _male discouraging_ techniques. 

imo, these three techniques: no red light, cool/cold(under 20C), and really high humidity during the seedling stage, up to about 4-5 wks old, will discourage most males.


----------



## WrldWidRadio911 (Mar 27, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> so, you're saying, in your opinion, I'm just lucky to get 24/25 females and I wasted my time with the feminizing techniques?
> cuz, I only got one male, a Jack Herer, out of 10 JH, and all other strains had 0 males.
> however, you only mention the light spectrum and that was only one of the half dozen techniques I used.
> as I'm sure sex isn't determined by only a single factor. and I wasn't saying blue light will produce no males, only that blue light
> ...


Gotcha, thanx for clarifying


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 27, 2009)

SUPER DUPER AWESOME!! better? lol kiss-ass



onenumcat said:


> yes, it seems I'm doing much better than before. haha, naw, it's just beginners luck...and 3 pages of notes and a 2 page grow outline, LOL.
> there are several plants way ahead of the others. they're all doing well, I think, but some seem like they're weeks ahead...that's good, I'll pick some early buds.
> 
> thanks my friend! had to take these pics in the night cycle cuz the camera freaks out in bright light...fvcking cold now...unusually so for this time of year...last month, I only used the grow room heater a tiny bit at night...now, it's on full time, all night!(on automatic, so, on then off, to regulate the heat) I think my plants are suffering some little bit. oh well, it should pass in a week or so.
> ...


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 28, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> SUPER DUPER AWESOME!! better? lol kiss-ass


hey war, ya know, you can delete the pics when you quote...no need to post those big azz photos...again, lol.

yeah, that is much better!! those are the words I use every time I enter the grow room! hahaha

but sometimes I just go 'Muhahahaha', LOL.

there was a major growth spurt last night...wow, some of them are just...WOW!
I think that one little JH that is covered in bud sites will be one big cola. it never really got a chance to veg. it spent all that time recuperating from its injury.

I think I can already tell which ones, from each strain, except SSH, will be first to harvest.

all LR2 are gone now. I have 3 of my UVB bulbs buried down in the foliage. the UV is supposed to penetrate to 50cm, so they are nearest to the plants I figure to harvest first. the stout, 'lettuce'(doesn't resemble lettuce anymore though), Mango, that little JH and the JH it's next to now(I transplanted it). I haven't decided which Medibud or THCB will be first...for the Medibud, I'm trying to decide whether the smallest or biggest should be first. and for the THCB, the tallest or the shortest. if I chose the smallest MB and the shortest THCB, then it's easier...they're in the same planter!! ha! if I go with the biggest and the tallest, I'd have to harvest one plant from two different planters.

for myself, I prefer early buds...less couchlock. not too concerned with what ppl whoz gonna buy some like...fvck em!

I decided to transplant my poppies into the LR2 planter. it's right in the center of the lights, so should provide some good light without burning the tender seedlings. I'll post some pics later. it's day now and the camera just won't take any nice pics in bright light. (damn! sux my cameras broke!)

The Final LR2 Bud...it's little...


----------



## superman27nc (Mar 29, 2009)

whats up cat! I am finally on my trip up north..actually at the airport now..but I am glad your plants are still doing great..nice results for the LR2..not a massive producer but gives a little bud in between bigger grows..I transplanted one of my best looking LR2's outside before I left today..hope I come back and its ok..put I put some mulch around it and fed it some nice fertilizer and sprayed some stuff on it to keep the rabbits and deer away..so we shall see..btw nice looking LR2 cutting..when I grew mine I had one that was like oh 6-7 inches tall and its final product was about like yours..but it was some killer bud though for its size..my other one as like 10-12 inches or so..I am hoping with mine going outside it will get pretty big as far as its limitations..


----------



## scragelynugz (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah, good work man... I haven't been keeping up on the thread but your last pic update looks like everything is rockin! jealous over here!

Hey if you know anything about root rot/ some other troubles you should hit up my thread at

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/178257-stumped-but-got-pics.html

and let me know what you think about those brown spots.


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 30, 2009)

superman27nc said:


> whats up cat! I am finally on my trip up north..actually at the airport now..but I am glad your plants are still doing great..nice results for the LR2..not a massive producer but gives a little bud in between bigger grows..I transplanted one of my best looking LR2's outside before I left today..hope I come back and its ok..put I put some mulch around it and fed it some nice fertilizer and sprayed some stuff on it to keep the rabbits and deer away..so we shall see..btw nice looking LR2 cutting..when I grew mine I had one that was like oh 6-7 inches tall and its final product was about like yours..but it was some killer bud though for its size..my other one as like 10-12 inches or so..I am hoping with mine going outside it will get pretty big as far as its limitations..


hey man! have a good trip! I hope to have some surprises for you when you get back. but, I guess you must be on a laptop now, eh? anyway, check out the newest pics.


scragelynugz said:


> Yeah, good work man... I haven't been keeping up on the thread but your last pic update looks like everything is rockin! jealous over here!
> 
> Hey if you know anything about root rot/ some other troubles you should hit up my thread at
> 
> ...


haha, yeah, haven't seen you around since January or early February, I think. lots of changes since then...like 24 females makin me lots of bud! LOL
BUD PORN TO FOLLOW...


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 30, 2009)

The little Mango who could...it's about 14" tall and smells real nice!
















these are the other two Mangos, everything you see...












now some Medibud...the worst smelling plant I ever did smell...the plant smells like toxic crap! oh, also, the best smelling flowers I ever did smell...SO sweet!






Medibud, left/Mango, right 






A great 'buds' shot...the THCB is furthest away...tallest in the room...a whopping 18"!! the buds are full of oily resin...just one touch and yer fingers are coated in oil!
















Sweet Super Silver Haze! reminds me of fireworks! LOL


























Jack Herer...it's a lovely, versatile, hearty plant. it has many variations also. each one looks different and has recognizable traits. I guess, maybe, that is just cuz I have so many more of those than the other strains...idk.








































And a few others...LOL, enjoy!


----------



## superman27nc (Mar 30, 2009)

man that is the little mango that could.. looks yummy..you have some really nice pistols on all your plants!!..and about that Medibud that's pretty funny.. toxic waste bud..yeah I had a Blueberry Skunk that I crossed with Early Misty and I grew one of those beans and it had a very different smell almost like a sour cheese...but you pinched the bud and it smelled sweet..very strange..but thanks for wishing me well on my trip...surprises huh? no.. the suspense is going to kill me..lol


----------



## scragelynugz (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice pics! those are some happy plants there! - maybe youve gone over this but what are you expecting yield wise?


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 31, 2009)

superman27nc said:


> man that is the little mango that could.. looks yummy..you have some really nice pistols on all your plants!!..and about that Medibud that's pretty funny.. toxic waste bud..yeah I had a Blueberry Skunk that I crossed with Early Misty and I grew one of those beans and it had a very different smell almost like a sour cheese...but you pinched the bud and it smelled sweet..very strange..but thanks for wishing me well on my trip...surprises huh? no.. the suspense is going to kill me..lol


well, the surprise would only be if you're not on a laptop and don't see the grow for a few weeks. but, if you still see it everyday, on a laptop, then there will be no surprises for you, LOL.


scragelynugz said:


> Nice pics! those are some happy plants there! - maybe youve gone over this but what are you expecting yield wise?


thankx buddy! well, there are only 22 plants left, the LR2 was picked little by little until it was gone...but, if all the others produce a minimum of 60g each, I could get 1320g, or, if they produce as much as 100g each, then it would be 2200g...but, I really don't know, cuz I always failed before. I don't have any harvest experience to draw from.
I guess we'll just have to wait n see! LOL


----------



## superman27nc (Mar 31, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> well, the surprise would only be if you're not on a laptop and don't see the grow for a few weeks. but, if you still see it everyday, on a laptop, then there will be no surprises for you, LOL.
> 
> lol..NOOOO!!..i ruined the surprise..shucks..hate when I do that.. ..haha just kidding man..no hey at least it will be a daily surprise cause i will keep checking..btw the plants are looking yummy..i can't wait to see the JH at its final peak..


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 31, 2009)

dammm dude they have exploded from the last time i seen them. your gonna get alot of bud from all that!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 31, 2009)

them girls are lookin better and better great work my dude



onenumcat said:


> The little Mango who could...it's about 14" tall and smells real nice!


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 31, 2009)

superman27nc said:


> lol..NOOOO!!..i ruined the surprise..shucks..hate when I do that.. ..haha just kidding man..no hey at least it will be a daily surprise cause i will keep checking..btw the plants are looking yummy..i can't wait to see the JH at its final peak..


hahaha, I think the JH is gonna be some nice smoke. I did a 'taste' test with one bud, from each strain, taken from down lower on the plant. each tiny bud, itself, amounted to squat, but all five of em was enough to stuff my vapor wand and get...fvckin high!!! I think they're all gonna be the best weed for 1000 miles!!! really...literally, LOL.
on another note...I think I may have two hermies, JH. I really have to cut down on the night photo raids, but I'll try to get some pics tonight. there are several...I don't know what to call em, they look like huge seeds, I think they're seeds. they just sit right out in the open though...unlike seeds. so, I picked one of them, dried it for a few days, broke it open...but, it was just full of oil!? and there are some other strange characteristics of the plants also. the pistils look very different from the other 20 plants and the color is golden yellow/green...the calyx and the pistils. also, they're not tight, dense buds like the rest...they're loose. one of them is covered in brown pistils, but the calyx is still the golden yellow/green color. they're the two strangest looking plants I've evea seen!


floridasucks said:


> dammm dude they have exploded from the last time i seen them. your gonna get alot of bud from all that!


hehehe, well, then I can't wait for your comment the next time you see em, if it's another week, lol. they seem to be at the perfect height for the lights just now. probably raise the light next week, if needed.

the first plant to harvest will be one of the smaller Mangos. those two smaller Mangos are in a much smaller planter than the big mango, 11L/20L, so, I'm a little worried about getting root bound if they go too long. if I harvest one early, then the other will have more space to mature. then the next to be chopped will be two JH, also in smaller, 13L, planter. they are my biggest JH, but there are several JH in much larger planters, 20L/30L, that will flower for much longer. then, lol, one Medibud and one THCB, together in a 13L planter will be chopped, those two are lookin, smellin, tastin, so sweet...sticky, w/dense buds! but they aren't very large...now. the other MB and THCB are paired in 20L planters...gonna take them to the limit, BIG!
and the SSH are lookin like huge crippled spiders! rofl! they've all been LST'd _and_ supercropped!

remember, all plants have been supercropped, to a degree, most are LST'd, a few have been topped(and a few tops snapped while trying to supercrop them). there are only 3 that are all natural, the big mango, and the two JH that will be harvested first.


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 31, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> them girls are lookin better and better great work my dude


thanks for the support my friend. I'm feeling really good about this grow!
but, I'm getting really antsy...impatient...I just wanna go in there, take off all my clothes and just roll in in! LOL
I'm hoping to get enough bud to throw it all up in the air and have a bud shower...like those guys who find buried treasure! hahaha


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 31, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> thanks for the support my friend. I'm feeling really good about this grow!
> but, I'm getting really antsy...impatient...I just wanna go in there, take off all my clothes and just roll in in! LOL
> I'm hoping to get enough bud to throw it all up in the air and have a bud shower...like those guys who find buried treasure! hahaha


 
i feel u on that !


----------



## onenumcat (Apr 1, 2009)

I really believe I have two hermies. I'll get some pics up in a few hrs. but I have definately found a couple seeds on more than the JH. I found one on a THCB and another on a MB. I guess, in a way, it's a good thing...I'll have some seeds it seems. bad, that I'll be loosing two plants though.
however, I'm not gonna do anything until I hear back from you guys. I'll try to get some good pics, but...ya know...


THIS IS THE BEST I CAN DO, ATM...more later...













SHOULD I CHOP THESE TWO PLANTS??


----------



## dsn (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey, cat! Long time no see. 
To me the first one looks like a hermie. 
I would chop down those hermies and wouldnt take pictures while they are sleeping - thats the only stress You made so that must be the reason.


----------



## onenumcat (Apr 1, 2009)

dsn said:


> Hey, cat! Long time no see.
> To me the first one looks like a hermie.
> I would chop down those hermies and wouldnt take pictures while they are sleeping - thats the only stress You made so that must be the reason.


hey dsn...how ya doin? yeah, it's been awhile. Howz the weather there now??

yeah, I think I'm gonna chop em just before the light come on...but that won't be for a few hrs, 9 hrs, lol. 
I won't be doing any more commando photos anymore. I think I'll be sending my camera in to be repaired anyway...hope it comes back soon!


----------



## dsn (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks, I`m ok. Spring at last came - sun is shining nad weather is sweet, so its really great to roll a joint and play footbag with my friends. 
This week (at last, at last, at last) I`m gonna buy t5 fluoroscent lights so I can start my new grow. Now I will have perpetual grow.


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 1, 2009)

i would just leave em in there and let them finish, just keep an eye on them and try to pick off any balls before they open. and as for the amera flash stressing your plants into hermies, i seriously doubt that. you can have the lights on for 5 min during the dark cycle and it wont effect them, so how could a few camera flashes do that. all the plants ive grown ive had light leaks and i had plants in my garage which my dad went in and out of all the time turning the garage lights on during the dark cycle and ive never had a hermie. i think its more in the genetics.


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 1, 2009)

were those plants femenised?


----------



## growinman (Apr 2, 2009)

.......wow, didn't know you found that hermie......(s).... Did you chop yet? I am with *floridasucks* on this. I had this happen to me on some Northernberry a ways back. I just picked off the bananas and they finished fine. And I am also with him on the genetics thing too<--and you do find more hermies in fem seed. I've tried to hermie a plant before to get seed and couldn't do it....stressed the plant out to the point that it hardly produced any bud. I go into my 12/12 room everyday during lights out when I get up to empty the dehumidifier and check the pumps, res levels, etc. I dont turn on the lights(cfl's for work lights) unless I am 15 or so mins within a switch on/off of the HID's.......but I can see from the light on in the other room. Dont take me wrong; I am not positive on any of this! Some plants/breeds may very well hermie very easily! I just dont belive you need to chop because of a few seeds--just make sure you get the bananas off to prevent more.....

I tried to google maps JP and you sure cant get in close and see much what it's like.....scary to think I looked at my place and you can see everything.....I could see my boat out hooked up to my truck so it must have been taken last summer......
So I did a 'street-level' view of Amsterdam. Shit, you can walk up down each street, well, a lot of them---can almost see in the windows(and their cars look funny-haha, and I think they were on the wrong side of the street too<-----proves I am a stupid American, eh...?) Well, I dont get out much......


----------



## onenumcat (Apr 2, 2009)

dsn said:


> Thanks, I`m ok. Spring at last came - sun is shining nad weather is sweet, so its really great to roll a joint and play footbag with my friends.
> This week (at last, at last, at last) I`m gonna buy t5 fluoroscent lights so I can start my new grow. Now I will have perpetual grow.


thats good. spring is nice, but hasn't really arrived here yet. it started to warm up a few weeks ago, then got very cold again. I'm struggling to keep my temps balanced.
so, you'll have two grow areas soon?


----------



## onenumcat (Apr 2, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> i would just leave em in there and let them finish, just keep an eye on them and try to pick off any balls before they open. and as for the amera flash stressing your plants into hermies, i seriously doubt that. you can have the lights on for 5 min during the dark cycle and it wont effect them, so how could a few camera flashes do that. all the plants ive grown ive had light leaks and i had plants in my garage which my dad went in and out of all the time turning the garage lights on during the dark cycle and ive never had a hermie. i think its more in the genetics.


I tend to agree about the light situation. I can't imagine all the plants on the planet freaking out cuz it's a full moon or a sky full of stars. hell, I can see outside, at night, but can't see a damn thing in my grow room at night. also, I usually take the pics just after or before the switch.
no, the Jack wasn't fem'd, only the Medibud.


growinman said:


> .......wow, didn't know you found that hermie......(s).... Did you chop yet? I am with *floridasucks* on this. I had this happen to me on some Northernberry a ways back. I just picked off the bananas and they finished fine. And I am also with him on the genetics thing too<--and you do find more hermies in fem seed. I've tried to hermie a plant before to get seed and couldn't do it....stressed the plant out to the point that it hardly produced any bud. I go into my 12/12 room everyday during lights out when I get up to empty the dehumidifier and check the pumps, res levels, etc. I dont turn on the lights(cfl's for work lights) unless I am 15 or so mins within a switch on/off of the HID's.......but I can see from the light on in the other room. Dont take me wrong; I am not positive on any of this! Some plants/breeds may very well hermie very easily! I just dont belive you need to chop because of a few seeds--just make sure you get the bananas off to prevent more.....


this plant was the one I snapped way back when...during veg. I am sure that was a lot of stress for the plant. I don't believe they, any of them got light stress.


----------



## onenumcat (Apr 3, 2009)

However, unfortunately, I got scared I'd have a whole bunch of weed...with a whole bunch of seeds.
this seems to be my first major mistakes this grow...starting with...not watching that broken JH
more carefully. I should have expected stress, but it looked like it was doing so well, I never thought
to look and didn't know what a hermie would look like anyway.

*I chopped them!*

but, really, I don't want any more seeds than whats gonna be produced already. chopping may or may not
be a mistake...we'll see. however, the next mistake was...only one was a hermie!! it had been sitting next to
the other for a long time. it pollenated it early, then I transplanted it, further away, and it pollenated several
more. that is two more mistakes!! crap! I feel like I just lost from 30-60g, minimum! arghhh!

on the other hand, I've found several seeds on other JH and a few on Medibud and THCB!
that should be some nice weed, JH/Medi and JH/THCB! and I'm sure there are/will be some seeds in the Mango
and SSH. I only need/want a few. I'm probably like many of you...I want to grow, some, different strains.
I want some variety.  that don't apply to weed I want to sell.
so, i stripped those two plants. drying some of the buds and vaping some fresh. I collected all the
immature seeds, ya never know...one or two could be viable. and I collected a lot of pollen. I think JH
will be a nice strain to use as a stud breeder. 'everything goes well with Jack!' LOL

well, they're gone. no use crying over spilled milk.
I don't know what, how, why, but everything took a huge jump last night. huge amounts of new
growth and flowers are much bigger. it could be that all the roots have finally reached the solid
nutes at the bottom of the soil that I added when transplanting, idk.
the medibud flowers are the most lovely thing I've ever smelled, really!
thcb flowers smell the strongest...very hard to describe, but kinda spicy...stinky, almost bad smelling.
they are very, very oily and sticky! all others are either covered up too much be the MB and THCB
or aren't mature enough yet, idk.
anyway, I'm sure there will be enough seeds to do another grow with. I have a HEPA filter in there
now, actually it's alway been in there. it'a a HEPA/heater/humidifyer combo. I found it in the trash.
it was missing the water res drain plug...and the cord had been cut off. I replaced the cord and 
used a rubber stopper for the drain plug, it works like a charm! lol


----------



## onenumcat (Apr 3, 2009)

growinman said:


> I tried to google maps JP and you sure cant get in close and see much what it's like.....scary to think I looked at my place and you can see everything.....I could see my boat out hooked up to my truck so it must have been taken last summer......
> So I did a 'street-level' view of Amsterdam. Shit, you can walk up down each street, well, a lot of them---can almost see in the windows(and their cars look funny-haha, and I think they were on the wrong side of the street too<-----proves I am a stupid American, eh...?) Well, I dont get out much......


I never tried google maps. have you tried google earth? I use it. it's way kool. I can see my townhouse building. I'd really love to go to amsterdam, just once. I could have...a few years back. but, I decided to go to china to meet this sweet young woman. she's a university english teacher. I had a great time...and it was much cheaper, and quicker too. the longer I'm away from my business, the more money I lose.
I'm a stupic american too, but I'm trying to rectify that and become more 'worldly', haha.


----------



## dsn (Apr 3, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> thats good. spring is nice, but hasn't really arrived here yet. it started to warm up a few weeks ago, then got very cold again. I'm struggling to keep my temps balanced.
> so, you'll have two grow areas soon?


Yes, maybe I will make third one only for clones. I will start next week, already picked up t5`s for veg. This time I`m gonna go more seriously.


----------



## onenumcat (Apr 3, 2009)

dsn said:


> Yes, maybe I will make third one only for clones. I will start next week, already picked up t5`s for veg. This time I`m gonna go more seriously.


well, be sure to give me a link to your next grow.


----------



## onenumcat (Apr 5, 2009)

all the ladies are looking fine. there will be some seeds, and they'll all be JH crosses. that will turn out to be a blessing, I'm sure.
day 40 now, there's about 20-40 days left for many of them. some nute burn and ph/temp problems...I think it's going well, over all. I'll post some pics later.

the THCB is getting a golden haze all over the buds and bud leaves. it's oily, sticky and stinky! kinda like roasted nuts. delic! buds are fairly loose.

JH is very similar, less oil and sticky, less and different smell, spicy or hashy. dense buds.

medibud is sticky, smells delightful, I can't describe it, and is starting to get lots of bud crystals.

mango is...mangoish...haha, kinda sour fruit smell, a sweet aroma, sticky, very dense buds.

SSH, of course, is about 3 wks behind, in terms of maturity, however, I think they will be the highest yield plants, if bud sites are anything to go by. I expect they will be several times the size of the largest of the other strains. and the JH is supposed to be a tall plant. these plants are just getting huge now.

there has been a lot of new growth in the last few days. the smell is a unique aroma of all 5 strains, probably dominanted by thcb or medibud. I've condensed the plants more into the center of the room, by removing and rearranging the planters.
there has been a tiny bit of light burn cuz I'm trying to keep the lights a little too low or their just growing so fast now...idk.


----------



## scragelynugz (Apr 5, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> :
> there has been a tiny bit of light burn cuz I'm trying to keep the lights a little too low or their just growing so fast now...idk.


Sounds like its going well - make sure not to burn those tops - i burnt my plants once during flower and I think it heavily affected my yield...


----------



## growinman (Apr 5, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> I never tried google maps. have you tried google earth? I use it. it's way kool. I can see my townhouse building. I'd really love to go to amsterdam, just once. I could have...a few years back. but, I decided to go to china to meet this sweet young woman. she's a university english teacher. I had a great time...and it was much cheaper, and quicker too. the longer I'm away from my business, the more money I lose.
> I'm a stupic american too, but I'm trying to rectify that and become more 'worldly', haha.


Yeah, I use Google Earth; just haven't installed it on this new comp yet. And then came along Microsoft Virtual Earth---I 've been getting that through my work because I guess it's kind of spendy.....lot of fun though....

Sorry to hear you chopped those.....yet you can probably use the room and smoke----so by no means a waste!! And look at all you get to learn along the wayhaha! And great that you did get some seed as back up too!
Well, your THCB sounds better than mine, that's for sure. I dont think any of the buds were over a g, but they were very dense and that may be the light.......it was pretty 'tasty', I was told; and they want more. I am not keeping it I think. The pheno I ended up keeping and running just BOLTED when I got to 12/12. They went from 8-10" to 30+" in 2 wks in my AF20; the nodes got to be 4-6" appart and I had the light right down on them good! It did finish in 55 days , if I remember right. The buds cured out averaging the size of 1/2 a Bic Lighter. It did have that golden crystally look before I chopped as your is getting. BUT, bottom line is this: out of 10 plants I only ended up with 6 zips. That may very well be because I go straight to 12/12 from less than a week veg after rooting. But I do that with everything I run. So, THCB, imo, was way over-rated in the description marijuana-seeds.nl put out( http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/THC_marijuana_seeds.html ). <----the site has great service and prices too. But I just really question the genetics they sell. I say that because of the stuff I have read and grown. The Mazar x Afghan they sell is, well.........just not what I thought, I guess. Maybe it's just me? Maybe I should have flowered to finish before I picked a mom(I picked her in veg). I 've just never had this issue with Nirvana, Paradise, or The Attitude. I 'll be real curious to hear your opinion of the THCB!

Anyway, it's BEAUTIFUL out today!! First day of 70!!! We had fricken SNOW a week a go! So I am going out for some air for once(haha) and turn some soil in the veggy beds.

Have a great week, *onenumcat*!!

growinman


----------



## growinman (Apr 5, 2009)

This is the what the line item said:

*THC B**OMB** (10 Seeds)*
*Massive Yielder
Very strong
Fast Finishing
High THC level
Stays Low*


----------



## superman27nc (Apr 5, 2009)

sounds great cat! i love the smell explanations..making me wish I was over in Japan pretty soon.. sounds like the characteristics of each strain is pretty much sticking to its roots..especially the JH and Mango...mmm nothing like a spicy smoke and one that has a sour fruity smell..when I get in this weekend I am starting my grow..can't wait!! oh yeah..btw..I picked up a decent vaporizer this weekend..a little present to the self while out of town..its a basic Digi Vapor VP100..for the price its unbeatable..can't wait to try it out..


----------



## onenumcat (Apr 7, 2009)

scragelynugz said:


> Sounds like its going well - make sure not to burn those tops - i burnt my plants once during flower and I think it heavily affected my yield...


well, I unintentionally toasted a few tops, but just a few...no big deal, I think. check out the pics, they're lookin fine. I can hardly wait though!


growinman said:


> Yeah, I use Google Earth; just haven't installed it on this new comp yet. And then came along Microsoft Virtual Earth---I 've been getting that through my work because I guess it's kind of spendy.....lot of fun though....
> 
> Sorry to hear you chopped those.....yet you can probably use the room and smoke----so by no means a waste!! And look at all you get to learn along the wayhaha! And great that you did get some seed as back up too!
> Well, your THCB sounds better than mine, that's for sure. I dont think any of the buds were over a g, but they were very dense and that may be the light.......it was pretty 'tasty', I was told; and they want more. I am not keeping it I think. The pheno I ended up keeping and running just BOLTED when I got to 12/12. They went from 8-10" to 30+" in 2 wks in my AF20; the nodes got to be 4-6" appart and I had the light right down on them good! It did finish in 55 days , if I remember right. The buds cured out averaging the size of 1/2 a Bic Lighter. It did have that golden crystally look before I chopped as your is getting. BUT, bottom line is this: out of 10 plants I only ended up with 6 zips. That may very well be because I go straight to 12/12 from less than a week veg after rooting. But I do that with everything I run. So, THCB, imo, was way over-rated in the description marijuana-seeds.nl put out( http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/THC_marijuana_seeds.html ). <----the site has great service and prices too. But I just really question the genetics they sell. I say that because of the stuff I have read and grown. The Mazar x Afghan they sell is, well.........just not what I thought, I guess. Maybe it's just me? Maybe I should have flowered to finish before I picked a mom(I picked her in veg). I 've just never had this issue with Nirvana, Paradise, or The Attitude. I 'll be real curious to hear your opinion of the THCB!
> ...


oh yeah, by no means a waste. I'm vapin that stuff, everything but the main stem. and I did learn more stuff, lol. I'm not unhappy.

I got all my seeds there. I don't know if it's the genetics _they_ are selling, but perhaps the strain just needs more work. 'the doctor' strain was recalled, maybe this one needs to be too. I don't have lots of thcb buds, but the buds there are awesome smelling, oily, sticky, and have a great golden color. check out the pics.
I took em just after light out, so I'm sure no harm done.

THCB

















Mango



























JH
















Medibud







SSH












others


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 7, 2009)

very nice.. the thcb looks real sticky.

looks like everything except the ssh is about half way done.


----------



## onenumcat (Apr 7, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> very nice.. the thcb looks real sticky.
> 
> looks like everything except the ssh is about half way done.


thankx, well, the SSH is mostly sativa. the next closest strain I have is JH with Mango just behind, they're about half sativa...the JH is a little more. just the way I like it.
anyway, all my seeds are mixed sativa/indica, but the ssh really looks sativa like. everything else looks more like indica.
I'll tell you, the thcb is some really good smoke. I vaped a little today...high as
a kite! hehehe 

here's the link to my _HARVEST CALENDAR_, so you don't have
to flip back pages to see it.

just hover over the strains to read the notes. I only made notes on Saturdays...I'm lazy.


----------



## onenumcat (Apr 10, 2009)

sry, on 4/6 I stated it was day 40, mistake, it was day 37...now it's day 41. I was high...lol

I'm uploading a nice video now...but here's a few pics to hold ya over...

Mango
















JH


----------



## scragelynugz (Apr 10, 2009)

Lookin sweet and tasty  

Cant wait for the video


----------



## onenumcat (Apr 10, 2009)

ah, it just finished...here's the link to the new video

----->*NEW VIDEO*<-----

eNJOY!


----------



## superman27nc (Apr 11, 2009)

hey man! your plants are looking delicious! awesome video btw..very jealous..... good news is I made it back home and am now ready for my 3rd grow..got the grow box all prepped and ready..also started my seeds germinating.. Strawberry Cough, Lemon Skunk, Trainwreck, and some Southern Skunk. as soon as I start a thread I will invite you..but again job well done!


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 11, 2009)

the video is awsome.. the plants look great.

im gonna watch that when im trippin on acid


----------



## onenumcat (Apr 11, 2009)

superman27nc said:


> hey man! your plants are looking delicious! awesome video btw..very jealous..... good news is I made it back home and am now ready for my 3rd grow..got the grow box all prepped and ready..also started my seeds germinating.. Strawberry Cough, Lemon Skunk, Trainwreck, and some Southern Skunk. as soon as I start a thread I will invite you..but again job well done!





floridasucks said:


> the video is awsome.. the plants look great.
> 
> im gonna watch that when im trippin on acid


welcome back superman. thanks guys, for the support. I'm just happy that I'll have some buds in a few more weeks. It's so hard to be patient. I've probably 'sampled' too much.
yeah, thanks, I like that video too, lol, watched it several times. haha
it's kinda psychedelic!


----------



## onenumcat (Apr 11, 2009)

hey guys, when can fresh seeds be planted? do they have to dry or mature after harvest?

or can they be planted right away?


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Apr 11, 2009)

i just put some in a paper towel that i got from from a friend and thought to my self the same question.....???? (he just harvested) they all have cracked but dont have long taproots......


----------



## onenumcat (Apr 12, 2009)

[email protected] T33 said:


> i just put some in a paper towel that i got from from a friend and thought to my self the same question.....???? (he just harvested) they all have cracked but dont have long taproots......


but they are growing, yes? how old are they approximately?


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Apr 12, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> but they are growing, yes? how old are they approximately?


 
no i dediced to plant them in peat to see it they come up today and he harvested 4/7/09

we will see what happens


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 12, 2009)

subcool says to dry the seeds for 3 weeks then stick them in the freezer... coming out of the cold will simulate winter and they will germ like crazy.


----------



## onenumcat (Apr 16, 2009)

alright, thanks guys.

so, no pictures for a week or so.
my camera was sent off to repair/replace, today.
I had paid an extra $30 for an extended warranty
about 4 years ago. it was a 5 year warranty, so the company
is gonna pay for everything, even the shipping. kool huh?

funny thing is, a similar thing happened with my TV, but no extended
warranty. however, they couldn't repair it or whatever, so replaced it.
but they no longer carried the model I had, so upgraded me to a more
expensive model. I was happy. it'll be nice if that happens again...lol.


----------



## onenumcat (Apr 16, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> subcool says to dry the seeds for 3 weeks then stick them in the freezer... coming out of the cold will simulate winter and they will germ like crazy.


ok, thanks. I'm wanting to start my next grow in early June, so I'll try that and use these new seeds in the october grow.


----------



## superman27nc (Apr 16, 2009)

glad you are going to get your camera fixed..your like me man..I always get extended warranties...not to many I have gotten and not used yet..smart choice my friend..i will look forward to see some nice pics once you get it back..I bet your forest is looking quite lovely..yummy buds everywhere...


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 16, 2009)

yea man my camera broke and i had a warranty and they gave me an upgraded model... warrantys are the shit.


----------



## onenumcat (Apr 17, 2009)

superman27nc said:


> glad you are going to get your camera fixed..your like me man..I always get extended warranties...not to many I have gotten and not used yet..smart choice my friend..i will look forward to see some nice pics once you get it back..I bet your forest is looking quite lovely..yummy buds everywhere...





floridasucks said:


> yea man my camera broke and i had a warranty and they gave me an upgraded model... warrantys are the shit.


oh yeah, warranties rock! I always keep em in a safe place. this is only the third time I've ever used one for an expensive item...socks or crap like that don't count, that's just a reciept! LOL

if they just repair it I won't mind, but it's four yrs old now, so replacing parts won't be easy, I think...


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 17, 2009)

yea just gotta be sure to use them before times up 

...hah o my warranty is about to expire woops dropped my camera in the toilet...


----------



## onenumcat (May 3, 2009)

haha, yeah, that's exactly what I'm talkin about, lol.


floridasucks said:


> yea just gotta be sure to use them before times up
> 
> ...hah o my warranty is about to expire woops dropped my camera in the toilet...


sry it's been so long...posting just seemed so boring without a good camera haha

well, it's back!







and you can expect lots of new photos (we all know that is the only thing of any importance lol)

nothing has really changed...the only difference is I'm adding molasses sometimes now, just started that last week. I've raised the lights a link or two and have been gradually
cutting the day cycle back, now it's 11hrs 15min. next week it'll be 11hrs even and that will be the final flowering time...unless the SSH seems to be taking too long. but I have given
the SSH until june 6th, which is 13wks, so, I think it'll be fine.
everything has been pushed ahead a week in the *HARVEST CALENDAR*, they didn't seem to be ready, so I waited.
yesterday, after I got the camera in the mail, I started harvesting 3 plants; 1 mango and two JH.

_*MANGO*_






*JACK HERER*






and this one...






this is a process for me, I'm experimenting a little here...the first step is a good flush in 24 hr of light, securely covered with a clear plastic bag, still in soil. next, I'll pull them up,
put the roots into a bucket of water/light molasses, cover the plant with a black plastic bag for 48hrs, keeping the roots in the solution for that time.
then, finally, after 3 days, I'll remove the bags, cut the roots, trim it, cut the branches, dry and cure the buds...done! haha...should be _done_ in 3-4 wks!

then I'll have to do it all again for each group of plants. I think there will be 4-5 groups with 2-4 plants each. also, I had already cut one weak, scraggly JH last week. I had been
using it like a milk cow, lol, taking buds little by little from it. of course,
I've been sampling the other plants also. I know it's bad, wtf.

JH


























MANGO































I'll post more pics of the other strains...in the mean time, you can watch the video at _*YouTube*_. just click the link. I'm re-encoding the video now. that one seems to be crap...I encoded to wmv, recoding to avi now, but avi is so big...I can't seem to get it under 1gb, that is the size youtube needs or under.
anyway, when I recode it, it'll be the same exact video, just higher quality, so watch it now or wait for the recode...


----------



## superman27nc (May 4, 2009)

kiss-ass..lol...everything is looking awesome man..some nice fat cola's you got going on..I bet the smell of that room is quite powerful...but again glad your back in action with the camera! how much longer do you think you have before harvest?


----------



## skeeterleg (May 4, 2009)

Nice op bro. Would love to try that MANGO...Nice pics!!!

Love this shot! Nice cola army!!!


----------



## cheddarchops (May 4, 2009)

If i was able to live in thu hum that those plants must kick up, I'd be in heaven......nice grow man


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 5, 2009)

cat whats good my dude ive missed ukiss-ass the girls look great! i rape my girls right after i cut em too they just look so tempting u cant resist lol


----------



## growinman (May 27, 2009)

...........hey there, *onenumcat*, it looks like all has turned out pretty well in there!! Great pics too! +rep4u for the great journel!! What are your plans now??-->do you have clones, or are you going to just chill and take a break for awhile? I know that must have been a real toll on you getting all of that soil up there, not to mention water and everything else---you need an elevator!!

Keep having fun!!
growinman


----------



## floridasucks (May 28, 2009)

wow lookin real good cat. i would be pickin sample buds off too if i had that many plants. 

happy harvesting..


----------



## LiEBE420 (May 28, 2009)

when you say mango do you mean green crack? cause i remember people used to call green crack mango because it smelled so fruity.


----------



## cruza21 (Jun 13, 2009)

hey dude howz it going mate hows them babys going im going to start a new one thinking about topping it but not sure on how to do this and do i have to have lights to do it would u know


----------

